#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  ThunderCache - Desde a instalação até a configuração final! Por BillGates

## BillGates

Seguinte,tenho visto muitos colegas com problemas na configuração e instalação do proxy+thundercache.Antes não havia muito esses problemas pois a maioria rodava um script e pronto.Bastava apenas setar alguns ips,uns ajustes aqui e outro ali,e ja estava tudo pronto.Eu era um desses http://www.biazus.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif http://www.biazus.com/forum/images/s...n_rolleyes.gif

Depois que ouve algumas mudanças no thunder,alguns plugins ja não rodavam normalmente em cima da versão instalada pelo script,pois a versão do script era a antiga e por algum motivo que não conheço,não se adaptava legal às novidades em ferramentas desenvolvidas para o thunder.Então vou pegar parte do tuto postado no forum www.thundercache.org e adaptar o restante que falta para deixar o thunder rodando certinho.Do modo que esta postado falta alguns detalhes ainda,principalmente para nós leigos...

Vou iniciar hoje o tópico com o tutorial completo para ajudar os colegas que estão encontrando dificuldades para deixar o thunder rodando.
Pessoalmente depois que fiz a instalação passo a passo ficou muito melhor o thunder,tudo funcionando certinho...

*Cenário:* 
Distro Linux Testada: Debian5.1 e Ubuntu 9.04 Server
Distro Instalada no Tutorial: Ubuntu 9.04 Server
Controle de Clientes: Mikrotik (RouterOs) ver. 3.13
Modo de Autenticação: PPPoE

*1º Parte: Obtendo a versão necessária para a instalação.*

*1.1* - Distro Ubuntu 9.04 Server: Clique aqui para Baixar!

 *1.2* - O arquivo esta em torrent,portanto você devera ter instalado em seu computador um programa que trabalhe com downloads (p2p).Caso não tenha nenhum programa do genêro instalado em seu computador segue abaixo o link para download de um que considero muito bom!

*1.3* - BitTorrent 6.2: Clique aqui para Baixar!

*2º Parte: Gravando a imagem ISO (Imagem de CD) em um CD Gravavél.*

*1.1* - Esta é uma etapa bastante simples,porem requer uma atenção indispensável,pois devemos usar um programa que grave imagem iso perfeitamente.Esta atenção toda é para que o nosso CD com a distro Linux seja Bootavel.caso você não tenha um programa para realizar este processo,segue abaixo o link de um programa muito bom!

*1.2* - CD BurnerXP 4.2: Clique aqui para Baixar!

*1.3* - Após baixar e instalar o programa,execute-o e va até a opção *Gravar imagem ISO ,*selecione o arquivo baixado e mande gravar.
Terminado o processo de gravação,ja temos o CD com a distro Ubuntu 9.04 Server pronto para a instalação.

*3º Parte: Configurando o sistema da sua placa mãe para iniciar pelo CD-ROM.*

*1.1* - Configure o sistema da sua placa mãe para iniciar o Boot pelo CD-ROM e já poderemos dar início ao processo de instalação.

*4º Parte: Iniciando a instalação da distro Ubuntu 9.04 Server.*

*1.1* - Na etapa inicial você será solicitado a escolher a linguagem a ser usada,sugiro escolher português do brasil,após selecionar a linguagem de *ENTER* ...
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6489/tutorial001.jpg


*1.2* - Caso tenha selecionado a linguagem português do brasil,ira aparecer um menu em português.Selecione a opção *"Instalar Servidor Ubuntu"* pressione _Enter_ ...
http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/3082/tutorial002.jpg

*1.3* - Em seguida ira aparecer uma tela solicitando a origem do teclado: Selecione Brasil e de _ENTER_ ...

*1.4* - Novamente uma outra tela solicitando a disposição/formato do teclado: Selecione Brasil e de _ENTER_ ...

 *1.5* - A instalação prosseguirá automaticamente até chegarmos nas configurações de rede. 
O instalador pedirá para você escolher a placa de rede que deverá estabelecer a conexão com a internet. Caso possua somente uma ele pulará esta etapa e seguirá. 

*1.6* - Se sua conexão coma Internet não fornece IP via DHCP você pode esperar ou cancelar direto, para colocar manualmente. Caso contrário, o IP será fornecido DHCP e poderemos prosseguir.(_Sugiro deixar uma conexão com a internet que forneça IP via DHCP_)

 *1.7* - Supondo que sua conexão com a internet forneça IP via DHCP,então o sistema reconhecera e passara para a próxima etapa.

 *1.8* - Nesta tela é requisitado o nome da máquina para identificação na rede. Como não estaremos trabalhando com domínios, pode deixar o nome sugerido (_ubuntu_) e de _ENTER_ ... 

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4194/tutorial003.jpg

*1.9* - Nesta tela, como não trabalharemos com domínio, deixe em branco e de _ENTER_ ... 
http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/904/tutorial004.jpg

*2.0* - Nessa etapa escolha o fuso horário, no meu caso São Paulo,após de _ENTER_ ...
http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/2366/tutorial005.jpg

*2.1* - Agora entraremos na parte de parcionamento do Disco (*HD*).Como estamos fazendo uma instalação básica não entraremos muito afundo em configurações mais detalhadas sobre parcionamento.Mais adiante aprenderemos como usar mais de um Disco (*HD*),dividindo assim nosso *Squid* do *ThunderCache*.Então seguindo a intenção de uma instalação básica na tela a seguir selecione "_Assistido - Usar disco inteiro_" e de _ENTER_ ...
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1424/tutorial006.jpg

*2.2* - Nessa etapa nos é pedido para selecionarmos o disco (HD) e o parcionamento sera criado.Como possuimos apenas um disco (HD),de _ENTER_ ... 
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4225/tutorial007.jpg

*2.3* - Em seguida nos é mostrado como as partições serão criadas,apenas confirme clicando em _SIM_ ...
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7135/tutorial008.jpg

*2.4* - Após as etapas acima,a instalação prosseguira... *Aguarde*...
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/983/tutorial009.jpg

*2.5* - Agora você ira definir um nome de usúario para utilizar o sistema,no exemplo foi usado o nome *XYZ* ... 
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/7478/tutorial010.jpg

*2.6* - Em seguida você p  ode repetir o mesmo usuário criado na tela acima e de _ENTER_ ... 
 http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2271/tutorial011.jpg

*2.7* - Agora defina uma senha para este usúario e em seguida será pedido para você digitar novamente a senha para confirma-la (_sugiro que digite uma senha segura,caso contrário o sistema ira lhe alertar dizendo que a senha não é segura e se você deseja continuar mesmo assim_),e de _ENTER_ ...
*http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8209/tutorial012.jpg*

*2.8* - Após as solicitações de usuário/conta e senha,surgira a próxima etapa perguntando se você gostaria de encriptar a pasta pessoal,mas como não teremos arquivos pessoais nesta pasta então escolha *NÃO* ...
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/646/tutorial013.jpg


Continuação deste artigo em:
thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-2-por-billgates
thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-3-por-billgates
thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-4-por-billgates
thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-5-por-billgates
thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-6-por-billgates
thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-7-por-billgates
 thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-8-por-billgates
 thundercache-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-parte-9-por-billgates

*Créditos:* 
*Emerson Galafassi (Bill Gates)* - _Desenvolvimento do tutorial._ *
Ricardo Ferrareto Jayme* - _Autor do tutorial inicial,inclusive fotos._
 *Thalles Santiago* - _Dicas no modo de marcação de pacotes squid/thunder._
 *Rodrigo Manga* - _Desenvolvedor do sistema ThunderCache._
*Luiz Biazus* - _Desenvolvedor do Sistema ThunderCache._
*Benatto* - _Desenvolvedor do Sistema ThunderCache._

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

Parabéns amigo. Isso enriquecerá em muito o fórum, e para mim, será de grande ajuda!  :Rofl:

----------


## NicoLai

vou acompanhar! parabens pelo tuto!

----------


## osmano807

-- Desculpa estar cortando, hehe --
Boa iniciativa, mas eu acho que se o cara sabe que o youtube não faz cache somente com o squid, ele já deve saber Linux. Não desmerecendo ninguém, não nasci sabendo, mas quando comecei não fui direto para um servidor, fui aos poucos, até hoje eu poder instalar um servidor "de olhos fechados".

Outra coisa: porque vocês usam Ubuntu Server? Ele é melhor? Consome menos recursos do computador?

----------


## BillGates

> -- Desculpa estar cortando, hehe --
> Boa iniciativa, mas eu acho que se o cara sabe que o youtube não faz cache somente com o squid, ele já deve saber Linux. Não desmerecendo ninguém, não nasci sabendo, mas quando comecei não fui direto para um servidor, fui aos poucos, até hoje eu poder instalar um servidor "de olhos fechados".
> 
> Outra coisa: porque vocês usam Ubuntu Server? Ele é melhor? Consome menos recursos do computador?


Esse tuto tem por finalidade ajudar ao povo (intermediário),pois o script pelo que andei observando ja nao esta mais vindo de encontro aos interesses dos colegas.
Vi muitos até mesmo tentando atualizar o thundercache em cima do thunder que foi instalado pelo script,e até tentando também adicionar novos plugins e na maioria dos casos sem exito.

HOJE!!! Quem instalar o sistema thundercache pelo tudo que esta postado no forum do thundercache.org ira encontrar problemas.Mais especificamente no squid.conf.Ontem mesmo quando estava iniciando este tuto,dei uma passada no forum do thunder e de cara observei um problema postado por um colega,relatando que tinha feito a risca a instalação seguindo o tudo,porem o mesmo citou o erro que encontrou e adivinha!!! No squid.conf...

O tuto do forum thundercache esta otimo,porem faltando alguns detalhes que como citei no inicio deste tópico para "os leigos" são detalhes fundamentais para por em funcionamento o thundercache...

Usei o Debian inicialmente e após o Ubuntu... Não achei nenhuma diferença notável entre as duas distro,porem achei levemente melhor o ubuntu...(_Na minha opinião e testes_)

----------


## rodrigomanga

ta certinho
belo trabalho

trabalahndo juntos vamos longe, temos q nos unir, e nos ajudar!

se cada um faz um pouquinho, todos ganham muito! faça o seu!

----------


## BillGates

> ta certinho
> belo trabalho
> 
> trabalahndo juntos vamos longe, temos q nos unir, e nos ajudar!
> 
> se cada um faz um pouquinho, todos ganham muito! faça o seu!


_______________ 
Obrigado patrão!

"_ta ai um cara que passei a admirar, e se no futuro eu tiver 10% do conhecimento que ele tem hoje,ja estarei muito satisfeito_"

... vamos continuar a luta rs!!!  :Boxing:

----------


## dyllong

amigo quero lembrar que como isso será usado por iniciantes vale lembrar que possivelmente não teram configurado a DNS por tanto devem entrar com um nano /etc/resolv.conf e la dentro
nameserver 208.67.222.222 para sair Ctrl + o seguido de Ctrl + x

sem mais continue o trabalho.

----------


## Roberto21

Bill, é muito válido o tutorial que você está fazendo, *e você está de parabéns*, mas as portas da mudança do thunder para c++ isso não seria no momento desnecessário, já que já existem alguns manuais nos forums ?

----------


## BillGates

> Bill, é muito válido o tutorial que você está fazendo, *e você está de parabéns*, mas as portas da mudança do thunder para c++ isso não seria no momento desnecessário, já que já existem alguns manuais nos forums ?


Bom,não sei quando ira mudar para C++ .. e como citei no inicio,para o pessoal que não tem nenhum conhecimento fica dificil fazer o thunder seguindo o tuto do forum thundercache.org,eu mesmo fiz seguindo perfeitamente o tuto do forum em questão,porem encontrei problemas a começar pela navegação que não funciona... La mesmo ensina a configurar pelo squid.conf que é gerado pela distro,mas não anda a coisa... Caso você tenha um tempinho,faça em bancada um teste,instale a distro e depois tente configurar o thunder de acordo com o tuto de la...

São coisas pequenas que tera que modificar,mas pra quem não tem nenhum conhecimento,ficara travado ali e enchera os foruns (under-linux e thundercache) de tópicos sobre o problema...

Ontem mesmo ja vi mais um colega,dizendo que fez seguindo a risca pelo tuto do forum e não conseguiu navegar,pois foi lhe retornado uma página com erros relacionados ao squid...

Como citei anteriormente o tuto de la esta otimo,só faltando alguns detalhes para "os mais leigos como eu"

----------


## BillGates

> amigo quero lembrar que como isso será usado por iniciantes vale lembrar que possivelmente não teram configurado a DNS por tanto devem entrar com um nano /etc/resolv.conf e la dentro
> nameserver 208.67.222.222 para sair Ctrl + o seguido de Ctrl + x
> 
> sem mais continue o trabalho.


Opa, no momento do seu post ,isto ja estava sendo comentado...

Obrigado mesmo assim!!!

----------


## osmano807

Não seria no redir "301:", com os dois pontos?

----------


## BillGates

> Não seria no redir "301:", com os dois pontos?


No thunder antigo onde o redir era 302,a modificação feita para repassar as os arquivos cacheados pelo mesmo era redir 301...

Numca usei *":"* junto ao valor da redir ... No que isso influenciaria??

----------


## osmano807

> No thunder antigo onde o redir era 302,a modificação feita para repassar as os arquivos cacheados pelo mesmo era redir 301...
> 
> Numca usei *":"* junto ao valor da redir ... No que isso influenciaria??


Isso está errado. Olhe um trecho dofunctions.php


```
print $redir."$cache_url/$domain/$file\n";
```

 O redirecionamento precisa dos dois pontos, não sei como o squid está aceitando sem. Se na linha do thunder já se colocasse os dois pontos, não haveria necessidade, mas como não tem, no redir tem que ter no final os dois pontos.

----------


## BillGates

> Isso está errado. Olhe um trecho dofunctions.php
> 
> 
> ```
> print $redir."$cache_url/$domain/$file\n";
> ```
> 
>  O redirecionamento precisa dos dois pontos, não sei como o squid está aceitando sem. Se na linha do thunder já se colocasse os dois pontos, não haveria necessidade, mas como não tem, no redir tem que ter no final os dois pontos.


Certo,obrigado pela orientação e sugestão...

Aos colegas que quiserem adicionar os *":"* junto ao valor no redir fiquem a vontade para usar.

_"Do modo que citei aqui no tuto esta funcionando perfeitamente,mas caso alguém encontre algum problema com o redir podera estar fazendo os testes através do que o colega osmano807 sugeriu"_

----------


## xbili

1 - criei /etc/squid
2 - baixei o arquivo thunderv21.tar
3 - descompactei
4 - editei o thunder.conf
$cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder";
$disk_max = 95; // in percent
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
$server_ip = "192.168.0.1";
$cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
$download_speed = 512; // kbytes
$logadd_on = false;
$redir = "301:"; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter
$proxy_host = ""; // keep it empty if you dont need proxy
$proxy_port = "3128";
//limpeza
$time_delete = 45; // in Day
$disk_limit = 83; // in percent
$list_files = 50; // in number
//advanced params - IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT TOUCH!
$packet_size = 5900; // in bytes
$packet_delay = 60000; // time in micro second
$download_timeout = 25;

5 - criei o dir /var/www/thunder
6 - chmod 777 -R /var/www/thunder
7 - chmod 777 -R /etc/squid
8 - chown nobody.nogroup -R /etc/squid
9 - chown nobody.nogroup -R /var/www/thunder
10 - squid.conf
url_rewrite_children 50
acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain -i "/etc/squid/thunder.lst"
url_rewrite_access allow store_rewrite_list
url_rewrite_access deny all
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php
#nega cache local, para não haver duplicação
acl localcache dstdomain 192.168.0.1
cache deny localcache
11 - agora o apache
<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerAdmin [email protected]
Alias /thunder /var/www/thunder
<Directory />
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride None
</Directory>
<Directory /var/www/thunder>
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
allow from all
Header add THUNDER "THUNDER"
Header set THUNDER "THUNDER"
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
12 - thunder.lst
.windowsupdate.com
.orkut.com

Feito isso
restarte no squid
restarte no apache

Ele cria as pastas dentro de /var/www/thunder normal
so que os arquivos sempre com 0bytes
unicos arquivos que nao tem tamanho 0
ex.: -rw-rw-rw- 1 nobody nogroup 0 2009-08-10 21:29 1249950599_0000000000_0000000000_000000000000000_windows6.0-kb948610-v6001-x86_2131a4772b5a652f4b84b956c5f4a0154fb387e6.cab

e na pasta inf
que ficam todo com 70bytes
-rw-rw-rw- 1 nobody nogroup 70 2009-08-10 21:29 windows6.0-kb948609-v6001-x86_a758da444839a36c0e366e638c9044f50c257cd6.cab

Ja tentei de tudo
nao tem explicacao esses arquivos desta forma !

----------


## fenixprovedor

Muito bom tutorial, é pena que eu ja tenha visto o mesmo material e se nao me falha a memoria a autoria de outra pessoa acho que o nome dele e Ricardo Ferrareto Jayne, inclusive fiz a instalacao aqui seguinto esse material e ta rxatamente igual ao seu ate os minimos detalhes.

----------


## BillGates

> Muito bom tutorial, é pena que eu ja tenha visto o mesmo material e se nao me falha a memoria a autoria de outra pessoa acho que o nome dele e Ricardo Ferrareto Jayne, inclusive fiz a instalacao aqui seguinto esse material e ta rxatamente igual ao seu ate os minimos detalhes.


O colega,fico triste por você...

O tópico tem mais de mil visualizações e você foi o unico que não leu/entendeu o mesmo...

Rlx,acontece nas melhores familias...

Humildemente peço que vc de uma lida no inicio e repare os créditos no *post1*...

*Detalhe*,
Minha ultima edição no *post1*: _10-08-2009 11:09_
Seu post: _10-08-2009, 23:16_ 
Ou seja,os créditos ja estavam la antes do seu *coment*

Sem receios!!! Sucessos pra ti!!!

----------


## xbili

BillGates

Alguma dica do que posso fazer para resolver o meu problema ?

Grato

----------


## BillGates

> BillGates
> 
> Alguma dica do que posso fazer para resolver o meu problema ?
> 
> Grato


Qual versão esta usando?

O modo da marcação no apache também pode estar causando esse problema.

Um conselho,siga este tuto desde o inicio da forma que esta,te garanto que não tera problemas...

----------


## xbili

Estou usando Slackware 12.1
apache2
php5
e o arquivo baixado do thundercache.org

o estranho de tudo isso é que os arquivos ficam com tamanho 0
segui todos os passos do tutorial ai
e nada feito

----------


## mamona

> Muito bom tutorial, é pena que eu ja tenha visto o mesmo material e se nao me falha a memoria a autoria de outra pessoa acho que o nome dele e Ricardo Ferrareto Jayne, inclusive fiz a instalacao aqui seguinto esse material e ta rxatamente igual ao seu ate os minimos detalhes.



Hehehe olha ai.....Vc veio tão afoito pra queimar o cara com palavras "bunitinhas" se fazendo passar por por bomzinho (elogiando o material) e por tráz arrancando o coração do mesmo( citando até o nome do autor), que nem se deu o trabalho de REALMENTE VER OS DETALHES, pq se assim o tivesse feito, ia ver que não só um nome, mas vários, o cara escreveu no inicio.

Engole teu sapo meu caro, e deixa essas atitudes mesquinhas para os ignorantes de de pai e mae.

Vir aqui escrever um post que so teve por finalidade, fragilizar a reputação do cara????????!!!!!!!!! Faça me o favor Senhor Fenixprovedor!

----------


## ultralaser

Muito bom o Tuto e a iniciativa de nosso Colega BillGates

----------


## JeffersonParre

muito bom BillGates....parabens!!!!!

----------


## BillGates

Após seguir o tutorial,o resultado não sera outro a não ser o funcionamento completo do Proxy + THunderCache.Segue abaixo o relatório do meu proxy após 15 dias de uso...


http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/944/tutorial023.jpg

A Economia mostrada pelo relatório no plugin *windowsupdate* e *avg* parecem estar um tanto quanto exagerada,mas fora isso,tudo 100%...

Então é isso,caso encontrem dúvidas sobre o tópico,_favor relatar diretamente aqui no forum e não através de mp's..._

Outro detalhe,se você fez seguindo o tutorial,mas não funcionou como deveria,fique atento às seguintes orientações:

*Cenário Testado:*
*Mikrotik (RouterOs) ver.3.13*
*Autenticação PPPoE*
*Linux Ubuntu 9.04 Server e Debian5.1(32bits-64bits)*

----------


## kasatek

muito bom seu post amigo, me exclareceu muito, abraços!!!

ah! so lembrando criticas geralmente aparecem quando o sucesso incomoda.

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...1&d=1250034815

----------


## osmano807

Windows Update já vi mais HIT que isto (Service Packs, por exemplo), mas AVG nunca!

Aqui só vou utilizar o youtube mesmo, nos testes funciona, mas preciso planejar como migrar um servidor Windows para um Linux + Thunder (lan house + AD)

----------


## FernandodeDeus

to com problemas ainda sem solução do youtube.....não cacheia os videos que vem do googlevideo e tenho o plugin do mesmo? o que pode ser ? anes de mudar ele tava bom, mais depois que mudou só faz cache de uma minoria muito pequena de videos...

----------


## MasterNETES

Olá amigos do fórum,

Sou novato aqui e primeiramente queria parabenizar o idealizador do tuto.
Estou querendo implementar o thundercache em minha rede, tenho um provedor.

A minha dúvida é:

Qual a config. ideal do PC que rodará o Ubuntu com o thunder?

AT...Leonardo

----------


## xbili

> Olá amigos do fórum,
> 
> Sou novato aqui e primeiramente queria parabenizar o idealizador do tuto.
> Estou querendo implementar o thundercache em minha rede, tenho um provedor.
> 
> A minha dúvida é:
> 
> Qual a config. ideal do PC que rodará o Ubuntu com o thunder?
> 
> AT...Leonardo


Bom dia

Acredito que tudo vai depender da estrutura da sua rede
quantas maquinas e se vai rodar apenas o thunder e o Ubuntu..

o Thunder pelo que estou vendo vai precisar de bastante HD coisa de 1TB total
se puder por em raid 1 melhor ainda, pois assim voce tem um backup dos arquivos ja baixados

Quanto a memoria e processador.. vai depender da estrutura que voce tem..
posta ai o que voce tem ai que derrepente fica mais facil.

----------


## MasterNETES

Outra dúvida, o cenário da minha rede hoje é assim:

Serv. MK v3.22 (Somente Load Balance);
Serv. BrazilFW (Firewall, Squid, Sarg, Easy Captive, QoS).

Modens>>>>>Serv. MK(LB)>>>>>Serv. BFW>>>>>Clientes

Caso eu venha implantar o thunder ficaria assim?

Modens>>>>>Serv. MK(LB)>>>>>Ubuntu (Thunder)>>>>>Serv. BFW>>>>>Clientes

Caso alguém puder me ajudar ficarei grato.

AT...Leonardo

----------


## raus

Implatado THunder, e ate agora funcionando 100%. Parabens pelo topico, vai ae meu agradecimento.

----------


## jaosnake

Venho por meio deste agradeçer e MUITO o Thundercache! ele é simplesmente DEMAIS cara!! muito bom mesmo!! parabéns a todos que ajudam e que desenvolvem este plugin!Estou muito entusiasmado em poder utilizar dele e ajudar quem precisa de ajuda, assim como eu! (Vlw tio Bill!)

Mas por gentileza, tenho algumas perguntas pois estou instalando em 5 maquinas aqui em minha rede (trabalho em um servidor de internet com mais de 600 clientes e esse ThunderCache me ajudaria em MUITO)e gostaria que o Srs. me ajudassem se possível. 
Eu utilizo o Debian 4.0 Etch aqui e aparentemente está tudo funcionando corretamente, o meu relatório o Sr. mesmo pode ver em http://189.57.90.2/thundercache.php, se apareceu isso é porque está rodando ne?  :Smile: 
Então, tenho algumas Dúvidas, Vamos la (Lembrando que uso a versão mais atualizada do ThunderCache 2.1 do site)

1-)Como habilito o plugin do Orkut? Como o Sr. pode ver ele não aparece em meu relatório e no meu Thunder.lst já está habilitado, como pode ver abaixo

(youtube\.com|googlevideo\.com).*videoplayback
.youtube.com
#.googlevideo.com
\.globo\.com.*(\.mp4|\.flv)\?
\.avast\.com
\.avg\.com
\.windowsupdate\.com
\.microsoft\.com
\.grisoft\.com
\.avgate\.net
#\.mais\.uol\.com\.br
\.terra\.com
\.redtube\.com
\.pornhub\.com
\.tube8\.com
\.eset\.com
images\.orkut\.com\/
\.4shared\.com
\.xvideos\.com
#fpatch\.grandchase\.com\.br
#\.live\.com
#www\.google\.com\.br\/search\?
i[1-9]\.ytimg\.com\/u\/.*watch_header\.jpg

mas mesmo assim não faz o cache (não aparece no thundercache.php ) , o que pode ser?

2-) Utilizo um Alias na minha placa de rede (eth1) que responda como 2 ou mais proxy´s, por exemplo:

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 192.168.11.3
netmask 255.255.0.0


auto eth1:0
iface eth1:0 inet static
address 192.168.12.1
netmask 255.255.0.0


auto eth1:1
iface eth1:1 inet static
address 192.168.13.1
netmask 255.255.0.0

Como eu faço para habilitar o cache nestes IP´S?
pois no fórum aparece esta opção aqui:

url_rewrite_children 200
acl store_rewrite_list url_regex -i "/etc/squid/thunder.lst"
url_rewrite_access allow store_rewrite_list
url_rewrite_access deny all
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php
acl localcache dstdomain (IP_DA_REDE) (que no meu caso seria = 192.168.11.3 )
cache deny localcache

Sendo que 192.168.11.3 é o meu IP Primário de proxy, correto?
Como eu faço para habilitar o ThunderCache para as outras Aliases da placa (12.1, 13.1, etc etc etc)? Pois como o Srs. podem notar, só está habilitado para 1 rede , que seria 11.3 e gostaria de habilitar o cache para as outras.

Uma última pergunta, como eu posso testar de vez se tudo está funcionando? onde fica os logs que o ThunderCache faz? Como eu habilito eles?

Ufa! Por enquanto estas são as perguntas mais pertinentes das quais não encontro resposta! fico no aguardo
Muito obrigado!! Até!!

----------


## xbili

> Venho por meio deste agradeçer e MUITO o Thundercache! ele é simplesmente DEMAIS cara!! muito bom mesmo!! parabéns a todos que ajudam e que desenvolvem este plugin!Estou muito entusiasmado em poder utilizar dele e ajudar quem precisa de ajuda, assim como eu! (Vlw tio Bill!)
> 
> Mas por gentileza, tenho algumas perguntas pois estou instalando em 5 maquinas aqui em minha rede (trabalho em um servidor de internet com mais de 600 clientes e esse ThunderCache me ajudaria em MUITO)e gostaria que o Srs. me ajudassem se possível. 
> Eu utilizo o Debian 4.0 Etch aqui e aparentemente está tudo funcionando corretamente, o meu relatório o Sr. mesmo pode ver em http://189.57.90.2/thundercache.php, se apareceu isso é porque está rodando ne? 
> Então, tenho algumas Dúvidas, Vamos la (Lembrando que uso a versão mais atualizada do ThunderCache 2.1 do site)
> 
> 1-)Como habilito o plugin do Orkut? Como o Sr. pode ver ele não aparece em meu relatório e no meu Thunder.lst já está habilitado, como pode ver abaixo
> 
> (youtube\.com|googlevideo\.com).*videoplayback
> ...


Bom dia

sobre os logs vai no arquivo thunder.conf
e altera a linha para
$logadd_on = true;
nesta linha vem padrao false

ai vai gerar no arquivo messages
meu aqui no slackware fica /var/log/messages

No quisito funcionamento nao sei te dizer muito porque o meu ainda nao consegui
fazer funcionar da um erro que nao acha o downloader.php

Espero ter ajudado em algo

----------


## jaosnake

> Bom dia
> 
> sobre os logs vai no arquivo thunder.conf
> e altera a linha para
> $logadd_on = true;
> nesta linha vem padrao false
> 
> ai vai gerar no arquivo messages
> meu aqui no slackware fica /var/log/messages
> ...


Vc criou os links simbólicos e deu permissão de acesso?
ln -s /etc/squid/thundercache.php /var/www/thundercache.php 
ln -s /etc/squid/thunder.php /var/www/thunder.php 
ln -s /etc/squid/thunder.css /var/www/thunder.css 

chmod a+xrw -R /var/www/thunder
chmod a+x /etc/squid/loader.php 
chmod a+x /etc/squid/downloader.php

----------


## xbili

> Vc criou os links simbólicos e deu permissão de acesso?
> ln -s /etc/squid/thundercache.php /var/www/thundercache.php 
> ln -s /etc/squid/thunder.php /var/www/thunder.php 
> ln -s /etc/squid/thunder.css /var/www/thunder.css 
> 
> chmod a+xrw -R /var/www/thunder
> chmod a+x /etc/squid/loader.php 
> chmod a+x /etc/squid/downloader.php


 
opa sim sim criados.. ai ativei o cache.log do squid e ele me dar muitas linhas assim
sh: /downloader.php: No such file or directory
sh: /downloader.php: No such file or directory

nao sei porque

----------


## jaosnake

> opa sim sim criados.. ai ativei o cache.log do squid e ele me dar muitas linhas assim
> sh: /downloader.php: No such file or directory
> sh: /downloader.php: No such file or directory
> 
> nao sei porque


Dá download de novo do pacote http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar e extrai de novo, pelo jeito o que tá aparecendo é que ele não se encontra na pasta onde vc extraiu ele...
Aqui deu tudo certo, mas ainda não sei como ativa esse cache para os meus Alias de rede.

----------


## raus

Bom, mais uma vez, minha felicidade durou pouco.

deu os mesmos erros que da outra vez. alguem poderia me dar uma dica de como proceder?

estes foram os erros.
/quote

[16919.084511] ata3.00: status: {DRDY ERR}
[16919.084526] ata3.00: error: { UNC }
[16992.215148] ata3.00: execption Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 Serr 0x0 action 0x0
[16922.215148] ata3.00: BMDMA stat 0x24
[16922.215165] ata.300: cmd 25/00:20:af:43:ff/00:00:28:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 16384.

/quote
e esse erro fica repetindo apenas mudando a numeraçao dentro dos cochetes, alguem pode me dar uma luz?
 :Nurse:

----------


## xbili

> Dá download de novo do pacote http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar e extrai de novo, pelo jeito o que tá aparecendo é que ele não se encontra na pasta onde vc extraiu ele...
> Aqui deu tudo certo, mas ainda não sei como ativa esse cache para os meus Alias de rede.


Opa...

olha so
[email protected]:/etc/squid# ls -l downloader.php
-rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nogroup 10938 2009-08-11 19:44 downloader.php*

e no thunder.conf esta assim
$cache_scr = "/etc/squid";

e no functions.php assim esta o caminho
system("($cache_scr/downloader.php \"$url\" $domain \"$file\
" $streaming) > /dev/null &");

o arquivo existe agora porque esta dando o erro nao sei
já apaguei o arquivo copiei denovo e nada

criei em outra pasta e o problema persiste

no squid.conf está assim
url_rewrite_children 200
acl store_rewrite_list url_regex -i "/etc/squid/thunder.lst"
url_rewrite_access allow store_rewrite_list
url_rewrite_access deny all
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php

ja tentei de tudo.. permissao tem no arquivo
nao sei.. to loco ja

----------


## osmano807

> Opa...
> 
> olha so
> [email protected]:/etc/squid# ls -l downloader.php
> -rwxrwxrwx 1 nobody nogroup 10938 2009-08-11 19:44 downloader.php*
> 
> e no thunder.conf esta assim
> $cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
> 
> ...


Como que está seu cache_effective_user e cache_effective_group? O downloader tem que ter as permissões para o user e o grupo mencionado (geralmente proxy :Stick Out Tongue: roxy). A pasta onde será salvo os arquivos do thunder também.

----------


## xbili

> Como que está seu cache_effective_user e cache_effective_group? O downloader tem que ter as permissões para o user e o grupo mencionado (geralmente proxyroxy). A pasta onde será salvo os arquivos do thunder também.


 
Opa

cache_effective_user nobody
cache_effective_group nogroup

na pasta /etc/squid
tem chmod 777 -R e
chown nobody.nogroup -R
mesma situação na pasta /dados/thunder
e no thunder.conf setado a pasta /dados/thunder para os arquivos downloas

o thunder executa, na pasta /dados/thunder cria os diretorios
"salva" arquivos mais sempre zerados

no apache tem as permissoes, eu acesso as pastas via browser
so que os arquivos sempre zerados

estranho dizer que o arquivo nao existe se existe
olhei no functions.php e aponta certinho
sei la..

----------


## osmano807

> Opa
> 
> cache_effective_user nobody
> cache_effective_group nogroup
> 
> na pasta /etc/squid
> tem chmod 777 -R e
> chown nobody.nogroup -R
> mesma situação na pasta /dados/thunder
> ...


Pode ser um chute, mais tenta com outro usuário, só para testar. Dependendo, o usuário nobody não tem acesso ao shell (que o thunder utiliza)

----------


## BillGates

> Outra dúvida, o cenário da minha rede hoje é assim:
> 
> Serv. MK v3.22 (Somente Load Balance);
> Serv. BrazilFW (Firewall, Squid, Sarg, Easy Captive, QoS).
> 
> Modens>>>>>Serv. MK(LB)>>>>>Serv. BFW>>>>>Clientes
> 
> Caso eu venha implantar o thunder ficaria assim?
> 
> ...


 
Algo assim:
http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/156/cenrio.jpg

----------


## xbili

> Pode ser um chute, mais tenta com outro usuário, só para testar. Dependendo, o usuário nobody não tem acesso ao shell (que o thunder utiliza)


nada feito
mesma coisa
criei grupo proxy
e usuario proxy
dei as permisoes
e o problema persiste

----------


## FernandodeDeus

agora entei numa duvida pois tenho o thunder instalado conforme post do luciano (pcram / Conlinux) e depois que o youtube mudou fiquei na duvida de formatar a maquina e colocar tudo de novo pelo thunder mesmo, esperar o C++, ou "remendar" esse que tenho aqui vista que até agora não consegui por o youtube pra fazer cache....num sei o que acontece, pois o plugin do googlevideo não quer funcionar de jeito nenhum e quando vou la na pasta dele ele aparece com uma seta pra cima.
Ou será que tem alguma forma de atualizar sem formatar a maquina?

----------


## osmano807

> agora entei numa duvida pois tenho o thunder instalado conforme post do luciano (pcram / Conlinux) e depois que o youtube mudou fiquei na duvida de formatar a maquina e colocar tudo de novo pelo thunder mesmo, esperar o C++, ou "remendar" esse que tenho aqui vista que até agora não consegui por o youtube pra fazer cache....num sei o que acontece, pois o plugin do googlevideo não quer funcionar de jeito nenhum e quando vou la na pasta dele ele aparece com uma seta pra cima.
> Ou será que tem alguma forma de atualizar sem formatar a maquina?


Eu fazia o backup do atual, e removia os arquivos, depois baixava os novos (tudo). Sempre funcionou.

Esperar pelo em C++, acho que ainda vai demorar (para ter todos os plugins sim).

----------


## MasterNETES

> Algo assim:
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/156/cenrio.jpg


Olá boa tarde.

Muito Obrigado por responder...Eu também fiz uma sequencia para melhor enterder como funciona aqui na empresa...

Modem1 - 192.168.1.1
Modem2 - 192.168.2.1
Modem3 - 192.168.3.1 >>>> *Servidor MK (LoadBalance)(10.1.1.1)* >>>> *Servidor Ubuntu (Thundercarche)(192.168.100.1)* >>>> *Servidor BrazilFW(Controle)(192.168.0.1)*

Eu acho que o serv. ubuntu entra entre o mk e o bfw.

Estou certo?

----------


## BillGates

> Olá boa tarde.
> 
> Muito Obrigado por responder...Eu também fiz uma sequencia para melhor enterder como funciona aqui na empresa...
> 
> Modem1 - 192.168.1.1
> Modem2 - 192.168.2.1
> Modem3 - 192.168.3.1 >>>> *Servidor MK (LoadBalance)(10.1.1.1)* >>>> *Servidor Ubuntu (Thundercarche)(192.168.100.1)* >>>> *Servidor BrazilFW(Controle)(192.168.0.1)*
> 
> Eu acho que o serv. ubuntu entra entre o mk e o bfw.
> ...


Bom colega... O cenário da figura se refere a seguinte forma de ligação:

Vc pega todos os seus modens e os conecta em um mk paralelo;
após isso sai um cabo (crossover de preferência) que conecta ao mk controle;
também no mk controle é conectado um cabo (crossover de preferência) quem vem do proxy;
do mk controle sai um cabo que vai para os clientes (através de um switch ou crossover msm,prefiro switch nesse caso)...

----------


## BillGates

Para quem estiver seguindo nosso tópico,é provavel que muitos não estejam com o thunder fazendo cache do:

- *Avast*
- *Msn/Vídeo*

"Dicas retiradas do THUNDERCACHE.ORG " Todos os créditos aos seus devidos autores!!!

O _avast.com.php_ que acompanha o arquivo *thundercachev21.tar* ,não esta atualizado,creio que devido a correria do pessoal de la,acabaram esquecendo desse detalhe.

*Para resolver:

*Abra o seu *avast.com.php*,delete tudo o que ha dentro e cole isto:



```
<?php
/**
* This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
* it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
* the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
* (at your option) any later version.
*
* This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
* but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
* MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
* GNU Library General Public License for more details.
*
* You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
* along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
* Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.
*
* (C) Copyright 2008-2009 Thunder Cache
* Plugin Avast
* Rewrite urls from avast.com
* Need to put ".avast.com" in squid.conf in line "acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain"
*
* @author Bruno Benatto <[email protected]>
*/
include_once("functions.php");
$domain = "avast";
logadd("IN:($ip)$url");
 
$black_list = array (
'servers.def.vpu',
'servers.def.vpu.stamp'
);
 
if ( (preg_match("/\.avast\.com\//", $url,$result)) ){
$file = get_filename($url);
$extfile=trim(str_replace('.','',strtolower(substr($file, -4))));
$extfile2=trim(str_replace('.','',strtolower(substr($file, -5))));
     if ($file != "" && !in_array($file,$black_list)) {
     if($extfile=='vpu') {
        check_file($file,$url,$domain);
     }else if($extfile2=='stamp') {
        check_file($file,$url,$domain);
     }else{
        print "$url\n";
        logadd("OUT:$url ($file)");
     } } else { // dont find file, repass url
                print "$url\n";
                logadd("OUT:$url ($file)");
 
     }
     }else{
        print "$url\n";
        logadd("OUT:$url (dont match)");
     }
?>
```

 

*Salve e feche!*

Agora no terminal do seu proxy,digite o seguinte comando:

*ln -s /etc/squid/avast.com.php 217.178.php

*Isso ira criar um link simbólico

Ok... Seu avast ja estara pronto para fazer cache...

Quanto ao MSN/Vídeo basta apenas alterar o nome:

esta assim: *video.msn.com.php

*_então...

_deixe assim: *msn.com.php*

Ok, msn/vídeo cacheando normalmente...

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1935/tutorial024.jpg

----------


## osmano807

coloca o código entre [code], facilita a visão e tira os emoticons.

O msn vídeo não seria cancelado pela microsoft?

----------


## BillGates

> coloca o código entre [code], facilita a visão e tira os emoticons.
> 
> O msn vídeo não seria cancelado pela microsoft?


Opa, obrigado pela dica!!!

"_O msn vídeo não seria cancelado pela microsoft?"

Como assim?não entendi...
_

----------


## osmano807

> Opa, obrigado pela dica!!!
> 
> "_O msn vídeo não seria cancelado pela microsoft?"
> 
> Como assim?não entendi...
> _


Faz um tempo que li que a microsoft descontinuaria o msn vídeo, o tiraria do ar. Mas isto é outra história.
Não sei se perceberam, mas o plugin do avast antigo só redirecionava para outro site (com a esperança do squid fazer cache).

----------


## BillGates

> Faz um tempo que li que a microsoft descontinuaria o msn vídeo, o tiraria do ar. Mas isto é outra história.
> Não sei se perceberam, mas o plugin do avast antigo só redirecionava para outro site (com a esperança do squid fazer cache).


Ata,entendi... estive lendo uns tópicos por la (thundercache.org)hj e vi essas dicas,tinha reparado mesmo que o avast e msn/video não estavam cacheando,mas por ser um detalhe pouco importante não tinha corrido atras antes...

Então,vc diz sobre que no plugin antigo do avast ,ele de certa forma redirecionava para que o squid pudesse se encarregar de fazer o cache,mas esses códigos pra mim é grego rs...olhando ou não ,no meu caso eu não entendo nada nessa area...

Vlw ae pelas dicas...

----------


## raus

Com o redirecionamento do proxy ativado, nao consigo atualizar o AVG 8.5, alguem teria uma ideia de que estaria acontecendo? to com o plugin original aqui, desde o principio do post, estou analizando ele para ver se mudo algo, se resolver eu posto aqui,e se alguem tiver uma ideia, tambem quiser ajudar, acho ruim nao rsrsrsrs...

abraços.

----------


## skullred

> nada feito
> mesma coisa
> criei grupo proxy
> e usuario proxy
> dei as permisoes
> e o problema persiste


 
Amigo, vc editou o seu arquivo php.ini? O bin do php que executa o arquivo está em qual diretorio? Esta dentro de /usr/bin/?

----------


## xbili

> Amigo, vc editou o seu arquivo php.ini? O bin do php que executa o arquivo está em qual diretorio? Esta dentro de /usr/bin/?


Opa..
php.ini
short_open_tag = on

ls -l /usr/bin/php
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3734220 2007-06-29 02:28 /usr/bin/php*

cheguei a olha isso tambem mais nao era

fiz uma gambiarra com a ajuda de um amigo ao do forun
e esta funcionando

----------


## BillGates

> Com o redirecionamento do proxy ativado, nao consigo atualizar o AVG 8.5, alguem teria uma ideia de que estaria acontecendo? to com o plugin original aqui, desde o principio do post, estou analizando ele para ver se mudo algo, se resolver eu posto aqui,e se alguem tiver uma ideia, tambem quiser ajudar, acho ruim nao rsrsrsrs...
> 
> abraços.


Plugin AVG ...
Começou a ter problemas para fazer atualização,antes estava tudo ok,então creio que o problema seja no proprio avg,vamos aguardar pra ver se mais algum colega nota o mesmo problema...

----------


## ricardowz

> 1 - criei /etc/squid
> 2 - baixei o arquivo thunderv21.tar
> 3 - descompactei
> 4 - editei o thunder.conf
> $cache_dir = "/var/www/thunder";
> $disk_max = 95; // in percent
> $cache_scr = "/etc/squid";
> $server_ip = "192.168.0.1";
> $cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
> ...


Eu ja tive um problema parecido com este. Não tenho certeza, mas creio que resolvi no momento em que alterei o dono e grupo para o diretorio do cache. Deve ser algo parecido com isso:

chown proxy:www-data /var/www/thunder

Caso você use um diretorio diferente de /var/www/thunder para o cache, sugiro que nao altere o arquivo thunder.conf para indicar o diretorio que realmente usa ( /cache/thunder , por exemplo) mas crie um link simbolico para ele:

ln -s /cache/thunder /var/www/thunder

Tambem altere o dono e grupo para o link, com o comando

chown proxy:www-data /var/www/thunder

Depois que fiz isso, funcionou corretamente.

Mais algumas duvidas que me responderam voce pode ver em:

Mikrotik + thunderCache= perfeito... - Página 60

Boa sorte!

----------


## xbili

> Eu ja tive um problema parecido com este. Não tenho certeza, mas creio que resolvi no momento em que alterei o dono e grupo para o diretorio do cache. Deve ser algo parecido com isso:
> 
> chown proxy:www-data /var/www/thunder
> 
> Caso você use um diretorio diferente de /var/www/thunder para o cache, sugiro que nao altere o arquivo thunder.conf para indicar o diretorio que realmente usa ( /cache/thunder , por exemplo) mas crie um link simbolico para ele:
> 
> ln -s /cache/thunder /var/www/thunder
> 
> Tambem altere o dono e grupo para o link, com o comando
> ...


Opa..
esse problema resolveu.. a questao que nao estava encontrato o downloader.php
mais com uma dica de um camarada ai do forum fiz um link simbolico e resolveu..

mesmo assim agradeco as suas dicas

----------


## Arlin

> *1.7* -Seguindo o caminho do *DocumentRoot* criado em *000-default* ,vamos criar nossa pasta/diretório onde colocaremos nossos arquivos.
> 
> /var/www/*provedor*/*aviso*/ 
> /var/www/*provedor*/*bloqueio/*
> /var/www/*provedor*/*pendencia/*
> /var/www/*provedor*/*manutencao/*
> /var/www/*provedor*/*marketing/*
> /var/www/*provedor*/*squid-reports/*
> 
> ...


 bom agora minha vez heheh 1º como crio essas pastas/diretorios qual comando ?
2° depois de criado como copio a pagian que criei index.html prta dentro dela qual o comando ?
agradeço desde ja

----------


## xbili

> bom agora minha vez heheh 1º como crio essas pastas/diretorios qual comando ?
> 2° depois de criado como copio a pagian que criei index.html prta dentro dela qual o comando ?
> agradeço desde ja


opa... cria assim

mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*aviso*/ 
mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*bloqueio/*
mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*pendencia/*
mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*manutencao/*
mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*marketing/*
mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*squid-reports/

depois

cp /diretorioaondetaoindex/index.html* /var/www/*provedor*/*aviso*/
*cp /diretorioaondetaoindex/index.html* /var/www/*provedor*/*bloqueio/*
*cp /diretorioaondetaoindex/index.html* /var/www/*provedor*/*pendencia*/
*cp /diretorioaondetaoindex/index.html* /var/www/*provedor*/*manutencao*/
*cp /diretorioaondetaoindex/index.html* /var/www/*provedor*/*markting*/
*cp /diretorioaondetaoindex/index.html* /var/www/*provedor*/*squid-reports*/

----------


## BillGates

> opa... cria assim
> 
> mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*aviso*/ 
> mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*bloqueio/*
> mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*pendencia/*
> mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*manutencao/*
> mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*marketing/*
> mkdir /var/www/*provedor*/*squid-reports/
> 
> ...



Ta certim...

Mas se quiser facilitar ainda mais a vida,use o WinSCP...O unico problema em usar o WinSCP,é que vc fica dependente Windows  :Damnmate: ...
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/4697/tutorial025.jpg

----------


## BillGates

Vai ai mais uma dica,eu ja estava usando para testar e esta ok...
_"Peguei com o colega ED"_

Limpeza da memoria no proxy.

*Abaixo segue o script e também um anexo do mesmo*:



```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Salve este script no diretório /etc/cron.hourly e dê permissão
# de execução a ele. Desse modo a cada hora sera verificada se a
# porcentagem de memória utilizada pelo sistema atingiu o valor definido
# na variável 'percent'. Caso positivo, o script informará ao kernel
# que este deverá alterar o valor da opção 'drop_caches' para 3.
#
# Mais detalhes: 'man proc' -> /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches.
PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin"
 
# Porcentagem máxima de uso da memória, antes de executar a limpeza:
# Obs.: [B]Altere conforme sua necessidade[/B].
percent=[B]80[/B]
 
# Quantidade de memória RAM no sistema:
ramtotal=`grep -F "MemTotal:" < /proc/meminfo | awk '{print $2}'`
# Quantidade de RAM livre:
ramlivre=`grep -F "MemFree:" < /proc/meminfo | awk '{print $2}'`
 
# RAM utilizada pelo sistema:
ramusada=`expr $ramtotal - $ramlivre`
 
# Porcentagem de RAM utilizada pelo sistema:
putil=`expr $ramusada \* 100 / $ramtotal`
 
# Checando porcentagem:
if [ $putil -gt $percent ]
then
   # Sincronizando os dados cacheados na memória com o(s) disco(s):
   sync
   # 'Dropando' cache:
   echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
else
   # Remove-se as variáveis da memória e finaliza-se o script:
   unset percent ramtotal ramlivre ramusada putil
   exit $?
fi # Fim
```

 
Da forma como esta o script,de hora em hora ele ira rodar automaticamente,e caso a memoria estiver 80% ou mais em uso,ele ira limpar...

----------


## Arlin

agradecendo mais uma vez ai ao nosso amigo *xbili* e ao billl gates terminei agora a pouco por aki o proxy com thunder e em poucos minutos de trabalho ja temos resultados por aki hehehe

----------


## BillGates

Isso ai Arlin,vou começar agora um loadbalance usando o modo pcc,creio que poderiamos através do modo pcc configurar o seguinte cenário:

Ex:

5 Links

2 Links destinados a porta 80
1 Link destinado a ser default
1 Link destinado a redirecionar vídeos e outros
1 Link destinado a redireconar as portas https,messengers e outros

Entao 2 links seriam destinados a participar do modo pcc,ficando assim:

*1º* Cliente a conectar vai para o *Link-1*,*2º* Cliente a conectar vai para o *Link-2*,*3º* Cliente a conectar vai para o *Link-1*,*4º* Cliente a conectar vai para o *Link-2* e assim por diante...

Dessa forma poderiamos balancear a carga de navegação (80).Para os que usam apenas links *ADSL* seria muito bom,pois o upload e conexões simultâneas seriam muito bem divididos.
E ainda teria links de apoio para segurar outros serviços...

Vou iniciar uns testes aqui,qualquer coisa posto os resultados mais tarde...

----------


## Arlin

> Isso ai Arlin,vou começar agora um loadbalance usando o modo pcc,creio que poderiamos através do modo pcc configurar o seguinte cenário:
> 
> Ex:
> 
> 5 Links
> 
> 2 Links destinados a porta 80
> 1 Link destinado a ser default
> 1 Link destinado a redirecionar vídeos e outros
> ...


vo fazer uns testes por aqui tambem pra ver se consigo redirecionar as conexões por aki pra postar os resultados tambem pois com o balanceamento PCC normal e o seu tuto do proxy ja tenho resultados positivos por aki sem problemas de lentidão e essas coisas por enquanto tudo ok 
a sim esse ultimo script ai de cima onde e como coloco ele hehehe

----------


## BillGates

> vo fazer uns testes por aqui tambem pra ver se consigo redirecionar as conexões por aki pra postar os resultados tambem pois com o balanceamento PCC normal e o seu tuto do proxy ja tenho resultados positivos por aki sem problemas de lentidão e essas coisas por enquanto tudo ok 
> a sim esse ultimo script ai de cima onde e como coloco ele hehehe


Da uma lida nele...explica certinho o que faz e onde colocar..

----------


## Demo Bill

BillGates , 

beleza o tutor, dei uma lida rápida, bem direto e funcional.

Em pouco tempo deixei rodando mais um serve com thunder em paralelo!

Debian 5.0
MK v.3.13

Eis a questão, para os mais experientes, tenho dois links via satélite, um para Lan House e outro para a rede externa (wireless), por motivos administrativos fica inviável fazer LB com os link, portanto estou fazendo um estudo aqui para usar dois servidores Mk cada um com seu respectivo link em paralelo com este thunder. 

Alguem já conseguiu ai a proeza? 

Link ----> Mk v3.13 ------> Clientes 
...............|----Thunder
Link ----> Mk v3.13 ------> Lan house

Quando terminar aqui, digo como fiz e se deu certo !!!

Qualquer dica vai ser bem vinda.
Desde já obrigado a colaboração de todos pela ajuda aqui prestada no fórum.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Parabéns pelo tutorial... eu uso o thunder há muito tempo e ultimamente estava enfrentando o problema para redirecionar o cache para o cliente e só lento este tutor foi que descobrir que faltava o 301 no $redir.... ufaaaa cabaram os meus problemas...

Obrigado!

----------


## osmano807

Só para avisar, estou fazendo um patch de limite de download simultâneo, e vai ser free. Talvez hoje de tarde eu termino.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

movido para nova area de artigos por favor deem uma olhada

----------


## osmano807

Olha, só, fiz este patch para não consumir muita internet (o $download_speed funciona com umas modificações, mas mesmo assim consumia tudo). Ele pega a config $max_concurrent_downloads do thunder.conf, e se já passou do limite, manda a url original pro squid.

Basicamente, ele limita os downloads simultaneos até o limite definido no $max_concurrent_downloads.
Ainda há alguns bugs, como várias pessoas acessando o mesmo vídeo ao mesmo tempo, só a primeira vai pegar via stream, as outras vão pegar do servidor. Mas se o arquivo já estiver no hd, vai dar hit normal.

Fiz o upload em um tar.gz para facilitar (junto com meu thunder.conf). Subistituir o functions.php e o downloader.php. Olhar o thunder.conf e adicionar as linhas $max_concurrent_downloads e $down_lock como as suas necessidades.
Como recomendável, faça um backup desses arquivo no caso de não funcionar.

Ah, minha função logadd grava em um arquivo, no caso /var/log/thunder.log. Se não quiserem, é só voltar para a função antiga.

----------


## Arlin

Bom aproveitando pra terminar o tutorial acho que faltou falar do SARG que interpreta e gera relatorios do squid 
pois como eu e muitos esta seguindo o belissimo tutorial do amigo bill gates fica aqui pra quem quiser gerar os relatorios do Squid assim como os do thunder que é gerado mediante IPproxy/thunder.conf e ver visualmente as economias dos arquivos então porque não ver as pagians gravadas pelo squid do mesmo geito IPproxy/squid-reports

bom vamos as configurações que são bem simples

apt-get update

apr-get install sarg
abra o sarg.conf que se encontra em /etc/squid/sarg.conf
e confirure desta forma 
# sarg.conf
#
# TAG: language 
# Available languages:
# Bulgarian_windows1251
# Catalan
# Czech
# Dutch
# English
# French
# German
# Greek
# Hungarian
# Indonesian
# Italian
# Japanese
# Latvian
# Polish
# Portuguese
# Romanian
# Russian_koi8
# Russian_UFT-8
# Russian_windows1251
# Serbian
# Slovak
# Spanish
# Turkish
#por padrão vem em ingles altere pra portuguese
*language Portuguese*
# TAG: access_log file
# Where is the access.log file
# sarg -l file
#
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
# TAG: graphs yes|no
# Use graphics where is possible.
# graph_days_bytes_bar_color blue|green|yellow|orange|brown|red
#
#graphs yes
#graph_days_bytes_bar_color orange
# TAG: title
*# Especifique aqui o titulo da pagian que vc querira que apareça.*
*#*
*title "Relatorio Squid S & A Informatica"* 
# TAG: font_face
# Especify the font for html page.
#
font_face Tahoma,Verdana,Arial
# TAG: header_color
# Especify the header color
#
header_color darkblue
# TAG: header_bgcolor
# Especify the header bgcolor
#
header_bgcolor blanchedalmond
# TAG: font_size
# Especify the text font size
#
font_size 9px
# TAG: header_font_size
# Especify the header font size
#
#header_font_size 9px
# TAG: title_font_size
# Especify the title font size
#
#title_font_size 11px
# TAG: background_color
# TAG: background_color
# Html page background color
#
background_color white
# TAG: text_color
# Html page text color
#
text_color #000000
# TAG: text_bgcolor
# Html page text background color
#
text_bgcolor lavender
# TAG: title_color
# Html page title color
#
title_color green
# TAG: logo_image
# Html page logo.
#
#logo_image none
# TAG: logo_text
# Html page logo text.
#
#logo_text ""
# TAG: logo_text_color
# Html page logo texti color.
#
#logo_text_color #000000
# TAG: logo_image_size
# Html page logo image size. 
# width height
#
#image_size 80 45
# TAG: background_image
# Html page background image
#
#background_image none
# TAG: password
# User password file used by authentication
# If used here, reports will be generated only for that users.
#
#password none
# TAG: temporary_dir
# Temporary directory name for work files
# sarg -w dir
#
temporary_dir /tmp
# TAG: output_dir
# The reports will be saved in that directory
# sarg -o dir
#
#output_dir /var/www/html/squid-reports
output_dir /var/www/squid-reports
# TAG: output_email
# Email address to send the reports. If you use this tag, no html reports will be generated.
# sarg -e email
#
#output_email none
# TAG: resolve_ip yes/no
# Convert ip address to dns name
# sarg -n
resolve_ip 
# TAG: user_ip yes/no
# Use Ip Address instead userid in reports.
# sarg -p
user_ip no
# TAG: topuser_sort_field field normal/reverse
# Sort field for the Topuser Report.
# Allowed fields: USER CONNECT BYTES TIME
#
topuser_sort_field BYTES reverse
# TAG: user_sort_field field normal/reverse
# Sort field for the User Report.
# Allowed fields: SITE CONNECT BYTES TIME
#
user_sort_field BYTES reverse
# TAG: exclude_users file
# users within the file will be excluded from reports.
# you can use indexonly to have only index.html file.
#
exclude_users /etc/squid/sarg.users
# TAG: exclude_hosts file
# Hosts, domains or subnets will be excluded from reports.
#
# Eg.: 192.168.10.10 - exclude ip address only
# 192.168.10.0 - exclude full C class
# s1.acme.foo - exclude hostname only
# acme.foo - exclude full domain name
#
exclude_hosts /etc/squid/sarg.hosts
# TAG: useragent_log file
# useragent.log file patch to generate useragent report.
#
#useragent_log none
# TAG: date_format
# Date format in reports: e (European=dd/mm/yy), u (American=mm/dd/yy), w (Weekly=yy.ww)
# 
date_format u
# TAG: per_user_limit file MB
# Saves userid on file if download exceed n MB.
# This option allow you to disable user access if user exceed a download limit.
# 
#per_user_limit none
# TAG: lastlog n
# How many reports files must be keept in reports directory.
# The oldest report file will be automatically removed.
# 0 - no limit.
#
lastlog 0
# TAG: remove_temp_files yes
# Remove temporary files: geral, usuarios, top, periodo from root report directory.
#
remove_temp_files yes
# TAG: index yes|no|only
# Generate the main index.html.
# only - generate only the main index.html
#
index yes
# TAG: index_tree date|file
# How to generate the index.
#
index_tree file
# TAG: overwrite_report yes|no
# yes - if report date already exist then will be overwrited.
# no - if report date already exist then will be renamed to filename.n, filename.n+1
#
overwrite_report yes
# TAG: records_without_userid ignore|ip|everybody
# What can I do with records without user id (no authentication) in access.log file ?
#
# ignore - This record will be ignored.
# ip - Use ip address instead. (default)
# everybody - Use "everybody" instead.
#
records_without_userid ip
# TAG: use_comma no|yes
# Use comma instead point in reports.
# Eg.: use_comma yes => 23,450,110
# use_comma no => 23.450.110
#
use_comma yes
# TAG: mail_utility mail|mailx
# Mail command to use to send reports via SMTP
#
mail_utility mailx
# TAG: topsites_num n
# How many sites in topsites report.
#
topsites_num 100
# TAG: topsites_sort_order CONNECT|BYTES A|D
# Sort for topsites report, where A=Ascendent, D=Descendent
#
topsites_sort_order CONNECT D
# TAG: index_sort_order A/D
# Sort for index.html, where A=Ascendent, D=Descendent
#
index_sort_order D
# TAG: exclude_codes file
# Ignore records with these codes. Eg.: NONE/400
#
exclude_codes /etc/squid/sarg.exclude_codes
# TAG: replace_index string
# Replace "index.html" in the main index file with this string
# If null "index.html" is used 
#
#replace_index <?php echo str_replace(".", "_", $REMOTE_ADDR); echo ".html"; ?>
# TAG: max_elapsed milliseconds
# If elapsed time is recorded in log is greater than max_elapsed use 0 for elapsed time.
# Use 0 for no checking 
#
#max_elapsed 0
# 8 Hours
max_elapsed 28800000
# TAG: report_type type
# What kind of reports to generate.
# topusers - users, sites, times, bytes, connects, links to accessed sites, etc
# topsites - site, connect and bytes report
# sites_users - users and sites report
# users_sites - accessed sites by the user report
# date_time - bytes used per day and hour report
# denied - denied sites with full URL report
# auth_failures - autentication failures report
# site_user_time_date - sites, dates, times and bytes report
# downloads - downloads per user report
#
# Eg.: report_type topsites denied 
#
#report_type topusers topsites sites_users users_sites date_time denied auth_failures site_user_time_date downloads
report_type topusers topsites sites_users users_sites date_time denied auth_failures site_user_time_date downloads
# TAG: usertab filename
# You can change the "userid" or the "ip address" to be a real user name on the reports.
# Table syntax:
# userid name or ip address name
# Eg:
# SirIsaac Isaac Newton
# vinci Leonardo da Vinci
# 192.168.10.1 Karol Wojtyla
# 
# Each line must be terminated with '\n'
#
usertab /etc/squid/sarg.usertab
# TAG: long_url yes|no
# If yes, the full url is showed in report.
# If no, only the site will be showed
#
# YES option generate very big sort files and reports.
#
long_url no
# TAG: date_time_by bytes|elap
# Date/Time reports will use bytes or elapsed time?
#
date_time_by bytes
# TAG: charset name
# ISO 8859 is a full series of 10 standardized multilingual single-byte coded (8bit)
# graphic character sets for writing in alphabetic languages
# You can use the following charsets:
# Latin1 - West European
# Latin2 - East European 
# Latin3 - South European 
# Latin4 - North European 
# Cyrillic 
# Arabic 
# Greek 
# Hebrew 
# Latin5 - Turkish 
# Latin6
# Windows-1251
# Koi8-r
#
charset Latin1

depois de instalado abra o com o squid.conf o do tutorial do bill gates que se encontra na pagina 3 e localize essas duas linhas #access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
#access_log /var/log/squid/error.log
e descomente as mesmas despois disso 
de o comando squid -k reconfigure
feito isso pra ver os relatorios do SARG é só digitar o IPdoseuproxy/squid-reports ex. 192.168.6.2/squid-reports

----------


## osmano807

Uso esse script para dar os HIT de dois servidores que tenho, tudo que vem desses servidores será marcado como HIT. Atentem que uso Windows, então modifiquem os caminho dos arquivos conforme sua distro


```
#!/bin/bash
# Este script ira salvar o access.log compactado e ja com os HIT's certos...
LOCAL=`pwd`
 
LOG_FOLDER="/e/squid/var/logs"
LOG_FILE="access.log"
 
BACKUP_FOLDER="/c/backups/logs"
 
BACKUP_FILE="access-mes-dia-ano-`date +%m-%d-%Y--%H-e-%M`.tar.gz"
 
if [ ! -f "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE" ]
then
    echo "criando arquivo de log em branco..."
    touch "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
fi
 
echo "Entrando no diretorio $LOG_FOLDER"
cd "$LOG_FOLDER"
echo "Fazendo arquivo temporario"
cp "$LOG_FILE" "$LOG_FILE.new"
 
echo "Modificando os HITS"
# Tira todos os TCP_qualquer_coisa para TCP_HIT
cat "$LOG_FILE.new" | 
/bin/sed '
\@192\.168\.0\[email protected]{
        [email protected]_[[:alpha:]]*/@TCP_HIT/@
}
' > "$LOG_FILE.new.sed"
 
cat "$LOG_FILE.new.sed" | 
/bin/sed '
\@192\.168\.0\[email protected]{
        [email protected]_[[:alpha:]]*/@TCP_HIT/@
}
' > "$LOG_FILE.new.sed2"
 
echo "Removendo arquivos temporarios"
rm "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
rm "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE.new"
rm "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE.new.sed"
# echo "mv -T $LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE.new.sed $LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
echo "Movendo arquivo final"
mv "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE.new.sed2" "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
 
/bin/tar -czf "$BACKUP_FOLDER/$BACKUP_FILE" "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
 
> "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
rm "$LOG_FOLDER/$LOG_FILE"
 
#Voltando ao diretorio inicial...
cd "$LOCAL"
```

----------


## rodrigomanga

Ae galerinha do forum, aproveito para anunciar que o Thunder 3 já está funcional.

Ele foi concebido para ser um proxy paralelo ao squid, foi escrito em C++ e usa sqlite para auxiliar a indexação dos arquivos.

Vamos entrar agora em periodo de testes e ajustes finos para depois ser liberado para todos.

Quem quiser testar, entre no forum do thunder cache, e responda ao topico.

Obrigado galera!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

depois que eu reinstalei o thunder quando eu digito o ip do thunder ele mostra It Works! Como faço para ele mostrar os numeros de economia?

----------


## osmano807

> depois que eu reinstalei o thunder quando eu digito o ip do thunder ele mostra It Works! Como faço para ele mostrar os numeros de economia?


Acessou o thundercache.php? http:// ipdoservidor /thundercache.php

----------


## webert

Opa eae galera alguem ja fez o teste ai no cache dos videos do youtube para ver se ta enviando para os clientes a fulll ou com controle aqui fiz mais nao vai nem fullll e nem com controle se alguem puder ajudar desde ja agradeço.

----------


## wimigasltda

Não sei pessoal o que aconteceu.
Meu thunder cache simplesmente parou do nada.
Quando tento acessar http://ipdoservidor/thunder.php nao abre nada.

O squid ta funcionando, foi desativar o thunder que ele voltou ao normal.

Baixei do site e substitui todos os aquivos em /etc/squid/thunder e nada.

Alguem tem alguma luz. Poxa to com 200gb de video e nao quero perder.

Grato.

----------


## rodrigomanga

Quem quiser me seguir e ficar sabendo do Thunder Cache nos bastidores.

@rodrigomanga

----------


## wimigasltda

Sei que o thunder é isso é aquilo, mas ja tive o squid aqui rodando durante 3 meses sem reboot
agora o thunder...nem um mês..

To pensando em não instalar ele por enquanto.

----------


## rodrigomanga

senti uma dor no cotovelo ai hein...

----------


## wimigasltda

nem esquente...kakakaka

----------


## rogeriodj

Pessoal, como faço pra desativar o squid e deixar somente o thunder, pois aqui o apache ta travando toda hora, e olha que estou usando um core2duo + 4gigas de ram e um hd de 160g sata 2, isso a menos de 16 horas de uso, e olha que num tem quase nada no meu cache ainda, so uns 6 gigas foram usados ate agora...

----------


## BillGates

> Pessoal, como faço pra desativar o squid e deixar somente o thunder, pois aqui o apache ta travando toda hora, e olha que estou usando um core2duo + 4gigas de ram e um hd de 160g sata 2, isso a menos de 16 horas de uso, e olha que num tem quase nada no meu cache ainda, so uns 6 gigas foram usados ate agora...


Sua instalação do thunder é manual ou script automatico?

Vc alterou no apache o memory_limit?Acho que o limite default é 16~32MB,não lembro direito... aqui deixo em 256mb no */etc/php5/cli/php.ini* e no */etc/php5/apache2/php.ini*

Não tenho muitas alterações aqui não,também uso o script que limpa a memoria quando ela chega a 85% de uso... Não tenho problemas com travamento no apache,na verdade não lembro quando foi a ultima vez que reiniciei o proxy

----------


## rogeriodj

> Sua instalação do thunder é manual ou script automatico?
> 
> Vc alterou no apache o memory_limit?Acho que o limite default é 16~32MB,não lembro direito... aqui deixo em 256mb no */etc/php5/cli/php.ini* e no */etc/php5/apache2/php.ini*
> 
> Não tenho muitas alterações aqui não,também uso o script que limpa a memoria quando ela chega a 85% de uso... Não tenho problemas com travamento no apache,na verdade não lembro quando foi a ultima vez que reiniciei o proxy


Eu fiço exatamente igual como esta nesse tutorial, ate o sitema que usei foi o Ubuntu 9.04 Server 32bits, vou fazer essas alterações, pra ver como fica, valeusss...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

To com uma dificuldade aqui....os videos do youtube somente são exibidos no player apos baixr completamente no cache do thunder gerando uma demora para que o video comece a ser exibido no pc do cliente. Alguem esta com essa dificuldade?

----------


## osmano807

> To com uma dificuldade aqui....os videos do youtube somente são exibidos no player apos baixr completamente no cache do thunder gerando uma demora para que o video comece a ser exibido no pc do cliente. Alguem esta com essa dificuldade?


Aqui já deu esse problema, mas eu reinstalei e funcionou... Olhe o thunder.php, veja se a variável $cache_scr aponta para o lugar certo. Se o cache_scr estiver apontando para o lugar certo veja os logs do Apache e do php, talvez tem alguma pista do que seja.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Aqui já deu esse problema, mas eu reinstalei e funcionou... Olhe o thunder.php, veja se a variável $cache_scr aponta para o lugar certo. Se o cache_scr estiver apontando para o lugar certo veja os logs do Apache e do php, talvez tem alguma pista do que seja.


 
Amigo como eu vejo esses logs, pois tbm estou com esse problema...

----------


## osmano807

> Amigo como eu vejo esses logs, pois tbm estou com esse problema...


Geralmente, os logs do Apache ficam em /var/log/apache, e os do php /var/log/php ou no syslog (/var/log/messages.log).

----------


## rogeriodj

> Geralmente, os logs do Apache ficam em /var/log/apache, e os do php /var/log/php ou no syslog (/var/log/messages.log).


 Valeu amigão, mais nesse momento pensando que estava tudo ok aqui, vi que os videos do youtube estão todos zerados, e em um topico no forum do Thunder, vc pede pra atualizar o thunder pelo que esta no repositorio, e vi que thunder.lst esta diferente e não tem nada do orkut nele, quais arquivos realemente devo atualizar ou tenho de colocar tudo como esta no repositorio?

----------


## osmano807

> Valeu amigão, mais nesse momento pensando que estava tudo ok aqui, vi que os videos do youtube estão todos zerados, e em um topico no forum do Thunder, vc pede pra atualizar o thunder pelo que esta no repositorio, e vi que thunder.lst esta diferente e não tem nada do orkut nele, quais arquivos realemente devo atualizar ou tenho de colocar tudo como esta no repositorio?


Certo, aqui não vale mais, já corrigiram. Para atualizar, era só baixar o http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar extrair e copiar os arquivos para a pasta do thunder. Mas fique monitorando pois irá lançar o Thunder 2.2 em breve.

Eu não faço cache de orkut, gera muito processamento, mas você quem sabe.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Certo, aqui não vale mais, já corrigiram. Para atualizar, era só baixar o http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar extrair e copiar os arquivos para a pasta do thunder. Mas fique monitorando pois irá lançar o Thunder 2.2 em breve.
> 
> Eu não faço cache de orkut, gera muito processamento, mas você quem sabe.


 
Mais esse novo thunder.lst esta abilitado pra fazer cache do orkut?



(youtube\.com|googlevideo\.com).*videoplayback
#.youtube.com
#.googlevideo.com
#\.globo\.com.*(\.mp4|\.flv)\?
\.avast\.com
\.avg\.com
\.windowsupdate\.com
\.microsoft\.com
\.grisoft\.com
\.avgate\.net
#\.mais\.uol\.com\.br
#\.terra\.com
\.redtube\.com
\.pornhub\.com
\.tube8\.com
\.eset\.com
#images\.orkut\.com\/
\.4shared\.com
#\.xvideos\.com
#fpatch\.grandchase\.com\.br
#\.live\.com
#www\.google\.com\.br\/search\?
i[1-9]\.ytimg\.com\/u\/.*watch_header\.jpg

----------


## osmano807

> Mais esse novo thunder.lst esta abilitado pra fazer cache do orkut?
> 
> 
> 
> (youtube\.com|googlevideo\.com).*videoplayback
> #.youtube.com
> #.googlevideo.com
> #\.globo\.com.*(\.mp4|\.flv)\?
> \.avast\.com
> ...


 Não, mas é só descomentar o images\.orkut\.com

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Após seguir o tutorial,o resultado não sera outro a não ser o funcionamento completo do Proxy + THunderCache.Segue abaixo o relatório do meu proxy após 15 dias de uso...
> 
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/944/tutorial023.jpg
> 
> A Economia mostrada pelo relatório no plugin *windowsupdate* e *avg* parecem estar um tanto quanto exagerada,mas fora isso,tudo 100%...
> 
> Então é isso,caso encontrem dúvidas sobre o tópico,_favor relatar diretamente aqui no forum e não através de mp's..._
> 
> ...


O grande Bilgates, ironia este seu nick ! rsrs, como fa;o para ver este relatorio, como no exemplo acima :?

----------


## Arlin

> O grande Bilgates, ironia este seu nick ! rsrs, como fa;o para ver este relatorio, como no exemplo acima :?


amigo digite no seu navegador http://ipdoseuproxy/thunder.php exemplo http://192.168.6.2/thunder.php

----------


## osmano807

> amigo digite no seu navegador http://ipdoseuproxy/thunder.php exemplo http://192.168.6.2/thunder.php


http://ipdoseuproxy/thundercache.php

(mudaram faz pouco tempo)

----------


## rpclanhouse

> http://ipdoseuproxy/thundercache.php
> 
> (mudaram faz pouco tempo)


É nao ta rodando, mostra a tela, mas nao da os resultados, mas vou continuar persistindo ! ja cheguei até aqui e agora nao vou parar ! rsrsr 
Valeu !

----------


## osmano807

> É nao ta rodando, mostra a tela, mas nao da os resultados, mas vou continuar persistindo ! ja cheguei até aqui e agora nao vou parar ! rsrsr 
> Valeu !


Já olhou para ver se a variável $cache_scr está apontando para o diretório correto? Se estiver, esperimente desativar as proteções (SELinux?) e o Suhosin.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Não, mas é só descomentar o images\.orkut\.com


Valeu amigo, agora ta funcionando certinho, percebi que o orkut não cria todas aquelas pastas, e tbm que alguns videos do youtube fica em zero, mais são poucos, a maioria ta cacheando normal...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Aqui já deu esse problema, mas eu reinstalei e funcionou... Olhe o thunder.php, veja se a variável $cache_scr aponta para o lugar certo. Se o cache_scr estiver apontando para o lugar certo veja os logs do Apache e do php, talvez tem alguma pista do que seja.


 
A variavel esta apontadoara o local certo sim. Pode me ensinar como faço para ver os logs do apache e do squid?

To com um problemão......faz um mes que eu reinstalei utilizand,o todas as dicas deste forum e com certeza ficou melhor, mas de ontem pra ca tenho tido este problema que eu vou colocar abaixo.....aparentemente parece algum problema com o squid. Gostaria de saber se alguem passou por algo parecido e como solucionou.

----------


## brunobrandao

Bill, gostaria de agradecer pelo tutorial e dizer que aqui ta funcionando 100%.  :Party: 
Parabéns e obrigado por tudo!
Um forte abraço!  :Ciao:

----------


## ceusbar

o meu também estava funcionando 100%, mas após 4 dias de uso parou apenas a navegação e quando desativo a regra do NAT a navegação retorna ao normal.
Pesquisei e não encontrei nada semelhante, um auxílio por favor se alguém já teve esse problema.
Grato.

----------


## JOLIELSON

Comigo tb achei aconteceu isto, ficar somente sem navegacao, tanto que o msn conecta normal, desativo o nat e volta ao normal a navegacao, to usando o mk 2.9.27.
Alguem teria as regras do NAT (direcionamento) para o MK 2.9.27?

----------


## regiaraujo

Alguem pode nós ajudar a resolver este problema,o meu trava em torno de 24 horas de Funcionamneto e só volta a funcionar usando o comando squid -k reconfigure.no resto tudo ok e agradeço o pessoal pelo trabalho maravilhoso que esles estão fazendo. :Smile:

----------


## JOLIELSON

como faço para ver os arquivos que estao no squid? espaço utilizado , espaço livre?

----------


## JOLIELSON

DUVIDA: o thunder esta funcionando normal aki... sendo que no IP FIREWAL mangle: (conforme tutorial)
"Squid - CacheFull" ---> ta marcando pacotes normalmente
"Thunder - CacheFull" ---> NÃo marca pacotes, (sendo que qdo digito //ip do proxy/thunder mostra os arqvos que estao no tunder inclusive pastas como youtube)
Alguem poderia ajudar, meu mk é 2.9.27

----------


## FernandodeDeus

fiz duas alterações no squid.conf:

Comentei essa função do squid:

#O store.log exibe quais arquivos foram removidos do cache, quais objetos estão salvos, e o tempo que estão no cache
#entretanto, não existe uma utilidade real para esses dados, portanto é recomendável desativar essa flag.
cache_store_log none

Alterei para 150 0 URL rewrite children:

#OPÇÕES DE REDIRECIONAMENTO
url_rewrite_children *200*

estou ha 40 horas sem problema. 
Mas gostaria de saber de quem tem mais experiencia quais das duas mudanças solucionou o problema , e pra que serve essa segunda regre do rewrite children.

----------


## rodrigomanga

> #OPÇÕES DE REDIRECIONAMENTO
> url_rewrite_children *200*


_isso ai é que tem q ficar muito esperto, pois esse é o ajuste fino do sistema. Fora outras coisas como plugins habilitados, e etc._

----------


## rpclanhouse

Grande Bil, o negocio é o seguinte, fiz e refiz algumas vezes o tuto do ubuntu. só que esta acontecendo o seguinte: 
Quando chega na instalação, o momento de configurar a rede dhcp, ele pega minha faixa de ip, até ai tudo bem, porém quando altero para o ip do thunder, ele nao pinga, perde totalmente a conexão com a minha rede, sendo inpossível fazer algo, até pelo programa ssh. vou testar pelo debian e ver o que estou fazendo de errado. mas muito obrigado pela sua "aula" ou tutorial. como chamam...

----------


## wimigasltda

> Grande Bil, o negocio é o seguinte, fiz e refiz algumas vezes o tuto do ubuntu. só que esta acontecendo o seguinte: 
> Quando chega na instalação, o momento de configurar a rede dhcp, ele pega minha faixa de ip, até ai tudo bem, porém quando altero para o ip do thunder, ele nao pinga, perde totalmente a conexão com a minha rede, sendo inpossível fazer algo, até pelo programa ssh. vou testar pelo debian e ver o que estou fazendo de errado. mas muito obrigado pela sua "aula" ou tutorial. como chamam...



Olá grande colega, não sei se isso é um bug do Ubutum, mas ja usei o mesmo por diversas vezes e realmente acontece isso. Ele não navega, ou ping a gateway e não navega, quanto ao Debian também, se você não estiver com ele conectado, a rede e ele não atualizar o repositorio ele não vai funcionar. Isto é mais um tópico para os desenvolvedores, do debian.

Uma dica: Quando fazer a instalação do Debian, e ele ir querendo pegar o ip por dhcp, clic a tecla enter para que ele possa cancelar. Ai você configura os ips fixo.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Alguem pode nós ajudar a resolver este problema,o meu trava em torno de 24 horas de Funcionamneto e só volta a funcionar usando o comando squid -k reconfigure.no resto tudo ok e agradeço o pessoal pelo trabalho maravilhoso que esles estão fazendo.


Caro Colega, o mesmo problema que você enfrenta ai enfrentei aqui, e te digo.

Notei que após uns 2 dias funcionando o proxy ele fica lento e não navega mais. (Objeto de estudo e discussão).
Fiz de tudo, atualizei os repositorios refiz as configurações, mas nada. 

O que resolvi fazer e notei que ele fica bem rápido e funcionan tambem tanto o proxy full quanto o thunder saindo a full.
*
Usei o webproy com proxy em paralelo com Mikrotik:*  Tem um turorial no Vol com imagens que ensina como fazer, proxy paralelo com webproxy do mikrotik. No webproxy usei a porta 5180, no proxy Debian não mudei nada. 

Importante: São apenas duas mudanças, uma no web proxy e uma no Nat. No debian nem precisa mexer.

Notei uma velocidade consideralvelmente melhor do que usando somente o Thunder em paralelo conforme proposta inicial do post.

Uma dica: Ja usei proxy paralelo com webproxy sem o Thunder por 6 meses sem problemas.

----------


## regiaraujo

Amigo obrigado pela dica,tem como você posta o endereço deste tutorial para eu poder esta fazendo os teste?

----------


## wimigasltda

> Amigo obrigado pela dica,tem como você posta o endereço deste tutorial para eu poder esta fazendo os teste?


Linux: Proxy em paralelo com o mikrotik [Artigo]


Só refaça a parte do mikrotik pois o debian nem precisa mexer.

----------


## juninhobiuuu

Coloquei aqui 3 maquinas, uma fazendo LB outra TC e uma para controle de usuario, esta funcionando mas os videos do youtube vem na velocidade do simple queues tem com passar eles pelo queue tree ?

----------


## BillGates

Caros colegas,ou eu to entendendo muito de proxy paralelo ou sou um cara de muita,mas muita sorte mesmo,porque tenho visto tanto aqui no forum do under-linux.org quanto no do thundercache.org pessoas com problemas de travamentos e lentidão no proxy.O meu esta configurado exatamente como foi postado neste tutorial,e a maquina usada é uma barrelinha 4GB de ram,C2D 2.0GHZ... nada mais.Tenho 400 clientes,sendo max.220~250 simultaneos... Esta tão "Perfeito" aqui,que faz uma semana que mudei os planos que vendo por aqui...
De:
200k passou a ser -> 400k
400k passou a ser -> 600k
600k passou a ser -> 800k

Detalhe! Não uso cache full para os arquivos do thundercache,somente para os arquivos do squid,e os arquivos cacheados pelo squid são de até 5MB no Max.

Faço diversos testes durante o dia ,conectando em todos os paineis e testando a navegação,limpo o cache do internet explorer/firefox e fico abrindo paginas das mais leves às mais pesadas,faço downloads,abro vídeos e tudo carrega perfeitamente.Apos abrir pela primeira vez a pagina no navegador,na segunda vez as paginas não carregam,elas simplesmente aparecem...

Notei um problema esses dias que havia iniciado um principio de lentidão,então dei uma checada e era a conexão entre o MK LB <-> MK CT , o problema era que o ping entre ambos estava de 0ms indo a 400ms,timeout ... Entao troquei a placa de rede que estava no MK LB e pronto,problema resolvido...

Aqueles que estiverem tendo problemas com travamentos e lentidão,favor postar:

Nº de clientes simultaneos
Hardware usado no proxy
Versao do MK
Tipo de link de internet e velocidade

Atraves disso poderemos fazer algumas comparações e chegar a um ponto especifico...

_"Minha opinião sobre o proxy paralelo + thundercache é que do jeito que esta,pra mim não precisaria mudar mais nada,ai vem o rodrigo e comenta que ja esta quase pronto o thundercache 3 e que o mesmo esta ainda melhor,ai é so alegria"_

t+

----------


## JOLIELSON

BILL teria as regras do NAT (direcionamento) e Mangle (Cache Full) para o MK 2.9.27? E como faço para ver os arquivos que estao em cache no squid?

----------


## Arlin

> BILL teria as regras do NAT (direcionamento) e Mangle (Cache Full) para o MK 2.9.27? E como faço para ver os arquivos que estao em cache no squid?


instala o SARG que ele gera os relatorios do Squid
as regras do cache full pra versão 2xxxx uso essas

/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=conn_squid-up passthrough=yes comment="CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
add chain=output connection-mark=conn_squid-up action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_squid-down \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_squid-down action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-down \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no


/ip firewall filter
add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=accept comment="ACEITAR CONEXOES PROXY" disabled=no

/queue tree
add name="\[CACHE-FULL\] - Download" parent=global-in packet-mark=pacotes_squid-down limit-at=0 queue=default \
priority=1 max-limit=0 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="\[CACHE-FULL\] - Upload" parent=global-out packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up limit-at=0 queue=default \
priority=1 max-limit=7000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no

----------


## JOLIELSON

Amigo vc usa WEB PROXY ou PROXY PARALELO? pois ja utilizei estas regras suas qto tinha WEB PROXY COM CAHE FULL, so que agora estou com PROXY SQUID no DEBIAN.

----------


## Arlin

> Amigo vc usa WEB PROXY ou PROXY PARALELO? pois ja utilizei estas regras suas qto tinha WEB PROXY COM CAHE FULL, so que agora estou com PROXY SQUID no DEBIAN.


to usando proxy paralelo squid no ubuntu server mais essas regras servem tanto pra proxy externo quanto interno e apenas pra verção 2.xxxxx

meu Mk ta na verção 3.28 ultima do site mikrotik e o meu ta com as regras postadas no topico pelo nosso amigo bill gates e ta tudo ok por aki hehehe

----------


## BillGates

> to usando proxy paralelo squid no ubuntu server mais essas regras servem tanto pra proxy externo quanto interno e apenas pra verção 2.xxxxx
> 
> meu Mk ta na verção 3.28 ultima do site mikrotik e o meu ta com as regras postadas no topico pelo nosso amigo bill gates e ta tudo ok por aki hehehe


Isso ae brother...

Testei o pcc,so que ele rodou no msm mk em modo IP x MAC .. em modo pppoe creio que somente LB em server paralelo...
Vamos q vamos ... 
t+

----------


## Arlin

> Isso ae brother...
> 
> Testei o pcc,so que ele rodou no msm mk em modo IP x MAC .. em modo pppoe creio que somente LB em server paralelo...
> Vamos q vamos ... 
> t+


 heheh verdade o meu balanceamento pcc ta a milhão ainda aki mais controlo IP + MAC mais tenho MK balanço em maquinas separadas do MK controle uma coisa que eu não gostei e aconteceu 3 X ja é os ips trocarem de placa nunca vi isso ai para tudo tenho que procurar nas placas qual ip esta nela fora isso ta a mil o thunder cache tambem ta um tiro so não ta fazendo atualização os AVG e AVAST pois sempre que vai atualizar fala que o arquivo ta corrompido acho que vo desativar eles que vc acha ?

----------


## angelino

> Isso ae brother...
> 
> Testei o pcc,so que ele rodou no msm mk em modo IP x MAC .. em modo pppoe creio que somente LB em server paralelo...
> Vamos q vamos ... 
> t+


Billgates boa noite, tenho lindo seu topico desdo começo nao tenho palavra para descrever de como a seus conhecimentos sao importantes para nos iniciantes nessa arte continue assim um dia sera recompensado. um abraço

Tenho um duvida quero montar esse cenario descrito nesse topico, vou comprar um super maquina para fazer essa configuraçao. Gostaria se posso seguir seu tutorial desdo começo e nao vou ter algum problema.

----------


## regiaraujo

> Linux: Proxy em paralelo com o mikrotik [Artigo]
> 
> 
> Só refaça a parte do mikrotik pois o debian nem precisa mexer.


Seguindo a dica do amigo wimigasltda, o meu agora esta rodando muito bem nada de travamento ate agora, só ainda não coloquei o cache full mas irei fazer os testes,agradeço mais uma vez a dica dos amigos. :Fight:

----------


## juninhobiuuu

> Coloquei aqui 3 maquinas, uma fazendo LB outra TC e uma para controle de usuario, esta funcionando mas os videos do youtube vem na velocidade do simple queues tem com passar eles pelo queue tree ?


 
Meu problema tem solução ?

----------


## BillGates

> Billgates boa noite, tenho lindo seu topico desdo começo nao tenho palavra para descrever de como a seus conhecimentos sao importantes para nos iniciantes nessa arte continue assim um dia sera recompensado. um abraço
> 
> Tenho um duvida quero montar esse cenario descrito nesse topico, vou comprar um super maquina para fazer essa configuraçao. Gostaria se posso seguir seu tutorial desdo começo e nao vou ter algum problema.


O meu esta rodando em cima do cenario descrito neste tópico,minhas noites de sono são tranquilas... minha unica preocupação é que esta rodando tudo muito bem rs :Top: 

So uma coisa para acresentar...

Mais uma vez resalvando, uso versão 3.13(MK CT),3.22(PC-AP),3.28(MK LB) e tudo roda sem problemas,estou vendo muitos dizerem que não conseguiram o tal "cache full"... porem estão ainda rodando seus servidores em cima de versões "comprometedoras",não que uma ver. 2.x não funcione,mas sim ela requer algumas configurações diferentes... ao meu ponto de vista o cara que te um servidor que lhe esta gerando lucros,deveria investir pelo menos em uma versão original e atualizada,assim podera estar evitando problemas indesejados...

Resumindo,quem seguir o cenário descrito neste tópico,posso garantir que não tera problemas,logicamente isso depende de cada rede... nao adianta configurar tudo certinho e ter links fracos... 

Hoje em dia para os que vendem planos acima de 400k e utilizam o thundercache,ter 2MB full não ajudara muito nao... entao cautela .... uso aki 2MB full + links "auxiliares rs" ,ai a coisa anda com "qualidade" ...

"Ontem estive na casa de um colega que tbm é meu socio,o mesmo trabalha fazendo instalações para um dos maiores provedores via radio do paraná(cerca de 14mil clientes).Como ele mora em um bairro mais afastado onde nosso provedor ainda não atende,ele pega sinal dessa empresa onde ele trabalha.Foi a primeira vez que fui até a casa dele,e fiquei curioso para testar o link que ele estava usando 512k/512k (a empresa em q ele trabalha vende 256k/256k e 512k/512k).Aqui em nosso provedor vendemos o plano minimo de 400k e o maximo de 800k.Em nosso provedor temos cerca de 400 clientes total,mas como possuimos proxy,a navegação aqui é consideravelmente 4x mais rapida,tanto no provedor onde ele trabalha como no nosso os pings são em média de 30~40ms para sites e 15~20ms para nosso dns.Então fica visivel a diferença que um proxy faz em um servidor,ainda mais com o uso do thunder...

----------


## BillGates

> heheh verdade o meu balanceamento pcc ta a milhão ainda aki mais controlo IP + MAC mais tenho MK balanço em maquinas separadas do MK controle uma coisa que eu não gostei e aconteceu 3 X ja é os ips trocarem de placa nunca vi isso ai para tudo tenho que procurar nas placas qual ip esta nela fora isso ta a mil o thunder cache tambem ta um tiro so não ta fazendo atualização os AVG e AVAST pois sempre que vai atualizar fala que o arquivo ta corrompido acho que vo desativar eles que vc acha ?


Então,eu não uso o avast,tenho alguns clientes que estao usando,mas não tive nenhuma reclamação ainda... então não sei te dizer se ele relamente nao esta mais atualizando....

Uma boa opção de plugin seria para o antivirus _Microsoft Security Essentials_

----------


## JOLIELSON

BILL
meu mk é 2.9.27 e ta funcionando tudo tanto o cache como o thunder e usei o seu tutorial fiz apenas umas pequenas modificações no IF FIREWALL MANGLE. Desde ja agradeço muito pelo seu tutorial....
So tenho uma duvida com relação aos sites de bancos que estao fazendo cache, como faço para não ser feito o cache de bancos ou (https) no debian com squid paralelo?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> BILL
> meu mk é 2.9.27 e ta funcionando tudo tanto o cache como o thunder e usei o seu tutorial fiz apenas umas pequenas modificações no IF FIREWALL MANGLE. Desde ja agradeço muito pelo seu tutorial....
> So tenho uma duvida com relação aos sites de bancos que estao fazendo cache, como faço para não ser feito o cache de bancos ou (https) no debian com squid paralelo?


 
O seu cache full ta diferente do amigo arlin? se estiver por favor fale para nós a diferença, pois estou com o thunder aqui ha 2 meses tudo ok e estou para implementar o cache full para os clientes.
Voce colocou o cache full de tudo ou só dos arquivos do squid?

----------


## JOLIELSON

coloquei cache full em tudo tanto no squid como no thunder e ta funcionando show de bola.
Só estou tendo problemas em sites de bancos, tipo assim aparece a pagina princiapl do banco mas qdo vo colocar o login pra acessar a conta não entra so fica carregando... poderia me ajudar?

----------


## LeopoldoMeireles

Estou com dúvida em relação as interfaces do servidor, pq vi no tutorial do thuder no forum deles que seria usado duas interfaces uma de entrada da net e outra pros clientes. E o do Bill pelo que entendi seria apenas uma. É isso ou estou enganado? Se precisar de duas tem como repassar o ip do mk ou o mk passara a ser um cliente do thnder para depois repassar a net para os clientes? 

Meu thunder está quase pronto minha duvida final é essa.

Vlw.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> instala o SARG que ele gera os relatorios do Squid
> as regras do cache full pra versão 2xxxx uso essas
> 
> / ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=conn_squid-up passthrough=yes comment="CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=conn_squid-up action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up \
> passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_squid-down \
> ...


Qual a parte que teria que tirar pra fazer só o cache do squid?
tem mais alguma alteração a fazer na maquina que esta o thunder?

----------


## Arlin

> Qual a parte que teria que tirar pra fazer só o cache do squid?
> tem mais alguma alteração a fazer na maquina que esta o thunder?


bon faz temps que ão to usando mais verção 2 XXXX to na 3.28 agora hehe 

1 mais essas regras são pro cache full do squid não do thunder ja que como vc pode ver nas regras do nosso amigo bill a parte do cache full do thunder fica desativada mesmo.
então essas ai são apenas pra cache full do squid ok

2 não precisa fazer nem uma alteração na maquina onde esta o thunder ok

----------


## ceusbar

Parabenizo mais uma vez pelo tuto, mas gostaria de saber se vc gera relatórios de acesso dos clientes. Caso sim, como fazer e gravá-los?

----------


## BillGates

> bon faz temps que ão to usando mais verção 2 XXXX to na 3.28 agora hehe 
> 
> 1 mais essas regras são pro cache full do squid não do thunder ja que como vc pode ver nas regras do nosso amigo bill a parte do cache full do thunder fica desativada mesmo.
> então essas ai são apenas pra cache full do squid ok
> 
> 2 não precisa fazer nem uma alteração na maquina onde esta o thunder ok


O exemplo de marcação de pacotes que postei tanto para o squid como para o thunder,estão rodando perfeitamente em versões acima de 3.13..."Pelo menos aqui rodou sem problemas"
Não tinha percebido que postei as regras de cache full para o thunder rs...

Porem acredito que quem esta usando desse modo deixando apenas o squid ir a "full" e o thunder indo na velocidade contratada pelo cliente,nao esta tendo problemas...

Outra coisa,deixo meu squid indo a "full - 3MB",mas nos clientes setei nos aps o controle de banda e up.O que ja era bom,agora ficou muito melhor... Estou usando o controle de banda no profile e tambem no ap do cliente.No ap do cliente setei 1MB de down e 128k de up... Assim se o cliente puxar do proxy,mesmo que esteja liberado 3MB de up e down,vai para o cliente no max à 1024kbps de down e 128kbps de up...

----------


## JOLIELSON

Bill como faço para as paginas HTTPS na passarem pelo SQUID?

----------


## JOLIELSON

BILL como faço para paginas HTTPS NAO passarem pelo SQUID?

----------


## BillGates

> BILL como faço para paginas HTTPS NAO passarem pelo SQUID?


Se vc esta tendo problemas com todos os sites de bancos,então tem algo errado/anormal em seu firewall... Caso seja um site de banco em especifico apenas redirecione os ips ou range desse site para que não passem pelo redirecionamento.

Regra para sites em especifico:

*/ip firewall nat*
add action=*accept* chain=*dstna*t comment="" disabled=no dst-address=*000.000.000.000* ou* Range*

*"Coloque a regra acima do redirecionamento para o proxy"*

----------


## JOLIELSON

NAO sao todos os bancos estou tendo problema com o BB (bco do brasil) e BASA (bco da amazonia).
UMA DUVIDA C ALGUEM PUDER ME AJUDAR:
NO CASO DO ORKUT (a pagina de login no qual é https) demora um pouco para carregar e qdo efetuo o login vai que é uma bala, alguem ja passou por isto e pode me ajudar?

----------


## JOLIELSON

BANCOS RESOLVIDOS
BILL é que qdo eu utilizava o WEB PROXY eu configurava para não fazer cache de sites dinamicos "HTTPS" e funcionava tranquilo.... gostaria de saber c não tem como fazer isto no SQUID PARALELO?
Como no caso do ORKUT a pagina principal de login demora um pouco pra carregar e qdo efetuo o login vai rapido que é uma blza.

----------


## JeffersonParre

ola, galera...

to com um probleminha aki, fiz o meu servidor de loadbalance conforme o tuto, mas to tentando colocar o balanceamento por nth, mas pra isso preciso q os ips dos meus clientes cheguem ao mkloadbalance, alguem sabe como fazer isso?

----------


## rogeriodj

Nao precisa não amigo, so o ip do mk controlador que tem de chegar no balanceador!

----------


## rpclanhouse

ops, Cade a 6ª parte do tuto ?

----------


## rpclanhouse

Á propósito, não preciso mais da 6ª parte do tuto, consegui fazer funcionar, agora uma pergunta, na parte de configuração dos publicidades, é necessário que as imagens estejam hospedadas na net ou podem estar armazenadas numa pasta/ diretório que eu criar? ex: /etc/squid/images.

----------


## Arlin

> Á propósito, não preciso mais da 6ª parte do tuto, consegui fazer funcionar, agora uma pergunta, na parte de configuração dos publicidades, é necessário que as imagens estejam hospedadas na net ou podem estar armazenadas numa pasta/ diretório que eu criar? ex: /etc/squid/images.


vc deve hospedar na pasta /var/www/provedor/publicidade do seu thunder 
se quiser hospedar fora na net o ip do seu servidor tem que ser fixo geralmente se paga uns 15 R$ a mais por isso ehehe mais armazena no proxy mesmo no caminho que falei

----------


## rpclanhouse

> vc deve hospedar na pasta /var/www/provedor/publicidade doseu thunder 
> se quiser hospedar fora na net o ip do seu servidor tem que ser fixo geralmente se paga uns 15 R$ a mais por isso ehehe mais armazena no proxy mesmo no aminho que falei


Já de Antemão agradeço sua atenção ! vou testar e aviso se ficou "Bão" 
Abraços 
Fica com Deus 
Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## NetLagos

Galera do Forum Primeiramente venho agradecer pela iniciativa, e principalmente ao Billgates pelo tuto

meu cenario é: Router + Switc + Thunder Cache + Myauth3 + Switch Clientes
Servidor dedicado com debian + thunder
Servidor dedicado Myauth3

estou com o seguinte problema, o thunder está sugando todo o link da rede trazendo lentidão pros clientes, gostaria de saber se tem como eu colocar uma segunda placa de rede com um link só pra ele, pra solucionar esse proplema ou limitar de alguma forma a abertura dos videos.

desde já agradeço a participação na elaboração do tuto

----------


## Arlin

> Galera do Forum Primeiramente venho agradecer pela iniciativa, e principalmente ao Billgates pelo tuto
> 
> meu cenario é: Router + Switc + Thunder Cache + Myauth3 + Switch Clientes
> Servidor dedicado com debian + thunder
> Servidor dedicado Myauth3
> 
> estou com o seguinte problema, o thunder está sugando todo o link da rede trazendo lentidão pros clientes, gostaria de saber se tem como eu colocar uma segunda placa de rede com um link só pra ele, pra solucionar esse proplema ou limitar de alguma forma a abertura dos videos.
> 
> desde já agradeço a participação na elaboração do tuto


o problema do thunder sugar o link todo eu resolvi conforme o tutorial 

Veja abaixo como devera ficar a configuração do arquivo *thunder.conf* :

$cache_dir = *"/var/www/thunder*";
$disk_max = 95; // in percent
$cache_scr = *"/etc/squid*";
$server_ip = "*192.168.100.2*";
$cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
$download_speed = *512*; // kbytes
$logadd_on = false;
$redir = "*301*"; // keep empty if you need a internal rewriter
$proxy_host = ""; // keep it empty if you dont need proxy
$proxy_port = "*3128*";
//limpeza
$time_delete = 45; // in Day
$disk_limit = 83; // in percent
$list_files = 50; // in number
//advanced params - IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT TOUCH!
$packet_size = 5900; // in bytes
$packet_delay = 60000; // time in micro second
$download_timeout = 25;

_Obs.:Como ja sabemos,a velocidade setada em $download_speed = 512; // kbytes,não esta funcionando corretamente,portanto um valor a ser setado que aparentemente faz efeito,é o valor 5,que fara com que o thunder faça os downloads em uma velocidade média de 250~280kbytes.A dica sobre o valor 5 foi enviada por um colega do forum,portanto fiquem a vontade para testar._

então coloquei o 5 e ele ficou fazendo download a 150kbps por aki e resolvi o meu problema de lentidão testa ai e da uma olhadinha no seu thunder.conf ok

----------


## NetLagos

> o problema do thunder sugar o link todo eu resolvi conforme o tutorial 
> 
> Veja abaixo como devera ficar a configuração do arquivo *thunder.conf* :
> 
> $cache_dir = *"/var/www/thunder*";
> $disk_max = 95; // in percent
> $cache_scr = *"/etc/squid*";
> $server_ip = "*192.168.100.2*";
> $cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
> ...


fiz aki as devidas auterações, agora vou aguardar e posto o resultado

----------


## BillGates

Em testes que venho realizando ao longo do tempo,percebi alguns detalhes que muitas vezes passam despercebidos por muitos de nós,tal detalhe se refere ao tipo de HD a ser usado em servidor proxy.Muitos dao importancia apenas ao tamanho em Gigas do HD,mas deixam passar despercebidos algo importante que é seu RPM e seu Buffer.

Hoje em dia no mercado existem HD's de 1TB por valores muito baixos,porem muitos desses HD's de grande porte,possui um Buffer muito baixo.

Em um dos testes que estou realizando aqui,cheguei a um cenário parecido com esse:

1 HD de 80GB IDE 8MB de Buffer 7200rpm -> Para a instalação do Sistema(Ubuntu);
2 HD's de 1TB SataII 32MB de Buffer 7200rpm em Raid0 -> Para o Cache do Squid;
2 HD's de 1TB SataII 32MB de Buffer 7200rpm em Raid0 -> Para o Cache do Thunder;
2 HD's de 1TB SataII 32MB de Buffer 7200rpm em Raid0 -> Para o Cache do Thunder(Youtube).

Deixo 2 HD's fazendo Cache separado do youtube,tendo em vista que é o plugin de vídeo mais requesitado.

Outro grande detalhe,é que setei meu squid para cachear arquivos de até no máximo 3MB.Pelo que percebi,não compensa cachear arquivos muito grandes pelo squid,porque a intenção é fazer as páginas abrirem numa velocidade muito rapida,então esses 32MB de Buffer do HD seguram um cache perfeito de muitas páginas.

Estou usando esse cenário de HD's à alguns dias e pelo que pude perceber não vou sair dele tão cedo.

Se algum colega tiver mais algumas dicas,esteja a vontade!

----------


## osmano807

> o problema do thunder sugar o link todo eu resolvi conforme o tutorial 
> 
> Veja abaixo como devera ficar a configuração do arquivo *thunder.conf* :
> 
> $cache_dir = *"/var/www/thunder*";
> $disk_max = 95; // in percent
> $cache_scr = *"/etc/squid*";
> $server_ip = "*192.168.100.2*";
> $cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
> ...


Aqui explica como colocar o limite certo:
Forum ThunderCache - View topic - ConfiguraÃ§Ã£o do Arquivo thunder.conf

----------


## rogeriodj

> Em testes que venho realizando ao longo do tempo,percebi alguns detalhes que muitas vezes passam despercebidos por muitos de nós,tal detalhe se refere ao tipo de HD a ser usado em servidor proxy.Muitos dao importancia apenas ao tamanho em Gigas do HD,mas deixam passar despercebidos algo importante que é seu RPM e seu Buffer.
> 
> Hoje em dia no mercado existem HD's de 1TB por valores muito baixos,porem muitos desses HD's de grande porte,possui um Buffer muito baixo.
> 
> Em um dos testes que estou realizando aqui,cheguei a um cenário parecido com esse:
> 
> 1 HD de 80GB IDE 8MB de Buffer 7200rpm -> Para a instalação do Sistema(Ubuntu);
> 2 HD's de 1TB SataII 32MB de Buffer 7200rpm em Raid0 -> Para o Cache do Squid;
> 2 HD's de 1TB SataII 32MB de Buffer 7200rpm em Raid0 -> Para o Cache do Thunder;
> ...


Você poderia passar de como fazer essa configuração, de colocar varios hds, tanto fazendo Raid ou com Hd simples, tipo 1 HD pro sistema, 1 para Squid + Thunder e 1 para Youtube, pois vc usa em Raid, v poderia passar de como fazer nas duas maneiras, pois eu mesmo não tenho a minima noção de como fazer isso...

----------


## BillGates

> Você poderia passar de como fazer essa configuração, de colocar varios hds, tanto fazendo Raid ou com Hd simples, tipo 1 HD pro sistema, 1 para Squid + Thunder e 1 para Youtube, pois vc usa em Raid, v poderia passar de como fazer nas duas maneiras, pois eu mesmo não tenho a minima noção de como fazer isso...


Estou meio sem tempo esse mês,pra mostrar certinho preciso colocar algumas screens... em breve estarei postando aqui...

----------


## Arlin

pra quem esta seguindo o tutorial do nosso amigo bill gates e fez e gosta das publicidades que ele postou orkut e msn muito boa por sinal e youtube agora vo postar aqui uma pra trocar o nome GOOGLE da pagina de pesquisa por uma de sua preferencia hehehe 

vamos la
no squid.conf logo abaixo das regras de publicidade do orkut e msn coloque essa aqui 

#Publicidade no Google
acl Google url_regex /pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif
http_access deny Google
deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/google.gif Google

salve e digite no terminal squid -k reconfigure


onde o 192.168.6.2:85 é o ip e a porta onde vc colocou a imagem /google.gif é o nome da imagem 
coloque a imagem na pasta var/www/provedor/publicidade 
o tamanho da imagem é de 262 X 62 mais eu coloquei uma imagem maior e redimensionou automatico pro tamanho certo hehehe
e pronto vejam anexo uma imagem de como ficou por aqui

----------


## Não Registrado

Parabéns BillGates pelo tutorial , ele é ótimo , agradecemos muito sua iniciativa

----------


## NetLagos

> o problema do thunder sugar o link todo eu resolvi conforme o tutorial 
> 
> Veja abaixo como devera ficar a configuração do arquivo *thunder.conf* :
> 
> $cache_dir = *"/var/www/thunder*";
> $disk_max = 95; // in percent
> $cache_scr = *"/etc/squid*";
> $server_ip = "*192.168.100.2*";
> $cache_url = "http://$server_ip/thunder";
> ...


fiz os testes aki e realmente limitou a taxa de downloads, más reparei que se tiver mais de uma instancia ele tbm aumenta o consumo.
tipo 3 videos sendo aberto ao mesmo tempo ele tripla a velocidade setada.

mais já ajudou muito obrigado pela dica

----------


## rpclanhouse

> pra quem esta seguindo o tutorial do nosso amigo bill gates e fez e gosta das publicidades que ele postou orkut e msn muito boa por sinal e youtube agora vo postar aqui uma pra trocar o nome GOOGLE da pagina de pesquisa por uma de sua preferencia hehehe 
> 
> vamos la
> no squid.conf logo abaixo das regras de publicidade do orkut e msn coloque essa aqui 
> 
> #Publicidade no Google
> acl Google url_regex /pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif
> http_access deny Google
> deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/google.gif Google
> ...


 
Ficou bom, só aproveitando e fazer uma pergunta, porque páginas como Mercadolivre, ( só um exemplo, entre outras, Ficaram lentas depois de colocar pra funcionar o thunder? será que por ter apenas 512 de memória a maquina onde está instalada ? começei apenas para teste e acabei deixando, está rodando bem, mas o problema é o "Delay " que dá nas páginas, além de demorar pra carregar, algumas não abrem, pode me dar uma dica ?

A mudança do logo do google ficou show ! parabens !

----------


## NetLagos

> pra quem esta seguindo o tutorial do nosso amigo bill gates e fez e gosta das publicidades que ele postou orkut e msn muito boa por sinal e youtube agora vo postar aqui uma pra trocar o nome GOOGLE da pagina de pesquisa por uma de sua preferencia hehehe 
> 
> vamos la
> no squid.conf logo abaixo das regras de publicidade do orkut e msn coloque essa aqui 
> 
> #Publicidade no Google
> acl Google url_regex /pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif
> http_access deny Google
> deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/google.gif Google
> ...


A publicidade do google e do msn fico SHOW, más a do orkut não funfa aki.
com vcs está funcionando?

----------


## osmano807

> fiz os testes aki e realmente limitou a taxa de downloads, más reparei que se tiver mais de uma instancia ele tbm aumenta o consumo.
> tipo 3 videos sendo aberto ao mesmo tempo ele tripla a velocidade setada.
> 
> mais já ajudou muito obrigado pela dica


Isso é para cada downloader, e não geral.
Se quiser um limite de vídeos simultâneos por ip/domínio, use o Thunder 2.2.

----------


## Arlin

> A publicidade do google e do msn fico SHOW, más a do orkut não funfa aki.
> com vcs está funcionando?


 a publicidade do orkut funciona perfeitamente conforme descrito por nosso amigo bill so que algums profiles não aparece mesmo nem um tipo de propaganda mais procure um profile que tenha propaganda e com esse profile faça o teste que vc vai ver que da certo ok.

----------


## ceusbar

> pra quem esta seguindo o tutorial do nosso amigo bill gates e fez e gosta das publicidades que ele postou orkut e msn muito boa por sinal e youtube agora vo postar aqui uma pra trocar o nome GOOGLE da pagina de pesquisa por uma de sua preferencia hehehe 
> 
> vamos la
> no squid.conf logo abaixo das regras de publicidade do orkut e msn coloque essa aqui 
> 
> #Publicidade no Google
> acl Google url_regex /pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif
> http_access deny Google
> deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/google.gif Google
> ...




do google ficou legal e para o banner do msn e orkut seria do mesmo jeito?
manda um exemplo.
Grato..

----------


## Arlin

> do google ficou legal e para o banner do msn e orkut seria do mesmo jeito?
> manda um exemplo.
> Grato..


amigo sim do mesmo geito ja tinha sido postada por nosso amigo bill a do msn e orkut ok são essas 

#Publicidade no MSN
acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
http_access deny ADSAdClient
deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/ban_msn.gif ADSAdClient

#Publicidade no Orkut
acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
http_access deny ork.users 
deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/banner_orkut.jpg ork.users

o tamanho da imagens é a segunte pro msn *234x60. e orkut 250x239*

do youtube so mudar no ytimg.com o endereço da imagem exemplo

<?php
logadd("IN :Frown: $ip)$url");
if(preg_match("/^http:\/\/i[1-9]\.ytimg\.com\/u\/.*watch_header\.jpg/", $url, $resultado)) {
$url = "http://192.168.6.2:/youtube.jpg"; // altere para a imagem que você desejar
}
print "$url\n";
logadd("OUT:$url");
?>


falow t+  :Fisheye:

----------


## JeffersonParre

Salve galera!

Estive tendo varios problemas com meu servidor de cache, hj refiz ele novamente seguindo os passos do nosso grande amigo billgates, agora ta funfando legal, sem nenhum problemas...

agradeço a todos q ajudam nesse post e agradecimentos especiais ao nosso amigo billgates...

...mas to precisando de uma ajudinha aki, preciso q a faixa de ips dos meus clientes passem pelo squid, é q to instalando o sarg para poder emitir relatorios, alguem sabe como repassar os ips dos clientes para o squid?

desde ja agradeço

----------


## skullred

> Salve galera!
> 
> Estive tendo varios problemas com meu servidor de cache, hj refiz ele novamente seguindo os passos do nosso grande amigo billgates, agora ta funfando legal, sem nenhum problemas...
> 
> agradeço a todos q ajudam nesse post e agradecimentos especiais ao nosso amigo billgates...
> 
> ...mas to precisando de uma ajudinha aki, preciso q a faixa de ips dos meus clientes passem pelo squid, é q to instalando o sarg para poder emitir relatorios, alguem sabe como repassar os ips dos clientes para o squid?
> 
> desde ja agradeço


Na regra de NAT (masquerade) do seu mikrotik, provavelmente vc nao ta especificando ali a Out. Interface.
Coloque nessa opção, a sua interface de saida para o seu link, feito isso, provavelmente o squid ira começar a receber requisições vindas de cada ip, e não somente do ip local do mikrotik.

----------


## JeffersonParre

nao deu certo nao, nao tenho q colocar uma rota no meu linux?

----------


## rpclanhouse

Só pra titulo de informação meu servidor estava deixando a net nos clientes lenta ! mas reinstalei e ficou ótimo agora ! usei o passo a passo da instalação do ubuntu, ( regras ) e instalei o debian ! ta rapidim mesmo !, ja até coloquei as propagandas de Orkut, Msn e Logo do google.

----------


## BillGates

Isso ai galera, saiu o T3... Vamo começa a trabalhar em cima dele agora...

Thunder 3 -> Forum ThunderCache - View topic - Thunder 3 - binÃ¡rios

----------


## jscpdr

so uma duvida, como redirecionar os arquivos do cache para um hd secundario?

----------


## BillGates

> so uma duvida, como redirecionar os arquivos do cache para um hd secundario?


Vou esperar o desenrolar do TC3... ai faço um tuto sobre esse assunto...

----------


## BillGates

Opa,O tópico virou artigo.

Obrigado Moderadores,Ficou muito bom a divisão por partes que vocês fizeram... :Ciao:

----------


## BillGates

Acho que ao editarem o tópico,retiraram uma parte da configuração no apache2.

ou...

Eu mesmo por descuido acabei esquecendo de postar... logo mais colocarei o que resta na PARTE 4!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

bill na verdade eu dividi seu artigo em varias partes de uma olhada

https://under-linux.org/f131705-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131706-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131707-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131708-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131709-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131710-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131712-thun...-por-billgates
https://under-linux.org/f131713-thun...-por-billgates

----------


## MarcusMaciel

acho que a parte que voce esta falando esta aqui

https://under-linux.org/f131706-thun...-por-billgates

----------


## BillGates

> acho que a parte que voce esta falando esta aqui
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f131706-thun...-por-billgates


Bingo! Valeu colega! Era isso mesmo... Tinha procurado,mas tinha deixado passar despercebido... :Ciao:

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Bom aproveitando pra terminar o tutorial acho que faltou falar do SARG que interpreta e gera relatorios do squid 
> pois como eu e muitos esta seguindo o belissimo tutorial do amigo bill gates fica aqui pra quem quiser gerar os relatorios do Squid assim como os do thunder que é gerado mediante IPproxy/thunder.conf e ver visualmente as economias dos arquivos então porque não ver as pagians gravadas pelo squid do mesmo geito IPproxy/squid-reports


 
Opa Arlin, então, fiz conforme colocou ai, descomentei as linhas e só aperece o que mostro na imagem, o que poderia ser ?
sabe ajudar ?, o Relatorio do thunder mostra normalmente só o sarg que não .

----------


## Arlin

> Opa Arlin, então, fiz conforme colocou ai, descomentei as linhas e só aperece o que mostro na imagem, o que poderia ser ?
> sabe ajudar ?, o Relatorio do thunder mostra normalmente só o sarg que não .


veja onde o sarg esta colocando os logos quando vc manda gerar ai muda no sarg.conf
o meu ta assim 

output_dir /var/www/squid-reports/Daily

procure essa linha ai no seu sarg.conf e veja se é esse o diretorio que esta sendo salvo quando vc da o comando sarg no terminal pra ele gerar o relatorio diario

----------


## rpclanhouse

> veja onde o sarg esta colocando os logos quando vc manda gerar ai muda no sarg.conf
> o meu ta assim 
> 
> output_dir /var/www/squid-reports/Daily
> 
> procure essa linha ai no seu sarg.conf e veja se é esse o diretorio que esta sendo salvo quando vc da o comando sarg no terminal pra ele gerar o relatorio diario


Ops achei, ou melhor vc achou !, estava num outro diretório, agora gerou, perfeito! só me explica uma coisa no resultado, mostra usuários/Bytes/Media 
aquiestá assim respectivamente 1/4.84/4.84, está certo ? me ajuda a interpretar este resultado por favor ?

vou postar a imagem  :Smile: 

A propósito, coloquei o Thunder/Squid pra rodar desde domingo. 

Att

Ricardo Sobrinho.


PS- Achei, fui clicando e acabei encontrando, mas como sei que vc iria responder, já fico agradecido !

----------


## BillGates

> Ops achei, ou melhor vc achou !, estava num outro diretório, agora gerou, perfeito! só me explica uma coisa no resultado, mostra usuários/Bytes/Media 
> aquiestá assim respectivamente 1/4.84/4.84, está certo ? me ajuda a interpretar este resultado por favor ?
> 
> vou postar a imagem 
> 
> A propósito, coloquei o Thunder/Squid pra rodar desde domingo. 
> 
> Att
> 
> ...


Ainda não estou trabalhando em cima de relatórios,mas veja o relatório do squid em seu proxy, e perceba o ip que ele esta mostrando... geralmente ele mostra sempre o mesmo ip,ou seja ,ele parece estar identificando apenas o mk como um unico cliente a solicitar dados ao proxy... Essa semana vou começar a trabalhar em cima do sarg... 

Atenção! Para que seja gerado relatório vc deve descomentar uma linha no _squid.conf_ ...

Caso esteja assim:

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
#_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log_

... deixe assim:

hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
*access_log /var/log/squid/access.log*


*Arlin, se você puder me dar uma mão na instalação do sarg,estou no msn agora...*

Assim eu crio um mini tuto de como configurar o sarg pra galera ai, vi muitos tendo problemas com isso...

t+

----------


## ceusbar

> amigo sim do mesmo geito ja tinha sido postada por nosso amigo bill a do msn e orkut ok são essas 
> 
> #Publicidade no MSN
> acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
> http_access deny ADSAdClient
> deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/ban_msn.gif ADSAdClient
> 
> #Publicidade no Orkut
> acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
> ...




tu já fez pra ficar aparecendo mais de uma imagem no msn?
será q imagem em flash funciona ou só em gif?

----------


## Demo Bill

Alguem está tendo problemas com as portas do msn?
Já testei sem firewall e nada, na verificação da erro nas portas principais, já tentei fazer um nat para elas e nada.

O orkut, gmail e hotmail não abrem nem com resa braba.

Já verifiquei que o problema é no redirecionamento no mk , pois no debian consigo abrir os sites usando usando o lynx.

Testei na v3.13 e 3.22, e ocorre o mesmo problema.

Se alguem tiver umas luz, favor me iluminar.

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Arlin

> tu já fez pra ficar aparecendo mais de uma imagem no msn?
> será q imagem em flash funciona ou só em gif?


 
a do msn faz uma gif animada que rola legal a minha ta assim gif animada ainda não tentei com flash

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Ainda não estou trabalhando em cima de relatórios,mas veja o relatório do squid em seu proxy, e perceba o ip que ele esta mostrando... geralmente ele mostra sempre o mesmo ip,ou seja ,ele parece estar identificando apenas o mk como um unico cliente a solicitar dados ao proxy... Essa semana vou começar a trabalhar em cima do sarg... 
> 
> Atenção! Para que seja gerado relatório vc deve descomentar uma linha no _squid.conf_ ...
> 
> Caso esteja assim:
> 
> hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
> #_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log_
> 
> ...


Bill para instalar o sarg, eu segui o topico do Arlin onde diz apr-get install sarg Leia-se apt-get install sarg ( claro que vc sabe isso né rsrsrsr ). seguindo o passo a passo do Arlin rodou .

Aqui :

apt-get install sarg

abra o sarg.conf que se encontra em /etc/squid/sarg.conf

e confirure desta forma 

# sarg.conf
#
# TAG: language 
# Available languages:
# Bulgarian_windows1251
# Catalan
# Czech
# Dutch
# English
# French
# German
# Greek
# Hungarian
# Indonesian
# Italian
# Japanese
# Latvian
# Polish
# Portuguese
# Romanian
# Russian_koi8
# Russian_UFT-8
# Russian_windows1251
# Serbian
# Slovak
# Spanish
# Turkish
#por padrão vem em ingles altere pra portuguese
*language Portuguese*
# TAG: access_log file
# Where is the access.log file
# sarg -l file
#
access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
# TAG: graphs yes|no
# Use graphics where is possible.
# graph_days_bytes_bar_color blue|green|yellow|orange|brown|red
#
#graphs yes
#graph_days_bytes_bar_color orange
# TAG: title
*# Especifique aqui o titulo da pagina que vc querira que apareça.*
*#*
*title "Nome do seu relatório "* 
# TAG: font_face
# Especify the font for html page.
#
font_face Tahoma,Verdana,Arial
# TAG: header_color
# Especify the header color
#
header_color darkblue
# TAG: header_bgcolor
# Especify the header bgcolor
#
header_bgcolor blanchedalmond
# TAG: font_size
# Especify the text font size
#
font_size 9px
# TAG: header_font_size
# Especify the header font size
#
#header_font_size 9px
# TAG: title_font_size
# Especify the title font size
#
#title_font_size 11px
# TAG: background_color
# TAG: background_color
# Html page background color
#
background_color white
# TAG: text_color
# Html page text color
#
text_color #000000
# TAG: text_bgcolor
# Html page text background color
#
text_bgcolor lavender
# TAG: title_color
# Html page title color
#
title_color green
# TAG: logo_image
# Html page logo.
#
#logo_image none
# TAG: logo_text
# Html page logo text.
#
#logo_text ""
# TAG: logo_text_color
# Html page logo texti color.
#
#logo_text_color #000000
# TAG: logo_image_size
# Html page logo image size. 
# width height
#
#image_size 80 45
# TAG: background_image
# Html page background image
#
#background_image none
# TAG: password
# User password file used by authentication
# If used here, reports will be generated only for that users.
#
#password none
# TAG: temporary_dir
# Temporary directory name for work files
# sarg -w dir
#
temporary_dir /tmp
# TAG: output_dir
# The reports will be saved in that directory
# sarg -o dir
#
#output_dir /var/www/html/squid-reports
output_dir /var/www/squid-reports
# TAG: output_email
# Email address to send the reports. If you use this tag, no html reports will be generated.
# sarg -e email
#
#output_email none
# TAG: resolve_ip yes/no
# Convert ip address to dns name
# sarg -n
resolve_ip 
# TAG: user_ip yes/no
# Use Ip Address instead userid in reports.
# sarg -p
user_ip no
# TAG: topuser_sort_field field normal/reverse
# Sort field for the Topuser Report.
# Allowed fields: USER CONNECT BYTES TIME
#
topuser_sort_field BYTES reverse
# TAG: user_sort_field field normal/reverse
# Sort field for the User Report.
# Allowed fields: SITE CONNECT BYTES TIME
#
user_sort_field BYTES reverse
# TAG: exclude_users file
# users within the file will be excluded from reports.
# you can use indexonly to have only index.html file.
#
exclude_users /etc/squid/sarg.users
# TAG: exclude_hosts file
# Hosts, domains or subnets will be excluded from reports.
#
# Eg.: 192.168.10.10 - exclude ip address only
# 192.168.10.0 - exclude full C class
# s1.acme.foo - exclude hostname only
# acme.foo - exclude full domain name
#
exclude_hosts /etc/squid/sarg.hosts
# TAG: useragent_log file
# useragent.log file patch to generate useragent report.
#
#useragent_log none
# TAG: date_format
# Date format in reports: e (European=dd/mm/yy), u (American=mm/dd/yy), w (Weekly=yy.ww)
# 
date_format u
# TAG: per_user_limit file MB
# Saves userid on file if download exceed n MB.
# This option allow you to disable user access if user exceed a download limit.
# 
#per_user_limit none
# TAG: lastlog n
# How many reports files must be keept in reports directory.
# The oldest report file will be automatically removed.
# 0 - no limit.
#
lastlog 0
# TAG: remove_temp_files yes
# Remove temporary files: geral, usuarios, top, periodo from root report directory.
#
remove_temp_files yes
# TAG: index yes|no|only
# Generate the main index.html.
# only - generate only the main index.html
#
index yes
# TAG: index_tree date|file
# How to generate the index.
#
index_tree file
# TAG: overwrite_report yes|no
# yes - if report date already exist then will be overwrited.
# no - if report date already exist then will be renamed to filename.n, filename.n+1
#
overwrite_report yes
# TAG: records_without_userid ignore|ip|everybody
# What can I do with records without user id (no authentication) in access.log file ?
#
# ignore - This record will be ignored.
# ip - Use ip address instead. (default)
# everybody - Use "everybody" instead.
#
records_without_userid ip
# TAG: use_comma no|yes
# Use comma instead point in reports.
# Eg.: use_comma yes => 23,450,110
# use_comma no => 23.450.110
#
use_comma yes
# TAG: mail_utility mail|mailx
# Mail command to use to send reports via SMTP
#
mail_utility mailx
# TAG: topsites_num n
# How many sites in topsites report.
#
topsites_num 100
# TAG: topsites_sort_order CONNECT|BYTES A|D
# Sort for topsites report, where A=Ascendent, D=Descendent
#
topsites_sort_order CONNECT D
# TAG: index_sort_order A/D
# Sort for index.html, where A=Ascendent, D=Descendent
#
index_sort_order D
# TAG: exclude_codes file
# Ignore records with these codes. Eg.: NONE/400
#
exclude_codes /etc/squid/sarg.exclude_codes
# TAG: replace_index string
# Replace "index.html" in the main index file with this string
# If null "index.html" is used 
#
#replace_index <?php echo str_replace(".", "_", $REMOTE_ADDR); echo ".html"; ?>
# TAG: max_elapsed milliseconds
# If elapsed time is recorded in log is greater than max_elapsed use 0 for elapsed time.
# Use 0 for no checking 
#
#max_elapsed 0
# 8 Hours
max_elapsed 28800000
# TAG: report_type type
# What kind of reports to generate.
# topusers - users, sites, times, bytes, connects, links to accessed sites, etc
# topsites - site, connect and bytes report
# sites_users - users and sites report
# users_sites - accessed sites by the user report
# date_time - bytes used per day and hour report
# denied - denied sites with full URL report
# auth_failures - autentication failures report
# site_user_time_date - sites, dates, times and bytes report
# downloads - downloads per user report
#
# Eg.: report_type topsites denied 
#
#report_type topusers topsites sites_users users_sites date_time denied auth_failures site_user_time_date downloads
report_type topusers topsites sites_users users_sites date_time denied auth_failures site_user_time_date downloads
# TAG: usertab filename
# You can change the "userid" or the "ip address" to be a real user name on the reports.
# Table syntax:
# userid name or ip address name
# Eg:
# SirIsaac Isaac Newton
# vinci Leonardo da Vinci
# 192.168.10.1 Karol Wojtyla
# 
# Each line must be terminated with '\n'
#
usertab /etc/squid/sarg.usertab
# TAG: long_url yes|no
# If yes, the full url is showed in report.
# If no, only the site will be showed
#
# YES option generate very big sort files and reports.
#
long_url no
# TAG: date_time_by bytes|elap
# Date/Time reports will use bytes or elapsed time?
#
date_time_by bytes
# TAG: charset name
# ISO 8859 is a full series of 10 standardized multilingual single-byte coded (8bit)
# graphic character sets for writing in alphabetic languages
# You can use the following charsets:
# Latin1 - West European
# Latin2 - East European 
# Latin3 - South European 
# Latin4 - North European 
# Cyrillic 
# Arabic 
# Greek 
# Hebrew 
# Latin5 - Turkish 
# Latin6
# Windows-1251
# Koi8-r
#
charset Latin1

Depois disso, localize essas duas linhas #access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
#access_log /var/log/squid/error.log no squid.conf e descomente.

Testei usando o comando squid -k reconfigure e não rolou, tive que reiniciar o Proxy, mas qdo voltou, é só acessar seu debian pelo terminal ou mesmo por ssh do seu Mk e digitar "sarg" vai gerar o relatório e depois vc digita no seu navegador IPdoseuproxy/squid-reports que vai gerar a tela. como abaixo :

Viu Arlin, aprendi rsrsrsr valeu amigos vcs estão me ajudando muito nessa minha caminhada ! as vezes leio meu primeiro tópico, e fico até com vergonha das baboseiras que eu perguntava rsrsrsrsr 

Fiquem com Deus !

Ricardo Sobrinho .

----------


## BillGates

Viu Arlin, aprendi rsrsrsr valeu amigos vcs estão me ajudando muito nessa minha caminhada ! as vezes leio meu primeiro tópico, e fico até com vergonha das baboseiras que eu perguntava rsrsrsrsr 

Fiquem com Deus !

Ricardo Sobrinho .[/QUOTE]

valeu brother... agora vou correr atras para deixar o relatorio rodando certinho,mastrando os ips do clientes...

valeu Arlin, valeu Ricardo...

----------


## ceusbar

> a do msn faz uma gif animada que rola legal a minha ta assim gif animada ainda não tentei com flash



blz....vou fazer um banner em flash e testar pra ver se funfa legal....
caso não, faço uma gif animada...posto se deu certo
vlw

----------


## ceusbar

> Viu Arlin, aprendi rsrsrsr valeu amigos vcs estão me ajudando muito nessa minha caminhada ! as vezes leio meu primeiro tópico, e fico até com vergonha das baboseiras que eu perguntava rsrsrsrsr 
> 
> Fiquem com Deus !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho .


valeu brother... agora vou correr atras para deixar o relatorio rodando certinho,mastrando os ips do clientes...

valeu Arlin, valeu Ricardo...[/QUOTE]



Bill, no seu tuto vc vai mostrar apenas a instalação/config do SARG ou vai aproveitar e integrar o WEBMIN por exemplo?
Ficaria mais bacana o tuto.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> blz....vou fazer um banner em flash e testar pra ver se funfa legal....
> caso não, faço uma gif animada...posto se deu certo
> vlw


Então ceusbar, Já fiz um banner do orkut em flash e ta rolando de boa, pro msn nao testei ainda, vas testo agora, já o do orkut fica show, da pra colocar até anuncios de comércios da região entrando aleatoriamente ...

----------


## ceusbar

> Então ceusbar, Já fiz um banner do orkut em flash e ta rolando de boa, pro msn nao testei ainda, vas testo agora, já o do orkut fica show, da pra colocar até anuncios de comércios da região entrando aleatoriamente ...



essa é a idéia ou melhor serviços agregados.
Pessoal após a colocação do thunder,venho tendo problemas de acesso a FTP.
Algum de vcs teve esse problema? como resolveu?

grato

----------


## rpclanhouse

> essa é a idéia ou melhor serviços agregados.
> Pessoal após a colocação do thunder,venho tendo problemas de acesso a FTP.
> Algum de vcs teve esse problema? como resolveu?
> 
> grato


 
Acabei de testar, basta apenas fazer um banner com 234x60 (Pixels), em flash, e salva-lo com o nome de */var/www/ban_msn.swf* rolou de boa, agora é só soltar a criatividade.

Aqui nao percebi o problema do ftp mas vou ver .

Bom dia e fiquem com Deus !

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## NetLagos

salve galera! Paz seja com todos
Primeiramente obrigado a todos pela contribuição na construção do tuto, está 100%

até agora estava usando o thunder só pra teste com alguns clientes, más vou colocar ele pra rodar pra geral, más estou com duas duvidas:

1º tem como eu copiar todos os arquivos ja cacheados, salvo no HD pro novo que vou instalar? (lembrando que uso o thunder com debian)

2º o servidor que estou montando aguenta uns 100 clientes simultaneos?
Placa Mãe GA EP43-DS3L
Processador Core 2 Quad Q9550-BOX
8 GB DDR2 800
HD IDE 80 Pro debian
HD SATA2 320 Pro thunder.

lembrando que todas as sugestões são bem vindas e vão ser avaliadas para possiveis alterações pois o numero de clientes vai aumentar pra cerca de 200 simultaneos.

desde já agradeço as respostas e aos demais.

----------


## ceusbar

> Acabei de testar, basta apenas fazer um banner com 234x60 (Pixels), em flash, e salva-lo com o nome de */var/www/ban_msn.swf* rolou de boa, agora é só soltar a criatividade.
> 
> Aqui nao percebi o problema do ftp mas vou ver .
> 
> Bom dia e fiquem com Deus !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.



testei tb e já ia postar assim q vc colocou....
funcionou blz.....ficou legal...
agora só esse probleminha de FTP e o direcionamento para página de bloqueio não consegui realizar, mas se digito o endereço direto no browser vai sem problemas.
usei essas regras:

/ip firewall filter

add action=accept chain=forward comment="Bloqueio de usuarios por falta de pagamento.Suspensao" disabled=no dst-port=81 protocol=tcp src-address-list=\
Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
add action=accept chain=forward comment="" disabled=no dst-port=53 protocol=udp src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
add action=drop chain=forward comment="" disabled=no src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao

/ip firewall nat

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="Redirecionamento para pagina de aviso" disabled=no src-address=192.160.1.0/24
add action=same chain=dstnat comment="Controle de clientes por falta de pagamento.Debito 15 dias de atraso" disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp \
same-not-by-dst=no src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito to-addresses=192.168.100.2 to-ports=81

*- Onde esta em verde:*
Faixa de ip da sua rede

*- Onde esta em vermelho:*
Ip da maquina onde esta hospedada a página (_Nesse caso,em nosso proxy_)

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> instala o SARG que ele gera os relatorios do Squid
> as regras do cache full pra versão 2xxxx uso essas
> 
> / ip firewall mangle 
> add chain=output protocol=tcp src-port=3128 content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection \
> new-connection-mark=conn_squid-up passthrough=yes comment="CACHE FULL" disabled=no 
> add chain=output connection-mark=conn_squid-up action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up \
> passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
> add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_squid-down \
> ...


 
Arlin, fiz conforme acima para que o mk ficasse com o cache full apenas do squid. Mas parece que não ta rolando. Fiz testes com velocidade de 120 k e parece que mesmo o site estanco em cache vai para o cliente na velocidade de 128k. Até todos os contadores mesmo do queue tree e do firewall Mangle estão zerados. Será que esqueci de algo ou tem algo errado neste script? 

Lembrando que não fiz nenhuma alteração. Tinha que ter feito alguma?

----------


## Arlin

> /ip firewall filter
> add action=accept chain=forward comment="Bloqueio de usuarios por falta de pagamento.Suspensao" disabled=no dst-port=81 protocol=tcp src-address-list=\
> Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
> add action=accept chain=forward comment="" disabled=no dst-port=53 protocol=udp src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
> add action=drop chain=forward comment="" disabled=no src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="Redirecionamento para pagina de aviso" disabled=no src-address=192.160.1.0/24
> add action=same chain=dstnat comment="Controle de clientes por falta de pagamento.Debito 15 dias de atraso" disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp \
> same-not-by-dst=no src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito to-addresses=192.168.100.2 to-ports=81
> ...


as regras do filter rules vc adicona elas e podem ficar na ultima linha mesmo mais as duas regras do nat tem que ficar logo abaixo da nat dos clientes ou seja em primeiro lugar a nat dos clientes ai em segundo a redirecionamento pra pagina de aviso e a terceira a controle de falta de pagamento debito 15 dias e depois as demais regras por ultimo redirecionamento pro proxy ai depois em address list coloque em NOME bloqueio-debito e o ip do camarada a ser bloqueado e em coment o nome do danado e pronto vai funcionar de certeza ok.

----------


## Arlin

> Arlin, fiz conforme acima para que o mk ficasse com o cache full apenas do squid. Mas parece que não ta rolando. Fiz testes com velocidade de 120 k e parece que mesmo o site estanco em cache vai para o cliente na velocidade de 128k. Até todos os contadores mesmo do queue tree e do firewall Mangle estão zerados. Será que esqueci de algo ou tem algo errado neste script? 
> 
> Lembrando que não fiz nenhuma alteração. Tinha que ter feito alguma?


amigo as regras estão corretas e deve aver trafego de dados no queue tree sim se não ta tendo deve ter algo errado vc usando a versão 2 XX deve ter o web proxy configurado as regras de redirecionamento pro proxy interno tudo funcionando pro cache full funcionar.

configurando web proxy
Primeiro vamos em ip -> web-proxy e clique no botão Settings.
Em PORT Escolha a porta do seu web-proxy, no meu caso escolhi a porta padrão do proxy 3128;

Marque a opção TRANSPARENT PROXY. Lembre de deixar desmarcada esta opção "Transparent Proxy" nos perfil do hotsport (ip -> hotspot -> user - > Botão Profiles);

Em CACHE ADMINISTRATOR, deixe padrão: "webmaster";

Em MAXIMUM OBJECT SIZE, deixei "65536 kiB" que é 64M para o tamanho máximo para arquivos que devem ser armazenados, acima disso não gravo.

Em CACHE DRIVE, deixe "system", dessa forma o HD será o mesmo HD que o Mikrotik estar instalado. No caso da imgem, tenho um HD de 40Gb extra como escravo onde utilizo a opção "secondary-master" que é meu segundo HD.

Em MAXIMUM CACHE SIZE, defini o tamanho máximo do meu HD de 40GB para "33712000 KiB", no seu caso pode ser diferente de acordo com seu HD, sempre informe o tamanho em KiloBytes.

Em MAXIMUM RAM, defini o tamanho máximo da minha mémória RAM em "458752 KiB" porque tenho 512Mb de ram, mas deixei apenas 448MB para cache, porque deixei 64M para o Mikrotik.

O web-proxy estar configurado, agora clique no botão ENABLE para dar início ao web-proxy.

Agora vamos definir o que não pode ser gravado no web-proxy:

/ip web-proxy cache
add url=":cgi-bin \\\?" action=deny comment="sem cache" disabled=no
add url="https://" action=deny comment="sem cache" disabled=no

As duas regras são páginas dinâmicas e páginas de autenticação como as que os bancos usam, estas não devem ser gravadas no web-proxy e para isso estaremos definidos elas como deny (negadas).

Vamos definir quem tem o acesso ao web-proxy:

/ ip web-proxy access 
add src-address=192.168.20.0/24 action=allow comment="" disabled=no 
add action=deny comment="" disabled=no

Na regra acima, a primeira definir que minha rede de clientes 192.168.20.0/24 terá acesso ao web-proxy, e na segunda falo ao mikrotik que fora estas nenhuma mais.

Agora vamos configurar o mikrotik para conversar antes com o proxy, vamos criar a regra para redirecionar as requisições primeiro para o proxy, para isso:

A regra baixo criará um redirecionamento da porta 80 para a porta do web-proxy 3128 em ip -> firewall -> nat:

/ ip firewall nat
add chain=dstnat in-interface=CLIENTES src-address=192.168.20.0/24 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect \
to-ports=3128 comment="REDIRECIONAR PROXY" disabled=no

Em IN-INTERFACE, definimos a interface dos clientes, no caso a minha tem o nome CLIENTES, onde pode ser o nome da sua INTERFACE onde fica os seus clientes.

Em SRC-ADDRESS, definir a rede dos CLIENTES, altere de acordo com sua rede.

_Obs.: Se tiver mais de uma interface, crie uma regra para cada._


Uma regra importante é o bloqueio do proxy externo:

/ ip firewall filter 
add chain=input in-interface=LINK1 protocol=tcp dst-port=3128 action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DO PROXY EXTERNO"\

Em IN-INTERFACE, defina sua interface com a internet, ou seja, seu link de internet.


faça assim depois como falei no outro post o CACHE FULL OK que vai da certo se vc ta usando o proxy externo em web proxy em parent proxy coloque o IP do seu proxy externo e em Parent proxy Port a porta que seu proxy trabalha ex. 3128

----------


## ceusbar

> as regras do filter rules vc adicona elas e podem ficar na ultima linha mesmo mais as duas regras do nat tem que ficar logo abaixo da nat dos clientes ou seja em primeiro lugar a nat dos clientes ai em segundo a redirecionamento pra pagina de aviso e a terceira a controle de falta de pagamento debito 15 dias e depois as demais regras por ultimo redirecionamento pro proxy ai depois em address list coloque em NOME bloqueio-debito e o ip do camarada a ser bloqueado e em coment o nome do danado e pronto vai funcionar de certeza ok.



ahhh tá....agora realmente funfou blz.....
mas nobre Arli, essa regra não bloqueia msn e p2p, apenas os browsers não é?

----------


## Arlin

> ahhh tá....agora realmente funfou blz.....
> mas nobre Arli, essa regra não bloqueia msn e p2p, apenas os browsers não é?


sim mais se ele sair e tentar entrar novamnete no msn tambem não vai entrar mais o mesmo vale pro p2p se ele desconectar não reconecta mais

----------


## BillGates

> as regras do filter rules vc adicona elas e podem ficar na ultima linha mesmo mais as duas regras do nat tem que ficar logo abaixo da nat dos clientes ou seja em primeiro lugar a nat dos clientes ai em segundo a redirecionamento pra pagina de aviso e a terceira a controle de falta de pagamento debito 15 dias e depois as demais regras por ultimo redirecionamento pro proxy ai depois em address list coloque em NOME bloqueio-debito e o ip do camarada a ser bloqueado e em coment o nome do danado e pronto vai funcionar de certeza ok.


Ta certinho....

Só um detalhe,cheguei usar o proxy externo e versão 2.9.27... O meu webproxy ficava disabled... Não tinha mas nenhuma função...

Sobre o p2p e msn, eles caem depois de alguns segundos ao bloqueio... Cuidado! Certifique que selecionou a opção correta do address-lists,assim ele bloqueia geral o cliente...

Usando estas regras vc pode criar varias formas de bloqueio...
Ex:

vc cria para bloqueio,para aviso,para manutenção...

É só repetir a regra no filter rules e na nat, seguindo as portas do proxy...

----------


## BillGates

E ai Arlin... Coloquei o PCC trabalhando com os modens em modo bridge... Por hora coloquei apenas 3 modens pra testar,mas parece que rodou 100% ,assim como no modo router.Pode ter cido até coincidencia,mas olha como esta dividido o trafego... Usei em modo Router durante 4 dias,e não ficou tão dividido assim rs....

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/8977/imagemxv.jpg

Ja to trabalhando pra usar PCC + Rotas estaticas... Logo logo coloco alguma coisa aqui.. vlws

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Arlin, esse cache full só funfa quando se faz cache na mesma maquina do mk? Pois uso o seguinte cenario como o amigo bill disse o meu web proxy não tem mais serventia não trabalho em Parent , trabalho com proxy em Paralelo. Trabalho com Hotspot , com web prox desativado e desviando o trafego para uma maquina com Debian + Thunder diretamente do hotspot setando o ip do debian no hotspot > server > profile.

Será que tem alguma forma para esse cenario com o cache em maquina separada no 2.9.27 fazendo cache full dos arquivos do squid?

----------


## BillGates

> Arlin, esse cache full só funfa quando se faz cache na mesma maquina do mk? Pois uso o seguinte cenario como o amigo bill disse o meu web proxy não tem mais serventia não trabalho em Parent , trabalho com proxy em Paralelo. Trabalho com Hotspot , com web prox desativado e desviando o trafego para uma maquina com Debian + Thunder diretamente do hotspot setando o ip do debian no hotspot > server > profile.
> 
> Será que tem alguma forma para esse cenario com o cache em maquina separada no 2.9.27 fazendo cache full dos arquivos do squid?


Amigo, vc quer squid fazendo cache em uma maquina e o thunder cacheando em outra?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Amigo, vc quer squid fazendo cache em uma maquina e o thunder cacheando em outra?


Não, gostaria de fazer cache full apenas para o cache do squid e não do thunder, assim como vc faz só que uso a versão 2.XX e gostaria de uma ajuda.

----------


## Arlin

> Não, gostaria de fazer cache full apenas para o cache do squid e não do thunder, assim como vc faz só que uso a versão 2.XX e gostaria de uma ajuda.


eu so consegui fazendo com web proxy ativo no MK 2.xx.xx ai em parent proxy coloco o ip do proxy paralelo e em parent proxy prt a porta que o proxy paralelo esta trabalhando pode ser a mesma do web proxy não tem problemas 3128 ai tudo que vem pro web proxy ele redireciona pro proxy externo tenta ai pra vc ver que da certo

----------


## ceusbar

Arlin, instalar antivírus no proxy é fundamental ou não precisa?
caso precise, tem algum tuto pra isso?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> eu so consegui fazendo com web proxy ativo no MK 2.xx.xx ai em parent proxy coloco o ip do proxy paralelo e em parent proxy prt a porta que o proxy paralelo esta trabalhando pode ser a mesma do web proxy não tem problemas 3128 ai tudo que vem pro web proxy ele redireciona pro proxy externo tenta ai pra vc ver que da certo


Voce deixa fazendo cache na maquina do mk e na outra maquina ou coloca o Maximum cache size em none?

----------


## BillGates

> Não, gostaria de fazer cache full apenas para o cache do squid e não do thunder, assim como vc faz só que uso a versão 2.XX e gostaria de uma ajuda.


Cara,aqui deixo marcado tudo no mangle,ai no queue tree a regra de mandar a full eu deixei desabilitada,assim vai do proxy(thunder) para o cliente na velocidade contratada... aqui como vendo planos de 400kbps até 1MB,fika muito bom para ver videos por exemplo,mesmo na velocidade contratada... Essa história de liberar 3MB de full é meio furada,pois um video do thunder por exemplo,um video do Xvideos,nossa, tem vídeos de 200MB ou mais,imagina um cliente sugando esse video do proxy a uns 2,3MB... Vai dar um gargalo no seu Cartão.... Resumindo, Proxy é bom? Com certeza,mas nao precisa mandar nada a full nao... Ja os arquivos do squid,eu sempre digo... cacheie apenas arquivos pequenos.. 2,3mb ..e deixe a full (uns 3MB) tanto de up,quanto down....

----------


## NETFACIL

GENTE POR FAVOR, ME AJUDEM, SEGUI O TUTO CERTINHO E NAO FUNFA DE GEITO NENHUM...
MEU SENARIO

SERVIDOR MIKROTIK 2.9.27 COM 3 PLACAS DE REDE SENDO

189.XXX.XXX.XXX MEU LINK CTBC 10 MB
175.25.0.1/30 MEU PROXY SEGUIDO A RISCA IGUAL NO TUDO COMUNICANDO COM MK E TUDO
10.10.0.1/16 CLIENTES.. MAIS OU MENOS UNS 500 CLIENTES MAS COM PLANOS QUE VARIA DE 128K E 256K

COLOQUEI AS REGRAS NO FIREWALL E NAO ABRE PAGINA, MSN LOGA MAIS NAO NAVEGA...
DENTRO DO MEU PROXY EU MANDO PINGAR O MK PINGA BLZ, MANDO PINGAR PRA FORA TIPO SITE UOL E PINGA BLZ.... ENTAO APARENTEMENTE ESTA TUDO SERTO... MAS NAO FUNFA ..
SERA QUE HE MEU MK QUE E UMA VERSAO CRACKEADA....
POR FAVOR ME DEEM UMA LUZ...

GRATO NETFACIL....

----------


## ceusbar

Pessoal, depois da instalação do Thunder não consigo redirecionamento pra ter acesso a nenhum FTP, nada de acesso a transmissão do receitanet, baixaki, etc...

Alguém já teve esse problema?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> GENTE POR FAVOR, ME AJUDEM, SEGUI O TUTO CERTINHO E NAO FUNFA DE GEITO NENHUM...
> MEU SENARIO
> 
> SERVIDOR MIKROTIK 2.9.27 COM 3 PLACAS DE REDE SENDO
> 
> 189.XXX.XXX.XXX MEU LINK CTBC 10 MB
> 175.25.0.1/30 MEU PROXY SEGUIDO A RISCA IGUAL NO TUDO COMUNICANDO COM MK E TUDO
> 10.10.0.1/16 CLIENTES.. MAIS OU MENOS UNS 500 CLIENTES MAS COM PLANOS QUE VARIA DE 128K E 256K
> 
> ...


Quanto a versão crack, não é, olha os redirecionamentos .

----------


## geba3uer

> Quanto a versão crack, não é, olha os redirecionamentos .



Estou tendo este mesmo problema o amigo o ping para qualquer pagina do squid ou de uma maquina ligada ao mikrotik funciona que uma beleza o msn funciona mas a navegação fica a zero parece que ta entupido o canal rsrsrsrs sei la algo que realmente foge do meu pouco conhecimento, agradeço se alguem puder dar uma luz uso a versão 3.28, segue um anexo com as configurações basicas mikrotik e do squid e thunder.conf

----------


## BillGates

> Estou tendo este mesmo problema o amigo o ping para qualquer pagina do squid ou de uma maquina ligada ao mikrotik funciona que uma beleza o msn funciona mas a navegação fica a zero parece que ta entupido o canal rsrsrsrs sei la algo que realmente foge do meu pouco conhecimento, agradeço se alguem puder dar uma luz uso a versão 3.28, segue um anexo com as configurações basicas mikrotik e do squid e thunder.conf


Colega, quando se usa hotspot, "_creio_" que tenha que fazer alguma adaptação nas regras... 
Fico lhe devendo a ajuda...pois hotspot não sei nem como se instala!

Aproveito para pedir que se caso algum colega usa hotspot e esta com o thunder rodando,diga se fez seguindo as regras postadas no tópico, e se quando usa hotspot ha alguma necessidade de regras ou adaptações extras...

----------


## Arlin

> Colega, quando se usa hotspot, "_creio_" que tenha que fazer alguma adaptação nas regras... 
> Fico lhe devendo a ajuda...pois hotspot não sei nem como se instala!
> 
> Aproveito para pedir que se caso algum colega usa hotspot e esta com o thunder rodando,diga se fez seguindo as regras postadas no tópico, e se quando usa hotspot ha alguma necessidade de regras ou adaptações extras...


tambem não entendo muito bem e nem uso hotspot heheh mais o material eu tenho aki segue anexo pra quem quiser experimentar com paginas de aviso redirecionamento pro proxy tudo certinho ok galera

----------


## geba3uer

> Colega, quando se usa hotspot, "_creio_" que tenha que fazer alguma adaptação nas regras... 
> Fico lhe devendo a ajuda...pois hotspot não sei nem como se instala!
> 
> Aproveito para pedir que se caso algum colega usa hotspot e esta com o thunder rodando,diga se fez seguindo as regras postadas no tópico, e se quando usa hotspot ha alguma necessidade de regras ou adaptações extras...


Amigo o hotspot foi uma outra tentativa porque mesmo sem hotspot apenas com um servdidor dhcp ativado nesse server de teste o problema é exatamente o mesmo

----------


## geba3uer

> GENTE POR FAVOR, ME AJUDEM, SEGUI O TUTO CERTINHO E NAO FUNFA DE GEITO NENHUM...
> MEU SENARIO
> 
> SERVIDOR MIKROTIK 2.9.27 COM 3 PLACAS DE REDE SENDO
> 
> 189.XXX.XXX.XXX MEU LINK CTBC 10 MB
> 175.25.0.1/30 MEU PROXY SEGUIDO A RISCA IGUAL NO TUDO COMUNICANDO COM MK E TUDO
> 10.10.0.1/16 CLIENTES.. MAIS OU MENOS UNS 500 CLIENTES MAS COM PLANOS QUE VARIA DE 128K E 256K
> 
> ...



Conseguiu a solução estou com o mesmo problema e nada de funciona

----------


## geba3uer

> tambem não entendo muito bem e nem uso hotspot heheh mais o material eu tenho aki segue anexo pra quem quiser experimentar com paginas de aviso redirecionamento pro proxy tudo certinho ok galera



O problema é que mesmo nao usando hotspot acontece o mesmo erro ele somente navega se desativer a regra de firewall do redirecionamento

----------


## Demo Bill

Deu trabalho mais rodou aqui o hotspot em paralelo com o thunder nas v3.13 e 3.22, em breve posto um tutor.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Amigo o hotspot foi uma outra tentativa porque mesmo sem hotspot apenas com um servdidor dhcp ativado nesse server de teste o problema é exatamente o mesmo


Aqui segui o topico de instalação do Thunder pelo Ubuntu, porém, tive que fazer umas adaptações, como utilizo hotspot, tive que adaptra mais um pouco rsrsrsr la vai :

Mangle 

Código:
/ ip firewall mangle add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection \ new-connection-mark=forward-hits passthrough=yes comment="Cache \ Full" disabled=no add chain=forward connection-mark=forward-hits action=mark-packet \ new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="!THUNDER: THUNDER" \ action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=thunder-connection \ passthrough=yes comment="Thunder Cache Full" disabled=no add chain=forward protocol=tcp connection-mark=thunder-connection \ action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=thunder-packs passthrough=yes \ comment="" disabled=no add chain=forward dst-address=192.168.10.250 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 \ action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=thunder-connection \ passthrough=yes comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=yes
NAT

Código:
/ ip firewall nat add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.10.0/24 action=masquerade \ comment="masquerade hotspot network" disabled=no add chain=dstnat dst-address-list="Sem proxy" action=accept comment="Teste \ Aceitar Proxy" disabled=no add chain=dstnat src-address=192.168.0.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.10.250 \ protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 \ to-ports=3128 comment="Teste Redirecionamento Thunder" disabled=no add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.0.0/24 action=masquerade comment="" \ disabled=no add chain=srcnat src-address=192.168.0.0/24 action=masquerade \ comment="masquerade hotspot network" disabled=no
Filter

Código:
/ ip firewall filter add chain=forward src-address=192.168.10.0/24 action=accept comment="Thunder \ " disabled=no
Obs - Coloque esta regra acima das demais 

Crie uma Queue Com o nome Thunder ( ou algo que te faça lembrar rsrsrs ) em target address
coloque o Ip do seu Proxy. eu no meu caso deixo Ilimitado .

Lembre-se Os ips que coloquei são da minha faixa de rede, altere de acordo com suas necessidades.

Aqui estou usando uma Bridge e tudo passa por ela .

Já para Hotspot va em Ip=>Hotspot=>Server=>Profiles escolha seu Hostpot em HTTP Proxy, coloque o Ip do seu Debian e em Port coloque 3128 ( se vc seguiu o tuto de instalação do Ubuntu do Bil Gates ) vai funcioar certim ...


Bom Domingo a todos .

----------


## geba3uer

> Aqui segui o topico de instalação do Thunder pelo Ubuntu, porém, tive que fazer umas adaptações, como utilizo hotspot, tive que adaptra mais um pouco rsrsrsr la vai :
> 
> Mangle 
> 
> Código:
> / ip firewall mangle add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="X-Cache: HIT" action=mark-connection \ new-connection-mark=forward-hits passthrough=yes comment="Cache \ Full" disabled=no add chain=forward connection-mark=forward-hits action=mark-packet \ new-packet-mark=cache-hits passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no add chain=forward protocol=tcp content="!THUNDER: THUNDER" \ action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=thunder-connection \ passthrough=yes comment="Thunder Cache Full" disabled=no add chain=forward protocol=tcp connection-mark=thunder-connection \ action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=thunder-packs passthrough=yes \ comment="" disabled=no add chain=forward dst-address=192.168.10.250 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 \ action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=thunder-connection \ passthrough=yes comment="Thunder - Cache Full" disabled=yes
> NAT
> 
> Código:
> ...



Amigo agradeço as regras mas creio que meu problema seja no servidor proxy porque o sintoma é exatamente o mesmo adicionando suas regras e como eu citei antes independente se usar o hotspot ou somente uma configuração basica o sintoma é o mesmo, da uma impressão que ha navegação mas demora cerca de um minuto e depois da um erro de referencia ao cache, mas nao sei o que é inclusive copiei exatamente como esta o arquivo na pagina postado pelo Bill e nada.

o que acho muito engraçado é que os pings funcionam perfeitamente para qualquer site tanto do cache como do mikrotik é como se tivesse alguma regra impedindo a navegação no squid

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Amigo agradeço as regras mas creio que meu problema seja no servidor proxy porque o sintoma é exatamente o mesmo adicionando suas regras e como eu citei antes independente se usar o hotspot ou somente uma configuração basica o sintoma é o mesmo, da uma impressão que ha navegação mas demora cerca de um minuto e depois da um erro de referencia ao cache, mas nao sei o que é inclusive copiei exatamente como esta o arquivo na pagina postado pelo Bill e nada.
> 
> o que acho muito engraçado é que os pings funcionam perfeitamente para qualquer site tanto do cache como do mikrotik é como se tivesse alguma regra impedindo a navegação no squid


 
Muito estranho mesmo pois estava com o mesmo problema e resolvi fazendo estas adaptações, mas beleza se conseguir, avisa aqui como fez bele? afinal pode ser o problema de muitos !

----------


## BillGates

> Deu trabalho mais rodou aqui o hotspot em paralelo com o thunder nas v3.13 e 3.22, em breve posto um tutor.


Vlw colega,creio que a unica adaptação para a perfeita integração do Proxy-Thunder + MK,deve ser feita no proprio MK msm...

Quando puder,coloque alguma coisa...Ai posso ver certinho e adaptar como mais uma parte do tuto!

Vlw...

----------


## BillGates

> Amigo agradeço as regras mas creio que meu problema seja no servidor proxy porque o sintoma é exatamente o mesmo adicionando suas regras e como eu citei antes independente se usar o hotspot ou somente uma configuração basica o sintoma é o mesmo, da uma impressão que ha navegação mas demora cerca de um minuto e depois da um erro de referencia ao cache, mas nao sei o que é inclusive copiei exatamente como esta o arquivo na pagina postado pelo Bill e nada.
> 
> o que acho muito engraçado é que os pings funcionam perfeitamente para qualquer site tanto do cache como do mikrotik é como se tivesse alguma regra impedindo a navegação no squid


 Vamos la... vamos rever alguns detalhes:

- Vc esta usando regras de conexões simultâneas?
- Como esta seu firewall? Cheio de varias regras,?
- Esta usando LoadBalance? Caso SIM,esta fazendo-o no mesmo MK onde entra o Proxy?
- Que mascara esta usando no proxy e no mk? Caso use mascara /24 na faixa de rede de seus clientes,então use mascara /30 para conectar o Proxy ao MK.
- A regra de redirecionamento para o proxy esta por ultima no NAT?
- Setou corretamente as portas tanto no proxy,como no MK?

Após rever algumas das dicas acima,caso ainda encontre problemas,post aqui como esta seu:

/ip address
/ip firewall rules
/ip firewall nat
/ip firewall mangle

t+

----------


## BillGates

Iniciei um tutorial básico de como usar mais de um HD no proxy,caso alguém tenha alguma dúvida,pode estar acompanhando o tópico...

O modo é bastante simples,mas eficaz...

1 HD para o Sistema
1 HD para o SquidCache
1 HD para o ThunderCache

*Segue o Link:* *Clique aqui!*

----------


## rpclanhouse

Bill deixa eu fazer uma pergunta, percebi que o pessoal cobra uma instalação no 2.x.xx posso colocar aqui a sequencia que fiz ? ou é complicado postar algo sobre esta versão ?

----------


## BillGates

> Bill deixa eu fazer uma pergunta, percebi que o pessoal cobra uma instalação no 2.x.xx posso colocar aqui a sequencia que fiz ? ou é complicado postar algo sobre esta versão ?


Opa! 
A versão 2.x é uma versão válida...embora existam varias versões 2.x "crackeadas",não podemos deixar de comentar sobre ela.Pois não é pq o individuo usa versão 2.x que iremos imaginar que a mesma seja "Pirata".
Se vc usa a versão 2.x,crie um tópico apenas colocando o modo que vc usou para que a mesma funcione com exito junto ao proxy + thunder... Poste aqui neste mesmo tópico o Link do novo tópico que vc criou/criara,ai os colegas que acompanham este tópico,poderão seguir o seu tópico e se beneficiar da sua dica...

Obs: Neste novo tópico,coloque o tipow de cenário que vc utiliza,tais como:
- Versão
- Modo de autenticação
- Etc...

t+

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Se vc esta tendo problemas com todos os sites de bancos,então tem algo errado/anormal em seu firewall... Caso seja um site de banco em especifico apenas redirecione os ips ou range desse site para que não passem pelo redirecionamento.
> 
> Regra para sites em especifico:
> 
> */ip firewall nat*
> add action=*accept* chain=*dstna*t comment="" disabled=no dst-address=*000.000.000.000* ou* Range*
> 
> *"Coloque a regra acima do redirecionamento para o proxy"*


Bill Tenho problemas aqui com sites como www.todaoferta.com.br eu utilizo muito mas agora esta mostrando "MIKROTIK HHTP PROXY " "BAD GATEWAY"

sabe me dizer o que faço pra resolver ?

----------


## BillGates

> Bill Tenho problemas aqui com sites como www.todaoferta.com.br eu utilizo muito mas agora esta mostrando "MIKROTIK HHTP PROXY " "BAD GATEWAY"
> 
> sabe me dizer o que faço pra resolver ?


Deixe ele passando fora do proxy.. akee estou trabalhando com loadbalance em pcc,acabei de acessar esse site que vc mencionou esta ok....

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Deixe ele passando fora do proxy.. akee estou trabalhando com loadbalance em pcc,acabei de acessar esse site que vc mencionou esta ok....


Coloquei assim :



```
[B]/ip firewall nat
[/B]add action=[B]accept[/B] chain=[B]dstna[/B]t comment="" disabled=no dst-address=[B]000.000.000.000 [/B]ou[B] Range[/B]
```

 
Seria isso ?

----------


## NETFACIL

OPA, CONSEGUI FAZER RODAR COLOCANDO O WEB PROXY DO PROPRIO MK REDIRECIONANDO PRO NOSSO PROXY PARALELO, COLOCANDO O IP DO NOSSO PROXY EM PARENT PROXY E A PORTA EM PARENT PROXY PORTA, NO THUNDER NAO PRECISA MUDAR NADA QUE RODOU FILE, COMO MINHA VERSAO E A 2.9.27 CRACK NAO POSSO ESPERAR MUITO, GEROU UM PROCESSAMENTO MUITO ALTO DO MEU MIKROTIK, JA ESTOU DOIDO PRA ATUALIZAR O MK PRA UMA VERSAO MAIS NOVA E PAGA, AXU QUE COM A REGRA NO NAT SEM PASSAR PELO WEB PROXY DO MK NAO DEVE GERAR UM PROCESSAMENTO MUITO ALTO.. NO MAIS E ISSO HOJE MEU PRIMEIRO DIA DE PROXY E VOU TENTAR POSTA A TABELA DA ECONOMIA PRA VCS VEREM.... BILL ... BRIGADAO... E ABRAÇAO A TODOS DO FORUN.....

NETFACIL

----------


## BillGates

> OPA, CONSEGUI FAZER RODAR COLOCANDO O WEB PROXY DO PROPRIO MK REDIRECIONANDO PRO NOSSO PROXY PARALELO, COLOCANDO O IP DO NOSSO PROXY EM PARENT PROXY E A PORTA EM PARENT PROXY PORTA, NO THUNDER NAO PRECISA MUDAR NADA QUE RODOU FILE, COMO MINHA VERSAO E A 2.9.27 CRACK NAO POSSO ESPERAR MUITO, GEROU UM PROCESSAMENTO MUITO ALTO DO MEU MIKROTIK, JA ESTOU DOIDO PRA ATUALIZAR O MK PRA UMA VERSAO MAIS NOVA E PAGA, AXU QUE COM A REGRA NO NAT SEM PASSAR PELO WEB PROXY DO MK NAO DEVE GERAR UM PROCESSAMENTO MUITO ALTO.. NO MAIS E ISSO HOJE MEU PRIMEIRO DIA DE PROXY E VOU TENTAR POSTA A TABELA DA ECONOMIA PRA VCS VEREM.... BILL ... BRIGADAO... E ABRAÇAO A TODOS DO FORUN.....
> 
> NETFACIL


Atenção.. O AVG,AVAST e NOD32 parece não estar reenviando a atualização..

Pelo menos comigo esta assim ja ha algum tempo... Aqui deixo os 3 plugins desativado!

----------


## NETFACIL

BILL, BOA TARDE!!!

AKI PARECE QUE SO O NOD32 NAO ESTA FAZENDO CACHE, MAS MESMO ASSIM COMO FAÇO PRA DESABILITAR UM PLUGIN PRA NAO FAZER MAIS CACHE TIPO O AVG, NOD32 E AVAST....

DESDE JA AGRADEÇO E MAIS UMA VEZ PARABENS PELO FORUN

NETFACIL

----------


## ivanssjr

ta show o topico mais tenho uma pergunta de leigo deculpa mais preciso saber :


tem como por ele junto com mk e como faz isso 


desde ja agradeço sou novato no mk ty

----------


## ceusbar

> Atenção.. O AVG,AVAST e NOD32 parece não estar reenviando a atualização..
> 
> Pelo menos comigo esta assim ja ha algum tempo... Aqui deixo os 3 plugins desativado!




Aqui os meus plugins tão funfando direitinho. O único problema q venho tendo é lentidão após 10 dias de uso com o cache, mas após reiniciar volta ao normal e tá dando uns erros pra carregar algumas páginas e tem q mandar atualizar toda hora.....oq será?

----------


## BillGates

> Aqui os meus plugins tão funfando direitinho. O único problema q venho tendo é lentidão após 10 dias de uso com o cache, mas após reiniciar volta ao normal e tá dando uns erros pra carregar algumas páginas e tem q mandar atualizar toda hora.....oq será?


Cachear,até cacheia,mas vc experimentou usar o AVG ou AVAST e mandar atualizar?

Aqui pelo menos não rolou,ai desabilitei...no inicio estava ok,so que depois de um tempo tanto AVAST como AVG nçao atualizavam mais....

Sobre lentidão,para uma rede de uns 200 clientes,uma maquina de 8GB de RAM, processador DualCore Pentium ou Melhor ja aguenta o tranco tranquilo.Logicamente cada caso é um caso e cada rede é uma rede rs! Se logo que vc reinicia o proxy ele volta melhor,então ta com cara de memoria isso ai... Pode ser Swap... Se o Swap ficar alto pode ocorrer isso ai mesmo... Poste mais detalhes...

Dei inicio a um tutorial de instalação e configuração do ThunderCache3... Amanha posto o link aqui.. t+

----------


## BillGates

ThunderCache3

Para quem estiver interessado em migrar para a versão 3 do thundercache,abaixo segue o link:

https://under-linux.org/f132125-thundercache3-desde-instalacao-ate-configuracao-final-por-billgates

*"Lembrando que os créditos do tuto são dos colegas do forum thundercache.org e under-linux.org"*

*Eu apenas estou trazendo para o forum do under-linux.org,tendo em vista que muitos colegas daqui não frequentam o forum do thundercache.org...*

----------


## NetLagos

> Cachear,até cacheia,mas vc experimentou usar o AVG ou AVAST e mandar atualizar?
> 
> Aqui pelo menos não rolou,ai desabilitei...no inicio estava ok,so que depois de um tempo tanto AVAST como AVG nçao atualizavam mais....
> 
> Sobre lentidão,para uma rede de uns 200 clientes,uma maquina de 8GB de RAM, processador DualCore Pentium ou Melhor ja aguenta o tranco tranquilo.Logicamente cada caso é um caso e cada rede é uma rede rs! Se logo que vc reinicia o proxy ele volta melhor,então ta com cara de memoria isso ai... Pode ser Swap... Se o Swap ficar alto pode ocorrer isso ai mesmo... Poste mais detalhes...
> 
> Dei inicio a um tutorial de instalação e configuração do ThunderCache3... Amanha posto o link aqui.. t+


Caro Bill, primeiramente venho lhe parabenizar pela sua iniciativa e doação de tempo e conhecimento, pois tem sido muito util pricipalmente para leigos em linux como eu, continue assim que vc vai longe.

agora gostaria que vc me desse uma opnião sobre configuração de hardware para um servidor pro thunder pra cerca de 200 a 300 usuarios on-line?

lembrando que tenho algumas peças em mãos que são elas: Placa mãe Gigabyte EP43-DS3L, 8gb de memoria DDR2-800, 3 HDs 1 de 500,1 de 250, 1 de 160, fonte REAL de 500, falta o proscessador Quad core que estou em duvida entre o Q9550BOX ou Q8400BOX, sua opnião vai ser de grande ajuda.

desde já agradeço a todos

----------


## JOLIELSON

Bill qual diferenças possuem basicamente as duas versoes? vc no caso que ja utilizou as duas uqla a melhor? e porque?
Gde abraço e obrigado pela sua contribuição.

----------


## ceusbar

Conforme eu tinha falado no msn, limpando o cache resolveu sim o erro na abertura das páginas....
BILL....em oportuno já arrumei a máquina reserva...

vlw...





> Cachear,até cacheia,mas vc experimentou usar o AVG ou AVAST e mandar atualizar?
> 
> Aqui pelo menos não rolou,ai desabilitei...no inicio estava ok,so que depois de um tempo tanto AVAST como AVG nçao atualizavam mais....
> 
> Sobre lentidão,para uma rede de uns 200 clientes,uma maquina de 8GB de RAM, processador DualCore Pentium ou Melhor ja aguenta o tranco tranquilo.Logicamente cada caso é um caso e cada rede é uma rede rs! Se logo que vc reinicia o proxy ele volta melhor,então ta com cara de memoria isso ai... Pode ser Swap... Se o Swap ficar alto pode ocorrer isso ai mesmo... Poste mais detalhes...
> 
> Dei inicio a um tutorial de instalação e configuração do ThunderCache3... Amanha posto o link aqui.. t+

----------


## rpclanhouse

Bill Sou eu Ricardo Sobrinho tudo bem ? então, faz 1 mes que coloquei para rodar o thunder, depois disso reparei que as paginas demoram um pouco para carregar, ( não é toda hora e nem todas ), e, com frequencia, trava todo o sistema, ficando impossível de usar, ( isso apenas com 20/25 online) para resolver é preciso reiniciar o thunder. andei olhando no resolv.conf e lá está o ip gateway do thunder que é 192.168.10.253, pelo que li, no resolv.conf deve ficar o dns é isso ? será esse o motivo desta dor de cabeça ?

----------


## BillGates

> Caro Bill, primeiramente venho lhe parabenizar pela sua iniciativa e doação de tempo e conhecimento, pois tem sido muito util pricipalmente para leigos em linux como eu, continue assim que vc vai longe.
> 
> agora gostaria que vc me desse uma opnião sobre configuração de hardware para um servidor pro thunder pra cerca de 200 a 300 usuarios on-line?
> 
> lembrando que tenho algumas peças em mãos que são elas: Placa mãe Gigabyte EP43-DS3L, 8gb de memoria DDR2-800, 3 HDs 1 de 500,1 de 250, 1 de 160, fonte REAL de 500, falta o proscessador Quad core que estou em duvida entre o Q9550BOX ou Q8400BOX, sua opnião vai ser de grande ajuda.
> 
> desde já agradeço a todos


Processador.esse assunto foi abordado no forum thundercache.org,segundo varios relatos o AMD parece ser superior ao Intel para se usar em proxy...

HD Sata2,caso nao for usar modo Raid0, ao meu ver,apos alguns testes (e foram varios) 1 HD deixo para o sistema pode ser ate um de 80GB msm,nao consome quase nada de espaço..
1HD (Ainda estou testando um tamanho ideal)para o Cache do Squid e 1HD para o Cache do Thunder(1TB)
...

Memo vai de 8GB msm

----------


## BillGates

> Bill qual diferenças possuem basicamente as duas versoes? vc no caso que ja utilizou as duas uqla a melhor? e porque?
> Gde abraço e obrigado pela sua contribuição.


Cara,nesse caso entre debian e ubuntu,pra mim é como antivirus,cada um defende o que usa rs...

Mas são praticamente são identicas em desempenho...

----------


## BillGates

> Conforme eu tinha falado no msn, limpando o cache resolveu sim o erro na abertura das páginas....
> BILL....em oportuno já arrumei a máquina reserva...
> 
> vlw...


Certo... Esse reserva é para fim de comparação,nesse caso como vc disse ter problemas com lentidão,colocando um zerado vc tira as duvidas e pode fazer testes com mais tranquilidade...

Lembrando que uma boa bancada ajuda e muito....

----------


## BillGates

> Bill Sou eu Ricardo Sobrinho tudo bem ? então, faz 1 mes que coloquei para rodar o thunder, depois disso reparei que as paginas demoram um pouco para carregar, ( não é toda hora e nem todas ), e, com frequencia, trava todo o sistema, ficando impossível de usar, ( isso apenas com 20/25 online) para resolver é preciso reiniciar o thunder. andei olhando no resolv.conf e lá está o ip gateway do thunder que é 192.168.10.253, pelo que li, no resolv.conf deve ficar o dns é isso ? será esse o motivo desta dor de cabeça ?


Então ...
Ja trabalhei por muito tempo usando no resolv.conf tanto o ip do gateway do proxy , como um dns qualquer.Nao tive problemas nem vi diferença entre ambos...

Se vc tem certeza que o problema de latencua esta no proxy,então faz assim no seu resol.conf

nameserver 201.10.120.2 (DNS da BRtelecom por exemplo)
nameserver gateway do seu proxy

Mas tenha certeza que o probema esta no proxy.. outra coisa,ontem dei suporte a um colega,estava com um problema parecido com o seu,latencia alta com proxy,e sem proxy ok.

Dei uma revisada em todo MK controle dele e achei varias falhas em regras,tais como regras fora de posição,regras desnecessárias,regras faltando e por ai vai...

Pense nisso...

O problema que acontecia com ele era: Ligar o proxy,após uns 5 minutos ja era a navegação,ficava super pesada.... Desligava o proxy,ficava ok novamente...

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Então ...
> Ja trabalhei por muito tempo usando no resolv.conf tanto o ip do gateway do proxy , como um dns qualquer.Nao tive problemas nem vi diferença entre ambos...
> 
> Se vc tem certeza que o problema de latencua esta no proxy,então faz assim no seu resol.conf
> 
> nameserver 201.10.120.2 (DNS da BRtelecom por exemplo)
> nameserver gateway do seu proxy
> 
> Mas tenha certeza que o probema esta no proxy.. outra coisa,ontem dei suporte a um colega,estava com um problema parecido com o seu,latencia alta com proxy,e sem proxy ok.
> ...


Então velho, o que acontece é que não é comum, às vezes acontece isso, hoje o dia todo nao deu pau, e na media são 20/25 online somente, estranho né, vou rever as configurações, vou trocar o sistema tbm pq to usando a versão cracked ( lixo ), colocarei uma Rb e vou tirar o Pcap, dai com a versão da Rb vou configurar de acordo com o seu tuto desde o inicio mesmo, pois como citei anteriormente, tive que adaptar umas regras pra rodar. Mas Beleza agradeço mais uma vez a sua atenção e que Deus o Abençoe! 
Ah! ainda to com problemas pra acessar paginas HTTPS, nao vai nem com reza brava ! 

Abraços 
Ps. aproveitando qual seria a principal diferença entre o thunder 3 e o 2.x ? 

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## p4ulo182

> Então velho, o que acontece é que não é comum, às vezes acontece isso, hoje o dia todo nao deu pau, e na media são 20/25 online somente, estranho né, vou rever as configurações, vou trocar o sistema tbm pq to usando a versão cracked ( lixo ), colocarei uma Rb e vou tirar o Pcap, dai com a versão da Rb vou configurar de acordo com o seu tuto desde o inicio mesmo, pois como citei anteriormente, tive que adaptar umas regras pra rodar. Mas Beleza agradeço mais uma vez a sua atenção e que Deus o Abençoe! 
> Ah! ainda to com problemas pra acessar paginas HTTPS, nao vai nem com reza brava ! 
> 
> Abraços 
> Ps. aproveitando qual seria a principal diferença entre o thunder 3 e o 2.x ? 
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


Tive muito isso ai usando o Web Proxy pra fazer o parent e usando ele mesmo pra fazer o cache local!

quando usava versão piratinha 2.9 ( até quebra um galho quendo está liso mesmo)!

 :Smile:

----------


## JeffersonParre

boa tarde galera,

To precisando de uma ajudunha aki, to mudando a estrutura dos meus servidores, vou retirar o server de balanceamento por enquanto e fazer outro servidor pra separar os link até chegar minha LP de 6MB.
Só q estou com a seguinte duvida? posso estar colocando apenas 1 servidor de cache pra atender 2 servidor mikrotik controle? em um vai ficar meu link com 2MB LP e no outro um ADSL de 8MB. ou separar a rede de meus clientes em 2, usando outra classe de rede.

alguem sabe se isso dá certo ou nao?

no que eu pensei foi o seguinte:
colocar uma switch ligando o cache com os 2 mk controle, o problema é o q fazer com o gateway e dns do cache? qual colocar?

to no aguardo galera....

abraços a todos...

----------


## BillGates

> boa tarde galera,
> 
> To precisando de uma ajudunha aki, to mudando a estrutura dos meus servidores, vou retirar o server de balanceamento por enquanto e fazer outro servidor pra separar os link até chegar minha LP de 6MB.
> Só q estou com a seguinte duvida? posso estar colocando apenas 1 servidor de cache pra atender 2 servidor mikrotik controle? em um vai ficar meu link com 2MB LP e no outro um ADSL de 8MB. ou separar a rede de meus clientes em 2, usando outra classe de rede.
> 
> alguem sabe se isso dá certo ou nao?
> 
> no que eu pensei foi o seguinte:
> colocar uma switch ligando o cache com os 2 mk controle, o problema é o q fazer com o gateway e dns do cache? qual colocar?
> ...


Pq usar 2 maquinas para fazer o controle dos clientes?

----------


## JeffersonParre

entao bill, é q to tendo alguns problemas em sites de bancos e tudo mais com o balanceamento, vou dividir meus clientes uma parte vai usar só o link LP de 2MB q tenho e outra parte vai pra ADSL de 8MB, entendeu?

----------


## BillGates

> entao bill, é q to tendo alguns problemas em sites de bancos e tudo mais com o balanceamento, vou dividir meus clientes uma parte vai usar só o link LP de 2MB q tenho e outra parte vai pra ADSL de 8MB, entendeu?


faz isso não... Pegue o ip ou range de ips desses sites de bancos e mande eles não passarem pelo loadbalance. Que tipo de LB vc esta usando?

t+

----------


## JeffersonParre

to usando o LB q vc postou, mas eu modifiquei um poko e coloquei balanceamento por nth, o q vc acha do LB PCC?
tem como vc me dar uma mao pra montar ele?
se for preciso eu pago pra vc...

vlw..no aguardo

----------


## Demo Bill

Depois de muitos testes feitos, observei que não entrava em alguns sites por causa do link com latência muito alta, em torno de 600 a 800 ms. Isso já está normalizado.

Testei somente com nat, as v2.51, v3.10, v3.13, v3.20, v3.22 do mikrotik, e funciona normalmente, conectando ao msn. 

Por algumas vezes testei com o thunder em paralelo e funcionou, e do nada parou de funcionar, e mesmo usando somente o squid (com as configurações do thunder desativadas) ainda tenho o mesmo problema de portas usadas pelo msn.

Para os testes, uso somente, nas configurações do firewall um bloqueio de acesso externo ao proxy e um forward para aceitar todas as conexões vinda do proxy.

Estou usando debian-501-i386-netinst, se alguem poder dar uma força ai, vai ser bem aceita, pois ta ficando branco meus cabelos já.

----------


## ivovid

> BILL
> meu mk é 2.9.27 e ta funcionando tudo tanto o cache como o thunder e usei o seu tutorial fiz apenas umas pequenas modificações no IF FIREWALL MANGLE. Desde ja agradeço muito pelo seu tutorial....


QUAIS AS ALTERAÇÃOES Q VC VEZ PRA DA CERTO ??? HAVARIA A POSSIBILIDADE DE VC POSTAR AKI??

----------


## ivovid

> Amigo agradeço as regras mas creio que meu problema seja no servidor proxy porque o sintoma é exatamente o mesmo adicionando suas regras e como eu citei antes independente se usar o hotspot ou somente uma configuração basica o sintoma é o mesmo, da uma impressão que ha navegação mas demora cerca de um minuto e depois da um erro de referencia ao cache, mas nao sei o que é inclusive copiei exatamente como esta o arquivo na pagina postado pelo Bill e nada.
> 
> o que acho muito engraçado é que os pings funcionam perfeitamente para qualquer site tanto do cache como do mikrotik é como se tivesse alguma regra impedindo a navegação no squid



amigo ja q vc diz q pinga certinho entao vc tem conectividade ja q ta dando esse "PROB" tenta ver algo relacionado com DNS >> nslookup pra ver o dns <<

----------


## geba3uer

> faz isso não... Pegue o ip ou range de ips desses sites de bancos e mande eles não passarem pelo loadbalance. Que tipo de LB vc esta usando?
> 
> t+



Amigo BillGates uma dúvida porque na opção queue tree as duas marcações para thunder cache ficam desabilitadas, qual a vantagem de usar elas assim ou mesmo habilitadas e no que influencia a velocidade atrelada a eles na rede wireless

----------


## Arlin

> Amigo BillGates uma dúvida porque na opção queue tree as duas marcações para thunder cache ficam desabilitadas, qual a vantagem de usar elas assim ou mesmo habilitadas e no que influencia a velocidade atrelada a eles na rede wireless


eu uso elas ativas pois é o cache full do thunder com elas ativas vai a full tudo que ta no cache com elas desativadas vai pela velocidade determinada para o cliente

----------


## geba3uer

> eu uso elas ativas pois é o cache full do thunder com elas ativas vai a full tudo que ta no cache com elas desativadas vai pela velocidade determinada para o cliente


Amigo ja que voce usa elas ativas qual a velocidade recomendada de uma forma segura a ser cadastrada para o acesso porque derepente se eu deixar em 2 ou 3 mega ou mais uma pessoa que solicite um arquivo grande por exeplo vai congestiona toda a rede devido ao baixo nivel de transmisão do 802.11b, e outra coisa deixando ela ativa o cliente somente tera a velocidade maior para aqueles arquivos que estao no cache certo? nao tem risco de o cache acaba burlando essa velocidade.

----------


## Arlin

> Amigo ja que voce usa elas ativas qual a velocidade recomendada de uma forma segura a ser cadastrada para o acesso porque derepente se eu deixar em 2 ou 3 mega ou mais uma pessoa que solicite um arquivo grande por exeplo vai congestiona toda a rede devido ao baixo nivel de transmisão do 802.11b, e outra coisa deixando ela ativa o cliente somente tera a velocidade maior para aqueles arquivos que estao no cache certo? nao tem risco de o cache acaba burlando essa velocidade.


 isso mesmo por isso as regras no nosso amigo bill gates ficam desligadas justamente por isso pra não congestionar mais eu deixo ami em 1M e 2 M ativo mais se vc tiver muitos clientes simultaneos é melhor deixar desligado mesmo e ainda fazer como o bill gates usa e eu to começando a usar é setar a velocidade tambem nos radios dos clientes justo pra não congestionar a rede ok  :Smile:

----------


## rpclanhouse

OPa Bill, Arlin tudo tranquilo ? bom em resumo, troquei meu Pcap por uma Rb 433, até ai tudo oks, agora é o seguinte, na versão "Cracked" que tinha no Pcap, ficava ótimo o thunder, tudo rodando certim, agora nesta versão 3.25, basta apenas seguir o Tuto ou tem adaptações à fazer ? 

Boa semana !

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## Arlin

> OPa Bill, Arlin tudo tranquilo ? bom em resumo, troquei meu Pcap por uma Rb 433, até ai tudo oks, agora é o seguinte, na versão "Cracked" que tinha no Pcap, ficava ótimo o thunder, tudo rodando certim, agora nesta versão 3.25, basta apenas seguir o Tuto ou tem adaptações à fazer ? 
> 
> Boa semana !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


vc vai controlar tudo pela sua RB 433 ? eu uso aki as minhas RBs em modo bridge e controlo em um servidor x86 os clientes thunder balanço tudo embaixo nada la emcima da torre hehehe 
mais se vc for fazer mesmo assim a configuração é a mesma sim e atualize a sua RB a versão 4.1 ja esta estable e todos os meus servidores e RBs estão rodando na 4.1 ja 3.30 ficou no passado hehehe brincadeira mais ta xow de bola a versão 4.1 stable tem suporte a wirelles N
falow qualquer duvida tamos ai

----------


## rpclanhouse

> vc vai controlar tudo pela sua RB 433 ? eu uso aki as minhas RBs em modo bridge e controlo em um servidor x86 os clientes thunder balanço tudo embaixo nada la emcima da torre hehehe 
> mais se vc for fazer mesmo assim a configuração é a mesma sim e atualize a sua RB a versão 4.1 ja esta estable e todos os meus servidores e RBs estão rodando na 4.1 ja 3.30 ficou no passado hehehe brincadeira mais ta xow de bola a versão 4.1 stable tem suporte a wirelles N
> falow qualquer duvida tamos ai


 
Faei isso amanhã mas, putz, agora que ja está tudo configuradim.... rsrsrsr acabei de cadastrar minhas WDS Hoje, como troquei o X86 por RB, tive que recadastrar os radios dos WDS, deu um trampo... se eu atualizar a versão, ( como disse num outro tópico não conheço nada da legalidade, sempre estive na versão "Cracked" ) não precisarei parar tudo e começar do zero não né ? outra coisa, a versão é gratuita ? só atualizar ? ou tem q pagar ?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Faei isso amanhã mas, putz, agora que ja está tudo configuradim.... rsrsrsr acabei de cadastrar minhas WDS Hoje, como troquei o X86 por RB, tive que recadastrar os radios dos WDS, deu um trampo... se eu atualizar a versão, ( como disse num outro tópico não conheço nada da legalidade, sempre estive na versão "Cracked" ) não precisarei parar tudo e começar do zero não né ? outra coisa, a versão é gratuita ? só atualizar ? ou tem q pagar ?


A proposito, acabei de atualizar, pra ser sincero é facil, basta acessar o site www.mikrotik.com/download e baixar de acordo com a série de sua Rb a versão Stable. 
Arlin vou RE-iniciar a instalação de meu thunder amanhã ( ou será Hoje ? afinal á é mais de 1/2 noite ) e vou ver no que dá 

Valeu !

----------


## Iraldo

Olá Bill,
Sou iniciante em Linux, Squid e Thundercache. Preciso instaurar um proxy pro meu provedor wireless. Segui à risca o Tuto do Ricardo do thundercache.org, mas não obtive sucesso. Deparei-me com o seu aqui no under-linux, que aparentemente complementa, em alguns aspectos, o do Ricardo. Entretanto continuo não obtendo êxito na instalação desse "trem" e surgem algumas dúvidas (uso ubuntu server 9.04). Por exemplo: as interfaces no seu tuto, tanto a dhcp quanto a de inet manual são a mesma ou seja, eth0? só consegui compartilhar internet do ubuntu pro windows com as configurações do Ricardo. Contudo não consigo gerar o relatorio "ipservidor/thundercache.php". Parece que não cachea!!! Já estou há duas semanas tentando e até agora nada!!! Dá uma força aí!!!! Onde estou errando no seu tuto? meu e-mail é [email protected]!!!!

----------


## rpclanhouse

> vc vai controlar tudo pela sua RB 433 ? eu uso aki as minhas RBs em modo bridge e controlo em um servidor x86 os clientes thunder balanço tudo embaixo nada la emcima da torre hehehe 
> mais se vc for fazer mesmo assim a configuração é a mesma sim e atualize a sua RB a versão 4.1 ja esta estable e todos os meus servidores e RBs estão rodando na 4.1 ja 3.30 ficou no passado hehehe brincadeira mais ta xow de bola a versão 4.1 stable tem suporte a wirelles N
> falow qualquer duvida tamos ai


 
Então Arlin, é o seguinte meu velho. Atualizaei a Rb, 4.1. Firmeza, o sistema ta como nunca! ficou filé, porém na versão 2.crack, o Thunder rodava de boa, ficou 2 meses sem dar problema. peguei a Rb do inicio, eu não apenas joguei as regras da versão antiga em cima dela, levantei do zero, e dai quando fui colocar o thunder pra rodar... adivinha.... Bingo! não rodou!
Já instalei o Ubuntu, rodei o tópico atraz de um detalhe, e nada, assim que termino o topico, e vou testar, o bixo não funfa!. Daí tentei pelo Debian ..., nada ! já to arrancando os cabelos do suvaco, pois os da cabeça já se foram, passei o dia de hoje ( sexta feira 23/10 ) inteiro nisso e nada !.

O esquema aqui ta assim, RB 4.1 enviando e fazendo pppoe, modem no pé da torre, desce outro cabo pela ether2 que vai pra um hub dlink, deste hub pro Pc com thunder, Antes estava rodando de boa deste jeito, agora nada, Faixa de rede 192.168.0.0/24, aff já nao sei o que fazer. pode me ajudar ?

Fica Com Deus !

----------


## ivovid

galera salve!!!


seguinte ta tudo rodando blz !! tipo:

youtube
orkut
redtube
globo 
avg ...

paginas dos bancos bb ,caixa,itau ...

porem na hora de enviar mensagens via torperdo (oi torpedos) 

me retorna um erro assim:

"500 INTERNAL ERRO SERVER"

ou seja preciso saber como devo proceder pra o thunder naum fazer cache de paginas DINÂMICAS


falta alguma regra ???

o q acontece tb he q qdo carrega a pagina de envio, depois q escrevo a mensagem, ele ta puxando sempre a ultima pagina q ta no cache que contem ao mesmos caracteres 

ai da ERRO DE ENVIO

----------


## p4ulo182

Salve amigo *ivovid.

Bom prezumo que esteja usando squid certo...?
*

----------


## ivovid

> Salve amigo *ivovid.
> 
> Bom prezumo que esteja usando squid certo...?
> *



certo isso mesmo!!

----------


## p4ulo182

Cara pode dá uma olhada detalhada que que tenho uma convição de 90% que esteja nele!

vc já testou com ele e sem ele?

abraço!

----------


## Arlin

> Então Arlin, é o seguinte meu velho. Atualizaei a Rb, 4.1. Firmeza, o sistema ta como nunca! ficou filé, porém na versão 2.crack, o Thunder rodava de boa, ficou 2 meses sem dar problema. peguei a Rb do inicio, eu não apenas joguei as regras da versão antiga em cima dela, levantei do zero, e dai quando fui colocar o thunder pra rodar... adivinha.... Bingo! não rodou!
> Já instalei o Ubuntu, rodei o tópico atraz de um detalhe, e nada, assim que termino o topico, e vou testar, o bixo não funfa!. Daí tentei pelo Debian ..., nada ! já to arrancando os cabelos do suvaco, pois os da cabeça já se foram, passei o dia de hoje ( sexta feira 23/10 ) inteiro nisso e nada !.
> 
> O esquema aqui ta assim, RB 4.1 enviando e fazendo pppoe, modem no pé da torre, desce outro cabo pela ether2 que vai pra um hub dlink, deste hub pro Pc com thunder, Antes estava rodando de boa deste jeito, agora nada, Faixa de rede 192.168.0.0/24, aff já nao sei o que fazer. pode me ajudar ?
> 
> Fica Com Deus !


 ja ta inndo de thunder 3 ou ainda não ?
vo passar as regras de redirecionamento pra vc por ai no mk pra ver se funciona e me avise ok .


/ip firewall connection tracking
set enabled=yes generic-timeout=10m icmp-timeout=10s tcp-close-timeout=10s \
tcp-close-wait-timeout=10s tcp-established-timeout=1d \
tcp-fin-wait-timeout=10s tcp-last-ack-timeout=10s \
tcp-syn-received-timeout=5s tcp-syn-sent-timeout=5s tcp-syncookie=no \
tcp-time-wait-timeout=10s udp-stream-timeout=3m udp-timeout=10s
/ip firewall filter
add action=accept chain=forward comment=\
"Aceitar todos os tipos de conexoes ou pacotes que venham do proxy" \
disabled=no src-address=192.168.6.0/30
add action=drop chain=forward comment=\
"Limite de 15 conexoes simultaneas por cliente" connection-limit=15,32 \
disabled=no dst-address=!192.168.6.0/24 protocol=tcp src-address=\
192.168.0.0/24 tcp-flags=syn
add action=accept chain=forward comment=\
"Bloqueio de usuarios por falta de pagamento.Suspensao" disabled=no \
dst-port=81 protocol=tcp src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
add action=accept chain=forward comment="" disabled=no dst-port=53 protocol=\
udp src-address-list=Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
add action=drop chain=forward comment="" disabled=no src-address-list=\
Bloqueio-Debito-Suspensao
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Squid - Cache Full" \
disabled=no dscp=12 new-connection-mark=proxy-hits passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=proxy-hits \
disabled=no new-packet-mark=proxy-squid passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Thunder - Cache Full" \
disabled=no dst-address=192.168.6.2 dst-port=80 new-connection-mark=\
thunder-connection passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
thunder-connection disabled=no new-packet-mark=thunder-packs passthrough=\
no protocol=tcp
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Limite p2p" disabled=no \
new-connection-mark="conex\E3o-p2p" p2p=all-p2p passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
"conex\E3o-p2p" disabled=no new-packet-mark=Pacotes-P2P passthrough=yes
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="NAT CLIENTES" disabled=no \
out-interface=LINK src-address=192.168.0.0/24
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\
"Redirecionamento para pagina de aviso" disabled=yes src-address=\
192.168.0.0/24
add action=same chain=dstnat comment=\
"Controle de clientes por falta de pagamento.Debito 15 dias de atraso" \
disabled=no dst-port=80 protocol=tcp same-not-by-dst=no src-address-list=\
Bloqueio-Debito to-addresses=192.168.6.2 to-ports=81
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="NAT THUNDER" disabled=no \
src-address=192.168.6.0/30
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionamento para o Proxy" \
disabled=no dst-address=!192.168.6.2 dst-port=80 protocol=tcp \
src-address=192.168.0.0/24 to-addresses=192.168.6.2 to-ports=3128
/ip firewall service-port
set ftp disabled=no ports=21
set tftp disabled=no ports=69
set irc disabled=no ports=6667
set h323 disabled=no
set sip disabled=no ports=5060,5061
set pptp disabled=no

192.168.6.2 IP THUNDER 3
192.168.0.0 IPs Clientes

----------


## rpclanhouse

> ja ta inndo de thunder 3 ou ainda não ?
> vo passar as regras de redirecionamento pra vc por ai no mk pra ver se funciona e me avise ok .
> 
> 
> /ip firewall connection tracking
> set enabled=yes generic-timeout=10m icmp-timeout=10s tcp-close-timeout=10s \
> tcp-close-wait-timeout=10s tcp-established-timeout=1d \
> tcp-fin-wait-timeout=10s tcp-last-ack-timeout=10s \
> tcp-syn-received-timeout=5s tcp-syn-sent-timeout=5s tcp-syncookie=no \
> ...


Então, fiz assim: instalei o Debian, baixei os pacotes com apt-get e apt get install, instalei o thunder do www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar e testei como está no topico, não foi! depois reinstalei, fiz tudo denovo e testei com suas regras, agora irei testar com o thunder 3 mas ta de rosca, rsrsrs o engraçado que na 2.cracked ia tranquilo . rsrs 
valeu amigo vou testando e postando ... como diria o silvio santos ! testannnndo e postannnnndo hahai !

----------


## rpclanhouse

> ja ta inndo de thunder 3 ou ainda não ?
> vo passar as regras de redirecionamento pra vc por ai no mk pra ver se funciona e me avise ok .


Arlin, consegui, fui até o fórum do TC3 Forum ThunderCache - View topic - [Tutorial] Instalando/Migrando para Thunder 3, consegui juntamente com as dicasdo "Osmano" e sua grande ajuda, que se não fosse por vc não estaria rodando, integrar o sistema Paralelo. Basta agora, fazer algumas alterações para minhas necessidades. Valeu mesmo amigo.

----------


## Arlin

> Arlin, consegui, fui até o fórum do TC3 Forum ThunderCache - View topic - [Tutorial] Instalando/Migrando para Thunder 3, consegui juntamente com as dicasdo "Osmano" e sua grande ajuda, que se não fosse por vc não estaria rodando, integrar o sistema Paralelo. Basta agora, fazer algumas alterações para minhas necessidades. Valeu mesmo amigo.


então deu certo ?
muito bem faça com o thunder 3 pois ta muito bom ele qual quer coisa estamos por ai ok falow  :Rock:

----------


## rpclanhouse

> então deu certo ?
> muito bem faça com o thunder 3 pois ta muito bom ele qual quer coisa estamos por ai ok falow


Vamos lá ao que eu fiz, :

Instalei o Debian 5.02

após instalar dei um apt-get update 
deposi apt-get install squid apache2 php5 php5-cli iptraf ssh

dai utilizei o thunder da pcram : wget http://pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh

depois : dei a permissão chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh

e executei ./conlinux.Z4.sh

segui a instalação na tela que foi muito rapido e reiniciei !

pronto, primeira parte pronta !


_No Mk :_ 

_Ip-firewall - mangle_ 
_;;;;Marca o Squid & Thunder
chain=forward action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Squid-Conection 
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 src-port=3128 
content=X-Cache: HIT_ 
_chain=forward action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=Squid-Packets 
passthrough=no connection-mark=Squid-Conection_

*Ip firewall nat* 
;;;;Redirecionamento para o Proxy
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128 
protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.6.2 
dst-port=80 
;;;;NAT THUNDER
chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address=192.168.10.0/24 

;;;;Aceitar todos os tipos de conexoes ou pacotes que venham do proxy
chain=forward action=accept src-address=*!192.168.10.0/24 ( aqui enquanto não marquei a "!" não ia nem por decreto. )* 

agora ta rodando de boa, valeu mesmo pela sua atenção. e a partir de sexta serei mais um colaborador do projeto thunder.

Abraços a todos e principalmente ao Bill, pleo ótimo post, ao Osmano pelo trabalho perfeito, e à vc Arlin pela paciencia. Me perdoe por chama-lo na Mp.

Ps- só nao achei ainda onde colocar os banners de publicidade.

Fiquem com Deus 

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## Arlin

os baners de bublicidades vc cria no squid.conf 

#Publicidade no MSN
acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
http_access deny ADSAdClient
deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/msn.gif ADSAdClient

#Publicidade no Orkut
acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
http_access deny ork.users 
deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/orkut.jpg ork.users

#Publicidade no Google
acl Google url_regex /pt-BR_br/images/logo.gif
http_access deny Google
deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/google.jpg Google

cria as portas e as pastas como no tutorial do bill gates do thunde 2 que é a mesma coisa do thunder 3 a publicidade falow

----------


## rpclanhouse

> os baners de bublicidades vc cria no squid.conf 
> 
> #Publicidade no MSN
> acl ADSAdClient url_regex ADSAdClient31.dll
> http_access deny ADSAdClient
> deny_info http://192.168.6.2:85/msn.gif ADSAdClient
> 
> #Publicidade no Orkut
> acl ork.users url_regex ork.users 
> ...


 
Valeu mais uma vez meu velho!, vou testar hoje a tarde, pois no thunder 2 eu tinha colocado, e ainda ganhei uma graninha com isso ! rsrsrrsr 

Abraços e fica com Deus !

----------


## rpclanhouse

Bom, Percebi o seguinte:

Após instalar o Thuder 3, os clientes não estão conseguindo logar no hotspot, porém quando desabilito a regra de Nat que redireciona as requisições da minha faixa de rede 0.0/24 para o thunder 10.250 ( no final do post ) , dai os clientes conseguem logar.

Mas se eu especificar um ip na máquina do cliente, ele consegue logar. Bem, se aqui trabalho com DHCP, o Mk que envia o Ip pro cliente, e antes do thunder, tudo setsva correndo de boa, agora terei que configurar os pcs de cada um para navegar na rede ou existe uma outra forma ?

A autenticação é feita pelo hotspot e cadastro cada cliente MAC+Ip fixo para cada um.


;;; Redirecionamento para o Proxy
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128 
protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.10.250 
dst-port=80 


Aguardo uma ajuda 

Fiquem com Deus !

----------


## rpclanhouse

O mais engraçado, é que eu lendo a minha pergunta eu mesmo achei a resposta ! rsrsrsrsrsr
ta resolvido, o que acontecia é que eu usava Dhcp e ao mesmo tempo enviava um Ip ao cliente, isso estava travando-o e não dava conexão, tirei o Ip do cadastro do cliente e foi, agora todos estão conectando, nada a ver com o thunder ! rsrsrrs

----------


## Arlin

> O mais engraçado, é que eu lendo a minha pergunta eu mesmo achei a resposta ! rsrsrsrsrsr
> ta resolvido, o que acontecia é que eu usava Dhcp e ao mesmo tempo enviava um Ip ao cliente, isso estava travando-o e não dava conexão, tirei o Ip do cadastro do cliente e foi, agora todos estão conectando, nada a ver com o thunder ! rsrsrrs


 as vezes acontece mesmo cada uma que nois mesmo duvidamos hehehehe comigo ja aconteceu coisas parecidas varias vezes mais o bom que vamos aprendendo com os proprios erros valeu

----------


## rpclanhouse

> as vezes acontece mesmo cada uma que nois mesmo duvidamos hehehehe comigo ja aconteceu coisas parecidas varias vezes mais o bom que vamos aprendendo com os proprios erros valeu


Pronto, la vem eu novamente com mais uma!

É o seguinte,o TC3 ta rodando de boa, conforme expliquei, porém gostaria que meus clientes percebessem esta ferramenta, como faço para que os arquivos que venham do thunder, somente eles, sejam enviados ao cliente numa velocidade maior do que a do plano contratado ?

----------


## cgonzaga

Olá,

Parabens pelo Post !!!!

Porém fiz do zero usando debian 5.x e fiz o passo a passo do manual seguinte todas as opções!! Mas ao tentar fazer o teste usando da rede do cliente a internet não funciona...

Minha conexão adsl velox modem em bridge conecta sem problema... a opção add route default está selecionada.. acredito que seja alguma coisa referente ao NAT ou Rota..

É possivel me ajudar ?


Antecipadamente agradeço,

Carlos Gonzaga

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Olá,
> 
> Parabens pelo Post !!!!
> 
> Porém fiz do zero usando debian 5.x e fiz o passo a passo do manual seguinte todas as opções!! Mas ao tentar fazer o teste usando da rede do cliente a internet não funciona...
> 
> Minha conexão adsl velox modem em bridge conecta sem problema... a opção add route default está selecionada.. acredito que seja alguma coisa referente ao NAT ou Rota..
> 
> É possivel me ajudar ?
> ...


Bom fa assim, primeiramente tenta pingar o Thunder , vai em New terminal e digita Ping 192.168.10.250 ( ou o ip q vc deu ao seu thunder ), verifique se está pingando, depois disso se der certo o teste, tente pingar um endereço de internet Ex Ping www.uol.com.br, pingou , ok 

seu problema deve ser redirecionamento.

quala versão do seu Mk ? 

estas regras que colocarei são para a versão 4.1 

Vamos lá ao que eu fiz, :

Instalei o Debian 5.02

após instalar dei um apt-get update 
deposi apt-get install squid apache2 php5 php5-cli iptraf ssh

dai utilizei o thunder da pcram : wget http://pcram.com.br/conlinux/conlinuxZ4.sh

depois : dei a permissão chmod +x conlinuxZ4.sh

e executei ./conlinux.Z4.sh

segui a instalação na tela que foi muito rapido e reiniciei !

pronto, primeira parte ok !


_No Mk :_ 

_Ip-firewall - mangle_ 
_;;;;Marca o Squid & Thunder
chain=forward action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Squid-Conection 
passthrough=yes protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 src-port=3128 
content=X-Cache: HIT_ 
_chain=forward action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=Squid-Packets 
passthrough=no connection-mark=Squid-Conection_

*Ip firewall nat* 
;;;;Redirecionamento para o Proxy
chain=dstnat action=dst-nat to-addresses=192.168.10.250 to-ports=3128 
protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.0.0/24 dst-address=!192.168.6.2 
dst-port=80 
;;;;NAT THUNDER
chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address=192.168.10.0/24 

*Ip firewall filter*
;;;;Aceitar todos os tipos de conexoes ou pacotes que venham do proxy
chain=forward action=accept src-address=*!192.168.10.0/24 ( coloque como primeira regra )*

_192.168.0.0/24 = faixa de rede dos seus clientes_ 
192.168.10.250 = Endereço do thunder

ve se funciona !

Abraços 

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## JOLIELSON

Amigos implantei o thunder cache utilizando este tuto... ta funionando normal... mas estou com os seguintes problemas:
1- consumo de link no limite... (ja me falaram q fica assim nos primeiros dias) isto é correto?
2- teria como eu limitar o tamanho de arquivos a serem cacheados pelo thunder cache? (exemplo gostaria que fizesse cache os videos do youtube com até 30MB, pois entrei na pasta do youtube e tem videos de 265mb)

Se puderem me ajudar agradeço muito...

----------


## ivovid

> Amigos implantei o thunder cache utilizando este tuto... ta funionando normal... mas estou com os seguintes problemas:
> 1- consumo de link no limite... (ja me falaram q fica assim nos primeiros dias) isto é correto?
> 2- teria como eu limitar o tamanho de arquivos a serem cacheados pelo thunder cache? (exemplo gostaria que fizesse cache os videos do youtube com até 30MB, pois entrei na pasta do youtube e tem videos de 265mb)
> 
> Se puderem me ajudar agradeço muito...



cara procura essa linha no squid 

#Máximo tamanho dos arquivo cache no HD
maximum_object_size *10* MB (altere para 30 MB)
minimum_object_size *0*

tb tem um tuto aki no forum do catv mostrando como limitar o tamanho do download dos clientes

----------


## JOLIELSON

Amigo poderia me passar as regras para o mk 2.9.27 sem web proxy
Firewall NAT
Firewall MANGLE

vi a do amigo acima so q é pra vrsao 4.1
ip clientes = 192.168.10.0/24
ip thunder = 192.168.2.250

----------


## RenatoLima

Caro BillGates, segui sua receita de bolo.. fiz exatamente da maneira como esta no forum porém não obtive sucesso, teria como vc me dar uma luz, um auxilio.. to meio perdido aqui.. em questão de hardware to usando no mk um sempron 2600 com 512 e hd 40, no linux um hd de 1 tera, 4 gb de ram e core 2 duo valeu a força! :Withstupid:

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Caro BillGates, segui sua receita de bolo.. fiz exatamente da maneira como esta no forum porém não obtive sucesso, teria como vc me dar uma luz, um auxilio.. to meio perdido aqui.. em questão de hardware to usando no mk um sempron 2600 com 512 e hd 40, no linux um hd de 1 tera, 4 gb de ram e core 2 duo valeu a força!


Posso opinar ??? no Mk tem maquina demais rodando ai, no Thunder ok , ta de bom tamanho, mas qual problema deu renato ? especifique. vc conseguiu chegar até onde mostra "Its Works" ?, especifique o problema, o cenário, versão de Mk etc, fica mais facil ajudar.

----------


## RenatoLima

> Posso opinar ??? no Mk tem maquina demais rodando ai, no Thunder ok , ta de bom tamanho, mas qual problema deu renato ? especifique. vc conseguiu chegar até onde mostra "Its Works" ?, especifique o problema, o cenário, versão de Mk etc, fica mais facil ajudar.


 
Bom vamos lá, o meu squid ta mostrando a mensagem ''Its Works'' quando tento acessar via http, o meu mk é a versão 2.9.27, com hd de 40gb, 1gb de memoria e processador sempron 2600, o meu servidor linux é um ubuntu server 9.04 com 1 tera de hd 4 gb de memoria e processador core 2 duo, o problema é um seguinte, os clientes logam através do hotspot acessam a internet normalmente, porém , não fazem cache.. os 2 servidores estão ligados através de uma placa 10/100/1000 '' cross''. Já tentei modificar as regras, refiz o mesmo umas 3 vezes mas sem sucesso, valeu pela força!

----------


## RenatoLima

Ah no caso eu to falando 40, 50 clientes, pois este server vai estar em teste, mas colocarei na rede para aguentar uns 400 clientes

----------


## ceusbar

Boa pergunta....Tb gostaria de saber....





> Pronto, la vem eu novamente com mais uma!
> 
> É o seguinte,o TC3 ta rodando de boa, conforme expliquei, porém gostaria que meus clientes percebessem esta ferramenta, como faço para que os arquivos que venham do thunder, somente eles, sejam enviados ao cliente numa velocidade maior do que a do plano contratado ?

----------


## osmano807

> Boa pergunta....Tb gostaria de saber....


Cache full ora bolas... O header que o thunder manda é: 

```
X-Cache: HIT from Thunder
```

 
Err... ainda não colocamos zph (nem sei se vamos colocar...)

----------


## ceusbar

ahhh tá.....blz...




> Cache full ora bolas... O header que o thunder manda é: 
> 
> ```
> X-Cache: HIT from Thunder
> ```
> 
>  Err... ainda não colocamos zph (nem sei se vamos colocar...)

----------


## ivovid

galera seguinte:

migrei para a ver. 3.22 do mk nos testes funcinou blz !! fazendo o cache .... tal ...,

porem, qdo coloquei outros profiles no hotspot . o thunder deixou de fazer o cache 

* 1)sera por causa da ver 3.22 do mk?*

em quanto tava como defalt no hotspot tava rodando blz 

2) * sera q tem alguma regra q ta faltando pra eu poder usar outros profiles?*

vejo q o trafego esta sendo desviado para o thunder 

alguem ja passou por isso???

----------


## rpclanhouse

> galera seguinte:
> 
> migrei para a ver. 3.22 do mk nos testes funcinou blz !! fazendo o cache .... tal ...,
> 
> porem, qdo coloquei outros profiles no hotspot . o thunder deixou de fazer o cache 
> 
> *1)sera por causa da ver 3.22 do mk?*
> 
> em quanto tava como defalt no hotspot tava rodando blz 
> ...


Nos profiles do Hotspot vc marcou a opção "Transparent Proxy"? verifique, se não marcou, marque-a.

----------


## ivovid

> Nos profiles do Hotspot vc marcou a opção "Transparent Proxy"? verifique, se não marcou, marque-a.



grato por sua dica !!

mas esta marcado (x)Transparent Proxy

----------


## angelino

Boa tarde. Estou querendo seguir esse tuto e fazer uns testes, gostaria de saber dos amigos, se essas configuraçoes ja esta com thunder 3, e se nao tiver poderia ser atualizada para o mesmo.

----------


## onnet

hoje tomei coragem de intalar o thundercache, fiz tudo direitinho(rsrsrsrsrsr) só que na parte 3 do tuto tentei baixar o thunder com o comando: wget http//www.thunder.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar, ele conecta ao thunder diz que a requisição foi enviada, aguarda a resposta e dá 404 not found.
Esse tuto ainda tá valendo?

----------


## Arlin

> hoje tomei coragem de intalar o thundercache, fiz tudo direitinho(rsrsrsrsrsr) só que na parte 3 do tuto tentei baixar o thunder com o comando: wget http//www.thunder.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar, ele conecta ao thunder diz que a requisição foi enviada, aguarda a resposta e dá 404 not found.
> Esse tuto ainda tá valendo?


isso é pq não tem mais pra baixar o thunder 3 hehehe agora so o thunder 4 que é muito melhor segue o link pra vc montar seu thunder 4 
Forum ThunderCache - View topic - THUNDERCACHE 4 + MANUAL DE INSTALAÃÃO update - 12/02/2010

----------


## onnet

Obrigado Arlin, vou seguir por esse manual que vc me passou.

----------


## winnet

Amigo venho por meio deste agradecer pelo tutorial. parabens.
Só que meu mk é ver 2.9.27 e meu servido e debian 5 lenny. 
seguindo os passos do tutorial consegui chegar até o final.
eu uso hotspot no mk para autenticação dos clientes . quando coloco o debian para funcionar com o squid e o thunder o mk para de fazer o controle de banda e o tanto o thunder quanto os clientes da rede baixam os viideos na velocidade total da banda. Ou seja quando ativo thundercache com aquelas regras no quees tree perco o meu controle de banda. se puder me ajudar com isso agradeço muito. obrigado.

----------


## dma24hs

uma perguntinha ou observaçao... para testar entre minha note e o server, tenho que ter uma cabo de rede cruzado>>>

----------


## ramon.lira

amigo tentei de varias formas baixar o thunder cache mas nao consigo sempre da erros

o q posso fazer??

wget http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar e de ENTER ...
este link ai nao funciona de forma alguma, nen o outro citado acima

me manda um link valido des de ja agradeço


...

----------


## ramonlira

galera nao consiga baixar o thundercache de forma alguma o q devo fazer???

*wget http://www.thundercache.org/repo/thundercachev21.tar* e de *ENTER* ...
esse link nao funciona.
se alguem souber de algum link me avisem 
ficarei grato!!!

aguardo....

----------


## netuai

obrigado pelo tuto, acho que vai ser muito bom para mim

----------


## elielton

Amigo não consigo baixar o thunder neste endereço, onde encontro ele

----------


## lmfag

O LINK DA CONTINUAÇÃO DO ARTIGO ESTÁ CORROMPIDO. ALGÉM PODERIAQ POSTAR NOVAMENTE. OBRIGADO

----------


## Conectnet

parceiro kd o resto nao aparece nao...

----------


## muttley

Instalei apenas o cache do MK-auth aqui em um PC. Compartilhei a net. 
Atualizou beleza os arquivos do thunder. (Deve ser isso.. né.. rsrsrsr).
No mikrotik configurei certinho! 
Agora como faze funciona o cache??????? 
Ja olhei trocentos videos no youtube, e só mostram a configuraçao inicial. 
Squid.confg oque é? Traduz ai? 

Ja olhei trocentos tópicos aqui e tudo é diferente do que fiz aqui! 
Tudo é diferente do que tenho aqui! 
Quando comecei a estudar sobre mikrotik, só diziam pra mim que tinha que 
fazer o nat, tinha que natiar...! 
Nao seria mais facil, dizer, vai no menu-ip-firewal-nat, clika no botao + bla, bla, bla...
Vai no meni ip-adress, coloca ip, ex. 192.168.1.1/24 e ok. 
Menu DNS. 
Menu PPP. 
Alguem pode me explica, mais detalhado por gentileza?????

----------

